# Fluval Spec II, III, V Owners Thread



## Mr2KiEu

I'm loving my new Fluval Spec III. Just wanted a place for Spec owners to show off, share their problems, mods, thoughts, and experience with these amazing little all in one tanks. Calling out all Spec owners, where you at?!?!!! :-D


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Just thought I'd share a question that was asked and answered in a different thread. It may help other Spec owners.



ChiMasterFlex said:


> Awesome tanks guys. I actually have a betta in a fluval spec iii as well. I think he likes it but I wanted to ask how you guys overcame a few obstacles;
> 
> 1. Wasn't your pump too strong? My betta started practically flying away when I turned it on. What did you do to fix that?
> 
> 2. Have you noticed him really only sticking in one area of the tank or does he roam all over? My little guy stays up at the top left front of the tank (diagonal to the spout)
> 
> 3. My little betta also started flaring his fins and stuff around, making me think he can see himself somewhere in the tank. Have you noticed similar behavior?





Mr2KiEu said:


> 1. Yes the pump is too strong. You have to turn it down to the lowest setting. It'll still be too strong so you also have to cut a little piece of filter floss and stick it into the output to block some of the flow.
> 
> 2. Once you do the mod ^above he'll swim all over the tank.
> 
> 3. I've notice that as well. He always is flaring at himself, but it usually is only when the light is turned on. If you look at the pic I posted above you can see him flaring. lol. He stops after awhile tho. It's good exercise.


----------



## heckofagator

Thanks for starting this. The Fluval III is on my short list, too.

What'd you think about the original light? I'm thinking I might just start simple with some silk plants - maybe 1 live one. I've heard good things about the Fluval CF 13w light, but was also curious about the stock like on the Spec III.


----------



## tekkguy

heckofagator said:


> Thanks for starting this. The Fluval III is on my short list, too.
> 
> What'd you think about the original light? I'm thinking I might just start simple with some silk plants - maybe 1 live one. I've heard good things about the Fluval CF 13w light, but was also curious about the stock like on the Spec III.


Go with live plants! Your tank will be much happier in the long run, and they are actually cheaper than silk. The stock light should be able to grow most low-light plants. I have some stems in my Spec V that are beginning to emerge from the water. Going to have to trim and re-plant them soon!


----------



## Crowntails

I agree. Planted tanks are lovely and your betta will certainly enjoy it! I am saving up for the Fluval Spec 2 at this time for a future betta.

Everyone's are so beautiful.


----------



## Otterfun

This was in late Jan for my Spec V. I just realized that all the plants have grown twice as much even after I clipped off and replanted the stem ones. They (wisteria and hygrophilia) are almost reaching the top of the water line. This was when Fred came out of his fin-rot QT and enjoying his new tank.

Also snail grew by 1/4" and the 4 amanos molted twice since then.

FYI, I add liquid Potassium every week and Excel & Aqueon Plant liquid ferts every other day.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

heckofagator said:


> Thanks for starting this. The Fluval III is on my short list, too.
> 
> What'd you think about the original light? I'm thinking I might just start simple with some silk plants - maybe 1 live one. I've heard good things about the Fluval CF 13w light, but was also curious about the stock like on the Spec III.


 
I personally like the stock led light. It looks very modern and sleek. The color of the led is nice too. I've read that it's good for low light plants. Definately go for live plants. It's not that difficult. Post pics when you get your Spec III.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> This was in late Jan for my Spec V. I just realized that all the plants have grown twice as much even after I clipped off and replanted the stem ones. They (wisteria and hygrophilia) are almost reaching the top of the water line. This was when Fred came out of his fin-rot QT and enjoying his new tank.
> 
> Also snail grew by 1/4" and the 4 amanos molted twice since then.
> 
> FYI, I add liquid Potassium every week and Excel & Aqueon Plant liquid ferts every other day.


Awesome Spec V! I would've gone with a Spec V, but was limited on space. What kind of snail is that? Mystery? I'll be adding snails and RCS next. Does ur betta bother the Amanos?


----------



## Otterfun

Mr2KiEu said:


> Awesome Spec V! I would've gone with a Spec V, but was limited on space. What kind of snail is that? Mystery? I'll be adding snails and RCS next. Does ur betta bother the Amanos?


my Fred nipped off the antenae of Yo the Golden Mystery Snail when he was a baby. Fred also poked Yo every so often just to get a reaction from him. Now that Fred passed away, Yo grew by 1/4' in 2 weeks and his antenae have fully grown back. He actually gets to duck faster than when he was a baby.

Also, Fred "played' with the 4 amanos which escaped by hiding in the hollow marimo moss driftwood. They came back out when I took Fred out of the tank to QT tank.

FYI, he ignored all of them in the beginning until he figured out that he likes to play catch and poke with his new tank mates.

I think having shrimps are great but when there is a betta around, they tend to hide. So if you have good hiding places, it will be fine, but then you might not see your shrimps as often as you like.


----------



## valen1014

I don't have one but these are all beautiful!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

valen1014 said:


> I don't have one but these are all beautiful!


Thanks! If you want a simple easy low maintenance tank I highly recommend these Spec tanks. Great build quality, made out of glass, and parts are easily found at Petco/Petsmart/LFS.


----------



## Otterfun

Mr2KiEu said:


> I'm loving my new Fluval Spec III. Just wanted a place for Spec owners to show off, share their problems, mods, thoughts, and experience with these amazing little all in one tanks. Calling out all Spec owners, where you at?!?!!! :-D


Did you replace the stock LED with a Fluval CFL lamp?
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=K0A3HB0HPFGM&coliid=I25QJJ8SL3BJOU


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> Did you replace the stock LED with a Fluval CFL lamp?
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-P...UTF8&colid=K0A3HB0HPFGM&coliid=I25QJJ8SL3BJOU


 
Yes I did. That exact same one. $24.96 is a great price for it! Are you planning on getting it also?


----------



## Otterfun

Thinking about it just got a Spec II on sale for my RCS, did not care for the looks of the round light too much. There is an EcoPico LED thAt I like on MarineDepot, but not sure how functional it is...


----------



## Otterfun

Spec V on sale at PetCo $63.99 free shipping
http://www.petco.com/product/121503/Fluval-Spec-V-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductDetail_2-_-Fluval%20Spec%20V%20Aquarium%20Kit%20in%20Black-121503


----------



## BasilBetta87

Thought I'd join the party. Spec II with Fluval 13 watt lamp.


----------



## Surferjo

After my last Betta died (had him for 2 years in a 1 gal bubble bowl from Wal-Mart) I decided to go a little bigger and filtered. This photo was taken while I was cycling the spec. Sadly every plant I purchased was not fully submersible and have all been replaced. 











After a few months i started to get the itch for another Betta so i took out my old bubble and put one in there again. Than i rescued a baby from Petco and was up to 3 tanks. I really was not happy about 3 separate water changed so i took the filter idea from the Spec and built my own custom tank (inspired by the spec filter cavity and water return system. 










This is my current build. its basically a long spec. You can see the filter cavity on the far right. I run my return under the gems to the far left partition where its released into a small chamber that baffles it out with less current than a sponge filter. From there the water is gently drawn across all 4 partitions through the holes and back into the filter cavity. I have the heater in the pump cavity so the return water is heated. Tank stays at 80 across all 4 paritiions. 










You can see the fluval spec pump and a peice of the rubber tubing that i repurposed. Again this is an older pic.


----------



## Saphira101

I don't have a fluval spec. (Yet)


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> Thinking about it just got a Spec II on sale for my RCS, did not care for the looks of the round light too much. There is an EcoPico LED thAt I like on MarineDepot, but not sure how functional it is...


 
Congrats on the Spec II. Post pics of it once it's setup. I like the slim design of the EcoPico LEDs also. For saltwater reef tanks people buy 2 extra LED strips and add them on, but that would end up costing about $100 for the setup, which I can't afford. lol. Plus I don't think freshwater plants need that much light either. 

I'll sell you my LED light that came with my Spec III. It's brand new in the box still. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Surferjo: Nice custom tank! I like the design with the return at the bottom. You should patent that idea before Fluval sees it and steals and uses it on their next Betta Spec tank. lol


Saphira101:Like Otterfun said, It's on sale now at Petco. 
Spec II: $44.99 
Spec III: $56.39
Spec V: $63.99

Do it, Do it, Do it......no peer pressure here.....lol


----------



## tekkguy

Surferjo said:


> You can see the fluval spec pump and a peice of the rubber tubing that i repurposed. Again this is an older pic.




I REALLY like this idea. The only real problem that I see with it is that the water is going to flow from the path of least resistance - where you have the output from the filter going under that wall, there is a lot of free space. That leads me to believe that the water will mostly be drawn through that hole, through the pump, to the other end of the tank, and that very little water will pass through your filter chamber.

Have you thought about plugging that up a little bit better? Maybe drain the tank, and silicone that entire area? Of course, then you'd have to move the fish for a while. I'd just be concerned about the water movement.

On another forum, a user has plumbed the filter output of the Spec V into an under-gravel filter, basically creating a reverse under gravel filter. Aerates the substrate, and completely kills the flow similar to what you've done here.


----------



## Otterfun

Mr2KiEu said:


> I'm loving my new Fluval Spec III. Just wanted a place for Spec owners to show off, share their problems, mods, thoughts, and experience with these amazing little all in one tanks. Calling out all Spec owners, where you at?!?!!! :-D


hi,

Do you have a picture of the box with the breakdown of the internal (water section) and external (total footprint) dimensions?
thanks.

Or can you tell me with a response to this post? I am comparing between a SPEC II and a SPEC III


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> hi,
> 
> Do you have a picture of the box with the breakdown of the internal (water section) and external (total footprint) dimensions?
> thanks.
> 
> Or can you tell me with a response to this post? I am comparing between a SPEC II and a SPEC III


 
Do you mean this pic of the measurements on the box?

The Spec III is 11.8" high, 8.7" width (left to right), 10.8" deep (front to back)
Total of 3.65 US gallons, but the display area is 2.6 US gallons.

I don't have a Spec II, but I got these measurements off Petsmart:
The Spec II is 10" high, 7.25" width (left to right), 9.25" deep (front to back) 

I prefer the Spec III since it was a little bit bigger and the SALE price difference was about $10. I also like the slim LEDs as well.

Hope that helps. LMK if you need any other measurements.


----------



## Otterfun

thank, this is perfect... have not started on aquascaping my SPEC II yet and got some coupons form Petco, so thinking of a SPEC III instead for $10 more out the door.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> thank, this is perfect... have not started on aquascaping my SPEC II yet and got some coupons form Petco, so thinking of a SPEC III instead for $10 more out the door.


 
Sounds good. Post pics when you are done setting it up!


----------



## nobetta

This is my Fluval spec V dumping photos.









-








-








-








-









Sometimes the betta hangs out but the overflow... bugs me. Does anyone else have this?

comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


----------



## Otterfun

nobetta said:


> This is my Fluval spec V dumping photos.
> 
> Sometimes the betta hangs out but the overflow... bugs me. Does anyone else have this?
> 
> comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


I like the set up with the rocks/ plants. Are the plants real or fake?

Since your betta is a very nice blue, I think it blends with the black background and the color loses its "pop" factor. Have you thought of using a lighter color background?

My Fred used to love to swim/surf against the outflow currents. Some posts on this board confirms that some SPEC owners have the same "phenomenon".

If it bugs you, try rubber-banding a Fluval pre-filter sponge to the out flow, it will slow down the speed of the current. My amano and snail feeds on the sponge a lot.


----------



## Otterfun

Mr2KiEu said:


> Sounds good. Post pics when you are done setting it up!


I am agonizing again, the SPEC V is only $2 more than the SPEC III since I missed the Petco sale of $55.49.:shock:

I have room, but I was thinking a smaller 2.6g would be nice but then should I use the existing SPEC V as shrimp tank or the new SPEC (III or V)????

I kind of like my betta to have room to roam. But if I have the SPEC III, I can actually placed it next to my reading space in the living room.....

Oh, thanks for offer for SPEC III Light, hold that thought, I might get it. But it will not work with SPEC II because SPEC III & V LED need a mounting bracket on the tank.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> I am agonizing again, the SPEC V is only $2 more than the SPEC III since I missed the Petco sale of $55.49.:shock:
> 
> I have room, but I was thinking a smaller 2.6g would be nice but then should I use the existing SPEC V as shrimp tank or the new SPEC (III or V)????
> 
> I kind of like my betta to have room to roam. But if I have the SPEC III, I can actually placed it next to my reading space in the living room.....
> 
> Oh, thanks for offer for SPEC III Light, hold that thought, I might get it. But it will not work with SPEC II because SPEC III & V LED need a mounting bracket on the tank.


Thats a very tough decision....lol. If I were you, I would buy the Spec III since you already own a Spec V. Have some variety. You can always switch the betta and RCS between tanks if you change your mind. My betta seems perfectly happy roaming about his Spec III. That way you can enjoy a view of your tank while ur reading :-D


----------



## Mr2KiEu

nobetta said:


> This is my Fluval spec V dumping photos.
> 
> Sometimes the betta hangs out but the overflow... bugs me. Does anyone else have this?
> 
> comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


 
Nice aquascaping with the fake plants,rocks and black sand. It's got a very modern contemporary design to it. Are you going to add snails or shrimps?

As with most bettas in the Spec tanks if the current is too strong they get "pushed" towards the overflow area. Do the mod Otterfun recommened and it should help. I've found another easy mod using plumber's tape. I'll describe it in more detail with pics this weekend.


----------



## Otterfun

Otterfun said:


> I am agonizing again, the SPEC V is only $2 more than the SPEC III since I missed the Petco sale of $55.49.:shock:
> 
> I have room, but I was thinking a smaller 2.6g would be nice but then should I use the existing SPEC V as shrimp tank or the new SPEC (III or V)????
> 
> I kind of like my betta to have room to roam. But if I have the SPEC III, I can actually placed it next to my reading space in the living room.....
> 
> Oh, thanks for offer for SPEC III Light, hold that thought, I might get it. But it will not work with SPEC II because SPEC III & V LED need a mounting bracket on the tank.


broke down and got the SPEC V for $61, with PetCo Rewards $ & coupons + sale price :-D

will work on it later this weekend, maybe...:-D


----------



## BasilBetta87

Simply add a Fluval Prefilter Sponge to the outflow, this will slow the flow alot.


----------



## tekkguy

Otterfun said:


> broke down and got the SPEC V for $61, with PetCo Rewards $ & coupons + sale price :-D
> 
> will work on it later this weekend, maybe...:-D


That's a really great price!


----------



## Otterfun

tekkguy said:


> That's a really great price!


:grin::grin::grin: Yes it was, PetCo is evil :twisted:


----------



## nobetta

Otterfun said:


> I like the set up with the rocks/ plants. Are the plants real or fake?
> 
> Since your betta is a very nice blue, I think it blends with the black background and the color loses its "pop" factor. Have you thought of using a lighter color background?
> 
> My Fred used to love to swim/surf against the outflow currents. Some posts on this board confirms that some SPEC owners have the same "phenomenon".
> 
> If it bugs you, try rubber-banding a Fluval pre-filter sponge to the out flow, it will slow down the speed of the current. My amano and snail feeds on the sponge a lot.


I will consider that. I just want to make sure it is not harmful for him to do. Another user pointed out that he has no surface level hide which might be why he hangs out there. I will keep an eye on it. Thank you again! Oh also plants are fake. This is my first tank and betta so I wanted to start small.

Thank you Mr2KiEu. I wanted a simple, strong, and balanced look.


----------



## Jeri

It's really nice to see a thread specifically for Specs! I have 4 set up. 3 with Bettas in them & 1 that's cycling in preparation for another. Mine are all planted with real plants & my guys love them! As for the strong flow, I set them on the lowest setting & then put a small slit in the plastic tube. Cuts the flow down to perfect. I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## daylily

I have a Spec V. My Betta was in it for a few months, but he is in a temporary 2 gallon Critter Keeper now.

I have 15 gallon community tank and had a couple Endlers in there that were driving the tank crazy - so moved the betta out of the Spec V to move the Endlers in. 

Now I need to figure out something for the betta. Am probably going to get another Spec V --- but....

Wondered how the Spec III is for a betta? Since it is less weight, it would be better for where I plan to put it. 

Also I had trouble with my betta sleeping up against the "slots" on the Spec V filter intake, and it was tearing his fins. I took out everything else that could possibly be doing it.... so that was the only thing else. He would stick himself to the intake and sleep there, despite having a lot of plants to sleep on. 

If I get a Spec V - I can remove the bio rings from the one I have, and another pack from one of the filters on my 15 for "instant" cycle help. I think the Spec III takes some flat filter pack things, not the same as the V?

My local pet store has a small Fluval on sale - but it just does not look big enough for a betta to me. I forget the exact model now - but it was less than 12" square - was perhaps 11x9x7. 

To get a Spec V, I need to order online and pay more, or drive an hour and a half one way to a big fish store where I can get one for about $70. That's probably what I would do, so I can get substrate and some plants for it.

Just want some advice on which one to get.


----------



## Otterfun

Space & easier maintenance for betta : SPEC V and can throw in some RCS or amano.

but the SPEC III dimensions are not bad and if you have a space problem, it is not a bad alternative, but you will need to be careful with WC because it is smaller.

SPEC II, the smallest one, is about 1.6g and I think it is a little tall and cramped.

I notice that footprint (surface area) is more important than volume to allow space for the betta to thrive and swim.


----------



## Jeri

Oh, wow! I never in a million years would have thought about the intake sucking in and tearing up their fins!! Mine sleep up there all the time! Shoot! Now I have to figure something out with that.


----------



## Otterfun

Jeri said:


> Oh, wow! I never in a million years would have thought about the intake sucking in and tearing up their fins!! Mine sleep up there all the time! Shoot! Now I have to figure something out with that.


Tekkguy put a plastic card near the intake at the bottom of the tank (filter block side) but sticking it into the substrate. You can use the plastic card that visa sends out for pre-approval. Then stick it close to (1/4") to the intake with the raise numbers side facing the intake to allow space for water to go it. If you size it, make sure there are no sharp edges.


----------



## tekkguy

Otterfun said:


> Tekkguy put a plastic card near the intake at the bottom of the tank (filter block side) but sticking it into the substrate. You can use the plastic card that visa sends out for pre-approval. Then stick it close to (1/4") to the intake with the raise numbers side facing the intake to allow space for water to go it. If you size it, make sure there are no sharp edges.


That's not really the same as the top intake, though.

The top intake can be covered with a piece of sponge or even better, the plastic grid material that everyone uses for DIY dividers. Just be aware that you are seriously decreasing the flow at the top if you do that. This will have two effects:

1. The pump output will slow down
2. Filtration will be compromised by the decreased flow and the fact that the intake at the bottom will be working harder.

If you have a problem with your betta sitting at the top overflow, I would turn the pump UP, block the bottom hole, and cover the grate with a piece of grid on the TANK SIDE not the sponge side of the top filter grate.

You want to turn the pump up because you're going to kill some of the water flow with the grid.

You want to block the bottom hole because you don't want the water entering from there (it will follow the path of least resistance and bypass the filter sponge).

You want the divider material on the tank side so that if the betta continues to lay there, he's laying against a grid with smaller holes and not the larger grate. You should be able to tie this on with fishing line.

IF YOU BLOCK THE BOTTOM HOLE, do not let your water level drop lower than the top grate - you risk blowing out your pump.


----------



## Jeri

Someone suggested to me to use a plastic brillo pad type thing (not the chemically/soap treated ones) to attach to the tank side of the slots. Supposedly it will not restrict the flow, is not abrasive enough to damage fins, and they can still rest against it. Sound like it will work?


----------



## tekkguy

Jeri said:


> Someone suggested to me to use a plastic brillo pad type thing (not the chemically/soap treated ones) to attach to the tank side of the slots. Supposedly it will not restrict the flow, is not abrasive enough to damage fins, and they can still rest against it. Sound like it will work?


Yeah, anything like that will help - but make sure you follow the other suggestions, like checking the pump setting, closing the bottom hole, etc. Anything you use to cover that top intake is going to make water use the bottom intake more, or decrease your pump, or both.


----------



## daylily

I tried a piece of filter material - I think it was from some sort of Fluval nano tank filter that I found at the aquarium store and cut to fit. It was about 1/4" thick and just about the right size to cover up the slots. I put it on rather loose, but it still restricted the flow to much. The levels in the three areas were not level after a bit - can't remember exactly - but enough to let me know that it was not a good idea.

I tried taking apart a silk plant and floating it in front of the slots. That worked as far as the slots and flow, but the betta still wiggles himself in to be next to the slots. He is a veil tail, and used to have long fins. Now he's quite scraggly.

That's the only thing that keeps me from getting another Spec V.

I have a 10 gallon (inexpensive type) set up that someone gave me that they didn't want any more. I use it as a hospital tank - but it's so noisy and the filter is really strong. It's plastic and I just don't like the tank. The Fluval Spec V is SO much easier to take care of.

I'm torn between getting another one and then try some other method to keep the betta from tearing fins on the slots - and getting a regular 5 gallon set up, or one of the other Fluvals. 

I should start a new thread about this. 

Since I have the Spec V, and this has been a problem, though, thought I'd see if anyone else really likes one of the other Fluval small tanks. I will probably always have a betta, so it's a long term investment. I'd like to have one that will be planted, and filtered.


----------



## daylily

Here is a photo of Victor in his sleeping position against the slots. He is in much better shape now - this was shortly after I got him from a pet store. Now that his fins are so much bigger, they go into the slots a little ways, as he rests against them. 

If I do get another Fluval Spec V, I think I will only put Plakats, wild types, or females in there. No bettas with flowing fins, just in case they decide they want to sleep on the slots.


----------



## 2ndName

Hello all, new member here and definitely interested in a Fluval V or EcoPico. Anyone have both that can provide some feedback? Unsure if I even need a 5g for 1 Betta but more space is always better, thoughts?


----------



## Crowntails

The Fluval V is cheaper, so I could get it. The shape is nice and long, your betta will defiantly appreciate that.


----------



## Otterfun

2ndName said:


> Hello all, new member here and definitely interested in a Fluval V or EcoPico. Anyone have both that can provide some feedback? Unsure if I even need a 5g for 1 Betta but more space is always better, thoughts?


some thoughts, Fluval SPEC V is freshwater only. I am not sure if EcoPico is freshwater only. But if you are thinking of EcoPico level, you may also want to consider Eheim's 4, 6 & 9g tanks that are award winning Fresh/Saltwater AQ. 

I am not sure if EcoPico is both. This is because if they can be used for both kinds of water, you may have the option of starting a saltwater tank later...I am thinking along those lines.

Eheim:
http://www.eheimna.com/products/detail/13/category

Having said that, always consider the square footage (surface area) of the tank as more important that the volume (gallons) so as to allow rom for a betta to swim horizontally. You can have a 15g tank that has the same surface area as a 5g. tank, only taller. In this case, it will not be of much benefit to the betta since they have to swim up and down the tank to breathe the air.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

It's good to see everyone helping each other with their Spec related questions and concerns. 

A BIG complaint about our Spec tanks for our Betta is the high output of flow, forcing the betta to rest or be pushed towards the overflow grates causing their fins to get torn. I've searched the forums, googled, and even watched youtube videos to find solutions, so I'm going to list a few mods I tried myself and hope it helps. I'll list them so it's easy and clear to follow. Try a few or combo of them and see what works best for yourself:

1. Turn the pump down to the lowest setting.
2. Zip tie course black filter sponge around return nozzle.
3. Cut return tube so it can decrease the flow.
4. Use plumber's tape around the return nozzle to retrict some flow.
5. Jam a small piece of filter sponge into the nozzle to restrict flow.
6. Buy a ball valve for $3 and attach it to the return tube so you can adjust the flow to your desired amount.

Personally I think option 1 combined with option 6 is the cleanest and best solution. It gives you the most adjustability of flow.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

2ndName said:


> Hello all, new member here and definitely interested in a Fluval V or EcoPico. Anyone have both that can provide some feedback? Unsure if I even need a 5g for 1 Betta but more space is always better, thoughts?


 
If space and your budget allows for a the Spec V than choose that option, your betta will definately thank you for it. The EcoPico isn't an AIO (All in One) system and I've read the LED lights aren't that great for plants either. It's a sleek looking tank tho!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Update pic of my Spec III:


----------



## Tikibirds

Oh wow. You guys did nice jobs decorating them.


----------



## 2ndName

Mr2KiEu, that tank is looking great! What kind of foundation did you use?


----------



## BettaPirate

I was given the small Spec by a friend who did not have room to store it at her small apartment. The filter was due for a replacement but I decided to just go without the filter since it is such a small tank and the flow is so strong. I just do more frequent water changes but my fishy, Splashcasso, LOVES the tank!


----------



## Crowntails

I really, really want this tank! You guys are tempting me to get one.


----------



## BasilBetta87

Mr2, what C02 setup is that behind the Spec?


----------



## VJM

And I would also love to know how you like your Floramax.


----------



## 2ndName

Any recommendation for driftwood that I can purchase online?


----------



## Otterfun

just ordered SPEC III on sale at Petco today only $52.87 for both black and white


----------



## Crowntails

I just saw the sale!!! I think I am going to get the Spec III


----------



## Mr2KiEu

2ndName said:


> Mr2KiEu, that tank is looking great! What kind of foundation did you use?





VJM said:


> And I would also love to know how you like your Floramax.


Thanks! I use the CaribSea Midnight Black Floramax Substrate. It works great! I got it on sale at Petsmart for $6.99. It doesn't cloud the water at all. If I could redo my substrate I would put Miracle Grow Organic potting mix first then the Floramax on top. 



BasilBetta87 said:


> Mr2, what C02 setup is that behind the Spec?


It's the Fluval CO2 setup that comes with the Fluval Flora tanks. That's a 88g CO2 bottle tho. I haven't hooked it up yet tho. I'm waiting on a smaller glass diffuser.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

2ndName said:


> Any recommendation for driftwood that I can purchase online?


I got my driftwood from Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco,CA. They sell driftwood on their website. Here's the link in case ur interested: 

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_7_58


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Otterfun said:


> just ordered SPEC III on sale at Petco today only $52.87 for both black and white





Crowntails said:


> I just saw the sale!!! I think I am going to get the Spec III


Price went up to $56.39. So so tempted to buy the white version! Must resist!!!!


----------



## Friendlyfishies

daylily said:


> Here is a photo of Victor in his sleeping position against the slots. He is in much better shape now - this was shortly after I got him from a pet store. Now that his fins are so much bigger, they go into the slots a little ways, as he rests against them.
> 
> If I do get another Fluval Spec V, I think I will only put Plakats, wild types, or females in there. No bettas with flowing fins, just in case they decide they want to sleep on the slots.


Yes beware of the intake of the filters, my halfmoon double tail had his dorsal fin and tail ripped off one night as he too liked to rest on the intake grill  poor guy...However, you can put a piece of craft mesh infront of the grill, stops the fins from going in. After his incident I attatched it using those mini itty bitty hair claw clips, but you could also use a bit of aquarium sealant on the corners of the craft mesh to attatch is, just use small dabs let it dry thoroughly. I believe they sell black mesh too which would match. Just a thought, it worked for me


----------



## daylily

Mine also was in the habit of resting plastered to the intake slots. I tried a variety of things to discourage him.

Finally, I put him in a 2 gallon, and bought a betta log and put in there with him for 10 days or so, till he became used to using it to sleep in. Then, I re-scaped the tank he was in, gave him a few more hiding places. 

I put him back in the Fluval 4 days ago - and every time I check on him at night, he's sleeping in the betta log. :-D


----------



## Rilly10

What an awesome thread! I just ordered a Spec V! Should be here on Weds. I am wondering what you guys used to decorate? I am going to be using the Fluval Shrim Stratum as the substrate (hoping to keep shrimp in with the betta in here), so that is black. I deff want to plant it, but am looking for a "feature piece". What do you guys have in yours? I am thinking of driftwood or stones, but am not sure what will fit!


----------



## Otterfun

My next one will be with driftwood as center piece with 2-3 java moss wrapped pebbles..
If it does not work out, I have 3 zebra stones with black pebbles as my Plan B.


----------



## tekkguy

I got some really awesome driftwood root pieces, which are now moss covered. I also have some chunks of petrified wood in there, though I've been debating removing the largest chunks to have more open substrate area.


----------



## Rilly10

Where do you guys find the right sized wood? Everything I have seen is way to big


----------



## isochronism

I planned for my tanks to be on a windowsill to take advantage of natural sunlight for all the live plants. My windowsills are 7+" deep. 
The Fluval Spec V and Spec 2 fit very well with very only slight overhang so that I can lower window shades behind them easily. 
Today I am purchasing another Spec 2. Great tanks worth the extra few bucks!!


----------



## isochronism

I use small black aquarium gravel with some slight Seachem ferts.


----------



## tekkguy

Rilly10 said:


> Where do you guys find the right sized wood? Everything I have seen is way to big


I found mine from a seller on Etsy of all places. I've also found some myself in the stream, and I actually found some little knots at Petco recently.


----------



## Otterfun

Rilly10 said:


> Where do you guys find the right sized wood? Everything I have seen is way to big


You can actually let the wood stick out of the water if you like it.

These are some sites I visit when I need ideas:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/Magazine/Iwagumi-Style.html

Plant compatiability (temp, light, pH needs):
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/
http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php

Aquarium Design Group:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/

SCAPE:
http://scapeclub.org/forum/cmps_index.php


----------



## Otterfun

Rilly10 said:


> What an awesome thread! I just ordered a Spec V! Should be here on Weds. I am wondering what you guys used to decorate? I am going to be using the Fluval Shrim Stratum as the substrate (hoping to keep shrimp in with the betta in here), so that is black. I deff want to plant it, but am looking for a "feature piece". What do you guys have in yours? I am thinking of driftwood or stones, but am not sure what will fit!


 Fluval Shrim Stratum: not sure if it is that great since the reviews on Amazon is not so WOW.

I am fine with Floramax. You just make sure you have driftwood, or Java moss areas for the baby shrimps to graze, rest, hide.

Anacharis or any floaters will do great as shrimps like to hang out on them, eating, and hiding.

The babies very seldom land on the substrate.


----------



## Rilly10

Hmmmm now I am gonna go look at other substrates....any good black substrates I could get at Petsmart or Petco? I really want to set it up tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Otterfun

Midnight Floramax by CarribSea, like a fine grain gravel at Petco, grows plants pretty good.
http://caribsea.com/itempage_freshwatersubstrate_floramax.htm


----------



## Rilly10

Thanks! I am gonna run out now and see what they have!


----------



## Otterfun

Rilly10 said:


> Thanks! I am gonna run out now and see what they have!


also CarribSea Midnight Eco-Complete Planted.


----------



## Rilly10

Well went to Petsmart, Petco AND a local petstore and no one had anything but gravel, sand or flourite. So I rinsed the Fluval Shrim Stratum put it in, filled the tank and have it running (with conditioners and bacteria supplements) now. I have Monapi wood boiling, and hope that I can get more done tonight! 

In the meantime I love everyone's pics! Anyone else have any or updated ones? I am eBay shopping to find a few more plants while my wood is leeching!


----------



## Nibblez

For some reason this look very similar to my Aquamanta Xanti 14


----------



## Otterfun

Rilly10 said:


> Well went to Petsmart, Petco AND a local petstore and no one had anything but gravel, sand or flourite. So I rinsed the Fluval Shrim Stratum put it in, filled the tank and have it running (with conditioners and bacteria supplements) now. I have Monapi wood boiling, and hope that I can get more done tonight!
> 
> In the meantime I love everyone's pics! Anyone else have any or updated ones? I am eBay shopping to find a few more plants while my wood is leeching!


congrats, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## isochronism

I just purchased my third Fluval Spec, yesterday!
1- Spec V (5.6), now a second Spec 2. 
I really like these!!


----------



## Otterfun

FYI: all SPEC on sale at Petco


----------



## VJM

You guys have to stop posting in this thread. It is making me drive to Petco and buy a Spec. 

I am weak.


----------



## dc2die4

Hi guys!

Love my Spec V, so much that I am considering a Spec II.. but I was wondering if there is anything comparable to the Spec II? I don't think so, but thought I would ask.. I don't think anything else has a nice and tidy overflow setup.

and also! How do you guys remove the hard water stains when the water evaporates? I tried a paper towel and boy, was it a pain to just scrape a little off..


----------



## isochronism

Hi Dc2, I have my V and a II together. They look very nice alongside each other.


----------



## Otterfun

dc2die4 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Love my Spec V, so much that I am considering a Spec II.. but I was wondering if there is anything comparable to the Spec II? I don't think so, but thought I would ask.. I don't think anything else has a nice and tidy overflow setup.
> 
> and also! How do you guys remove the hard water stains when the water evaporates? I tried a paper towel and boy, was it a pain to just scrape a little off..


SPEC III would be nice. You can use an algae cleaning sponge to rub it off.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Glad to see so many people buy the Fluvel Specs. Now lets see some pictures!!!


----------



## dc2die4

Okay, got my spec 2.. The first one the LED was a dud spo had to exchange it. What kind of heater can I fit in the filter tube side? I have an Aqueon 50 watt in my spec v, and tried to fit one in the spec 2 but it was too long by a few inches (9 inches) I would like to keep the same clean look in my spec 2.. What heaters are you guys using in the filter tube side??


----------



## Otterfun

Hydor Theo 25W adjustable should fit, Marina C10 (10W non-adjustable)


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Does anyone have a White Spec III? If you do, can you post a pic. I'm thinking about getting the white version for my gf. Thanks!


----------



## dc2die4

Hi guys,

I put the biomax insert from my spec 2 in my spec v, question is, how long should I let it seed in there?its been about a day.


----------



## Otterfun

dc2die4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I put the biomax insert from my spec 2 in my spec v, question is, how long should I let it seed in there?its been about a day.


At least 2-3weeks if your tank is fully cycled.


----------



## ModFish

*Back compartment? Help Please.*

I'm a newbie and decided to go with the Spec V based on all the awesome recomendations. Got my tank cycled and added 4 tiny white snails, few plants, and 2 cherry shrimp. Everything was great and ready for my new Betta to arrive, hopefully, next week. So sad, went on vacation for a week. When I returned home I noticed that the water level was so low in the back compartment, where the filter and pump is, that it exposed my submersible heater and therefore the heater burnt a hole in my new cover! I was gone for only a week and I made sure that the water level was pretty high prior to my departure. I was apprehensive about the self regulating heater the LFS sold me as I had it in for about 36 hours and it kept the tank a bit toasty at 85.6. Called the LFS, before I left, and they said that I can return it no problem. (Bought the Hydro adjustable 25w to replace it). I guess my big question is... Why would water deplete from that back compartment? Was the heater so high that it was the cause and effect? Does anyone else have this problem? Is it possible that the problem derives from the filter/pump problem? Should I trust the water? Not sure if the plastic contaminated the H2O. What would you do? What should I do? The two shrimp appear to be fine, one snail is active, maybe because it's late here and the rest are sleeping....not sure but will have a better snail count in the AM. Thanks for you advice.


----------



## Otterfun

I suspect something is blocking the intake hole, so the outflow continues but not being refilled by new incoming water, check if you might have a dead cherry blocking any vents into the 2 compartments and between the 2 compartments.

Now that's assuming that the front display tank section did not show the same drastic drop in water level. Otherwise, your tank may be leaking somewhere.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

ModFish said:


> I'm a newbie and decided to go with the Spec V based on all the awesome recomendations. Got my tank cycled and added 4 tiny white snails, few plants, and 2 cherry shrimp. Everything was great and ready for my new Betta to arrive, hopefully, next week. So sad, went on vacation for a week. When I returned home I noticed that the water level was so low in the back compartment, where the filter and pump is, that it exposed my submersible heater and therefore the heater burnt a hole in my new cover! I was gone for only a week and I made sure that the water level was pretty high prior to my departure. I was apprehensive about the self regulating heater the LFS sold me as I had it in for about 36 hours and it kept the tank a bit toasty at 85.6. Called the LFS, before I left, and they said that I can return it no problem. (Bought the Hydro adjustable 25w to replace it). I guess my big question is... Why would water deplete from that back compartment? Was the heater so high that it was the cause and effect? Does anyone else have this problem? Is it possible that the problem derives from the filter/pump problem? Should I trust the water? Not sure if the plastic contaminated the H2O. What would you do? What should I do? The two shrimp appear to be fine, one snail is active, maybe because it's late here and the rest are sleeping....not sure but will have a better snail count in the AM. Thanks for you advice.


 
Water depleted from your tank due to evaporation. It's been hot here in the Bay Area the past week. Keeping your tank "toasty" at 85.6 degrees is too high IMO. I keep my betta tank at 78 degrees. Also depending on how many watts your old submersible heater is that could've contributed to the melting of your plastic cover. Is it a glass or plastic type heater? Personally, I would do a 2 gallon water change to be on the safe side.


----------



## ModFish

*Heater*



Mr2KiEu said:


> Water depleted from your tank due to evaporation. It's been hot here in the Bay Area the past week. Keeping your tank "toasty" at 85.6 degrees is too high IMO. I keep my betta tank at 78 degrees. Also depending on how many watts your old submersible heater is that could've contributed to the melting of your plastic cover. Is it a glass or plastic type heater? Personally, I would do a 2 gallon water change to be on the safe side.


What heater do you have and where do you house it? I would like to keep it hidden in the frosted glass chamber if possible.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

ModFish said:


> What heater do you have and where do you house it? I would like to keep it hidden in the frosted glass chamber if possible.


 
I have a Aqueon pro 50w heater. I keep it in the same rear chamber as the return pump. Keep your tank temp at 78 degrees. And make sure to top off your tank with some water everyday to make up for the water evaporation. It's going to be hot in the Bay Area this week!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

FYI, Spec tanks are on sale at Petco again. Spec II is $44.99, Spec III is $52.87, and Spec V is $59.99. Awesome deal for these great tanks!


----------



## Rilly10

Does anyone have the Finnex FugeRay 16" light to use with their spec v? I am thinking of buying one to replace the stock light. Hoping I can use it with the cover though?


----------



## isochronism

The Spec V measures 20 inches. If you did get a light that attaches as the Finnex does, you would have to make another cut-out space on the opposite end of the top. I have wondered if Fluval sells replacement top covers. (?)


----------



## isochronism

Btw, I also use the Aquen 50 watt heaters for my Spec V and Spec II tanks. For use with Spec II the top just has to be slightly turned. My tanks are on a windowsill, and during some winter nights when the outside temps dropped, the tanks always remained constant. Very nice


----------



## Rilly10

isochronism said:


> The Spec V measures 20 inches. If you did get a light that attaches as the Finnex does, you would have to make another cut-out space on the opposite end of the top. I have wondered if Fluval sells replacement top covers. (?)


Thanks! I am not opposed to cutting the lid or even making a new one. Just need to figure out what I could use to cut it that wouldn't cause it to splinter or crack.


----------



## Rilly10

I guess my other option would be to move my Betta to my Evolve 4 and make this a shrimp tank?


----------



## isochronism

A jewelers saw would do the trick well.


----------



## Rilly10

Thank you!


----------



## tekkguy

The 16" Finnex light will sit just over the tank section, and can sit on the lid WITHOUT cutting.

The 20" light will span the entire tank, including the filter chamber (which is a waste IMO).

These are NOT my photos, but here is the 16" light:










And the 20":


----------



## Rilly10

Sweet! I am gonna order the 16" now! Thanks so much!


----------



## isochronism

tekkguy: very well put!


----------



## VJM

What do you guys do about the opening in the top? i am sorely tempted by the V, but I have had a recent "out of tank experience" with one of mine, and I now am a firm believer in tops at all times.


----------



## Otterfun

VJM said:


> What do you guys do about the opening in the top? i am sorely tempted by the V, but I have had a recent "out of tank experience" with one of mine, and I now am a firm believer in tops at all times.


I got some craft mesh and line the lid.


----------



## Rilly10

I have dwarf water lettuce floating which takes up most of the gap. Not sure if it would keep in a determined jumper but it does take up the space. If the water level is high enough I can a put them right in the opening and they re contained there by the lid.


----------



## tekkguy

Rilly10 said:


> I have dwarf water lettuce floating which takes up most of the gap. Not sure if it would keep in a determined jumper but it does take up the space. If the water level is high enough I can a put them right in the opening and they re contained there by the lid.


If your water level is so high that the floaters are contained in the open lid space, you should check your filter chamber and make sure you aren't overflowing from the sponge side into the pump chamber at the top. If you are, you are NOT being filtered, you're just creating flow.

As far as a lid or covering goes, a sheet of glass over the hole would be best. It can just sit there if you don't have children or animals that will knock it loose. Make sure edges aren't sharp! Some silicone, sandpaper, or masking tape will help with that, depending on your preference. Craft mesh, etc, will block the light, but clean glass will be fine.


----------



## Otterfun

tekkguy said:


> If your water level is so high that the floaters are contained in the open lid space, you should check your filter chamber and make sure you aren't overflowing from the sponge side into the pump chamber at the top. If you are, you are NOT being filtered, you're just creating flow.
> 
> As far as a lid or covering goes, a sheet of glass over the hole would be best. It can just sit there if you don't have children or animals that will knock it loose. Make sure edges aren't sharp! Some silicone, sandpaper, or masking tape will help with that, depending on your preference. Craft mesh, etc, will block the light, but clean glass will be fine.


Actually, I used the polyester mesh that they use for ballerina tutu or Holy Communion veil, or wedding veil, for my covering. i picked the ones with the largest holes. and they do not affect my lighting. I picked white color and used the green ones to wrap my java moss onto a rock.


----------



## Rilly10

Thanks! It is just low enough that the tops of the leaves are contained, but the water is not too high to spill over chambers


----------



## Mr2KiEu

post some pic guys! I'm getting bored of my tank, I need new ideas. lol


----------



## tekkguy

Otterfun said:


> Actually, I used the polyester mesh that they use for ballerina tutu or Holy Communion veil, or wedding veil, for my covering. i picked the ones with the largest holes. and they do not affect my lighting. I picked white color and used the green ones to wrap my java moss onto a rock.


Ah!!! When you said craft mesh, I immediately thought of the stuff everyone uses for dividers.


----------



## Otterfun

tekkguy said:


> Ah!!! When you said craft mesh, I immediately thought of the stuff everyone uses for dividers.


sorry, i guess mine it's not called craft mesh then. yes, it a polyester fabric with holes, kind of like a butterfly net fabric


----------



## Mar

I wish I still lived in the states :BIGweepy:
Was forced to buy my Fluval Spec here
And then I hear you guys are getting it for $63, I just want to take a small trip to usa and steal all your guys' everything!

Recently modified my Fluval Spec V.
I'll post pics up soon!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Mar said:


> I wish I still lived in the states :BIGweepy:
> Was forced to buy my Fluval Spec here
> And then I hear you guys are getting it for $63, I just want to take a small trip to usa and steal all your guys' everything!
> 
> Recently modified my Fluval Spec V.
> I'll post pics up soon!


WHOA! $139.97?! Is that in US or Canadian dollars? You should definitely take a short trip to the US and stock up on fish supplies. Can't you buy from Petco, Amazon and other online stores and have it shipped to you in Canada for cheaper?


----------



## Mar

Canadian dollars lmao. Its crazy. My parents are totally against online ordering every since a crazy amazon scam, so no online stuff for me  makes me want to cry lol.


----------



## ModFish

Mr2KiEu, what option did you chose to reduce the out flow? Apprehensive about cutting the tube. Can you please duvolge with pictures? "Monua" arrived from Thailand on Wednesday. He is loving his new space but he arrived with fin rot. I want to reduce the out flow to help him heal, even though he's a flow surfer, while I'm trying to cure him.


----------



## KoriC

I just bought a Fluval Spec V. It's still boxed right now as I have to make space for it. 

Mine was 70 dollars down from 100 here in Canada because Petsmart was having a sale, so I convinced my BF to spot me the money until I start back at work again in a month. I'm pretty excited to start setting it up.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

ModFish said:


> Mr2KiEu, what option did you chose to reduce the out flow? Apprehensive about cutting the tube. Can you please duvolge with pictures? "Monua" arrived from Thailand on Wednesday. He is loving his new space but he arrived with fin rot. I want to reduce the out flow to help him heal, even though he's a flow surfer, while I'm trying to cure him.


iambeetle, just posted a thread with a great mod to reduce flow. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=164705 try that option.

sorry to hear about your new betta having fin rot. hope he heals quickly. post a pic anyways, I'm sure he still looks amazing since you got him directly from Thailand.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

KoriC said:


> I just bought a Fluval Spec V. It's still boxed right now as I have to make space for it.
> 
> Mine was 70 dollars down from 100 here in Canada because Petsmart was having a sale, so I convinced my BF to spot me the money until I start back at work again in a month. I'm pretty excited to start setting it up.


 
Congrats on the new Spec V. btw, nice avatar pic! is he a dragonscale betta?


----------



## KoriC

Mr2KiEu said:


> Congrats on the new Spec V. btw, nice avatar pic! is he a dragonscale betta?


Thanks, and yes he is. His name is Pickle he's a HM dragon scale.


----------



## ModFish

My work in progress. H2o color is slightly off due to tetracycline. 







Suggestions are greatly appreciated as I'm super new at this. The IAL kinda just goes where it wants to.


----------



## Mar

Is the rock on top of the moss ball to hold it down?
Love the anarchis! (?)
My LPS's don't sell them for some reason and it makes me 
so frustrated!
Very pretty betta, maybe give him a cave or something to hide in because
they need their alone time 

Took a recent pic, might as well share 
Also open to suggestions


----------



## VJM

Lucky Spec owners! I am looking into buying one of the Spec V kits, and will be needing a light upgrade. 

Does anyone know the length of the water filled area? Trying to figure out if there is a clamp on light that will suit the setup, and I am not sure if it is long enough. 

Thank you!


----------



## tekkguy

VJM said:


> Lucky Spec owners! I am looking into buying one of the Spec V kits, and will be needing a light upgrade.
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the water filled area? Trying to figure out if there is a clamp on light that will suit the setup, and I am not sure if it is long enough.
> 
> Thank you!


I don't have the specs on hand, but I can measure when I get home. Look at my post earlier in the thread, and you can see what the tank looks like with the 16" Finnex light, and the 20" inch Finnex light for scale.


----------



## VJM

I just saw that, thank you so much! No need to measure, I impulse bought an Eheim Aquastyle 6.


----------



## Otterfun

VJM said:


> I just saw that, thank you so much! No need to measure, I impulse bought an Eheim Aquastyle 6.


Escellent choice, it is both Fresh and Salt-Water tank. Who know maybe you'll like having coral and a Nemo later = D


----------



## ModFish

VJM said:


> Lucky Spec owners! I am looking into buying one of the Spec V kits, and will be needing a light upgrade.
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the water filled area? Trying to figure out if there is a clamp on light that will suit the setup, and I am not sure if it is long enough.
> 
> Thank you!


I have a Hydro 25w and it fits perfectly. The Hydro appears to be a popular heater on Bettafish.com. Maybe check out the size on line?


----------



## Rilly10

Ok finally got a pic of mine. I upgraded the light to a Finnex Fugeray 16" and LOVE it! It is so much brighter and makes my guy look so much prettier! I also have the Hydro 25 Watt Adjustable heater and it fits in the pump section perfectly. I still may add another plant, possibly another Anubias but I am pretty happy so far.

I am thinking of adding some RCS or Amano, or maybe a snail, but I can't decide yet lol!


----------



## Otterfun

Rilly10 said:


> Ok finally got a pic of mine. I upgraded the light to a Finnex Fugeray 16" and LOVE it! It is so much brighter and makes my guy look so much prettier! I also have the Hydro 25 Watt Adjustable heater and it fits in the pump section perfectly. I still may add another plant, possibly another Anubias but I am pretty happy so far.
> 
> I am thinking of adding some RCS or Amano, or maybe a snail, but I can't decide yet lol!


nice light, nice tank, nice betta =D


----------



## Rilly10

Thank you! I am working on tank #2 now.....now to find the right Betta! It was going to be a shrimp only tank for Yellow Neos, but I love the Bettas too much! <3


----------



## Otterfun

I was thinking of yellow neos too, but gave up on the thought of having a shrimp-only tank....

Check out these sites, they are cool shrimp vendors:
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp.php
http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/aquatic-live-shrimp/


----------



## dc2die4

What level of lighting would a finnex fugeray 16 or 20 inch put me at on a fluval spec v? And lighting levels for a ray 2 in those sizes..


----------



## tekkguy

dc2die4 said:


> What level of lighting would a finnex fugeray 16 or 20 inch put me at on a fluval spec v? And lighting levels for a ray 2 in those sizes..


The Fugeray is solidly medium, probably the low end of high near the top of the tank.

The Ray 2 would require CO2 ... definitely in the high light range then.


----------



## ModFish

Friendlyfishies said:


> Yes beware of the intake of the filters, my halfmoon double tail had his dorsal fin and tail ripped off one night as he too liked to rest on the intake grill  poor guy...However, you can put a piece of craft mesh infront of the grill, stops the fins from going in. After his incident I attatched it using those mini itty bitty hair claw clips, but you could also use a bit of aquarium sealant on the corners of the craft mesh to attatch is, just use small dabs let it dry thoroughly. I believe they sell black mesh too which would match. Just a thought, it worked for me


Can you post a picture of your mod please?


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Modfish, How's your betta doing? Were you able to cure the fin rot?


----------



## ModFish

Mr2KiEu said:


> Modfish, How's your betta doing? Were you able to cure the fin rot?


I believe I just contained it. Had to do both Kanaplex and Fluvan 2 (sp?). Haven't seen any regrowth yet. Keeping my fingers crossed. He's active and eating but stopped making bubble nests. This weekend I'm going to do a 4g water change (vs the every other day 1.5g). Been using Stress Coat + and some mineral/vitamin supplements. Love him but he's costing me a fortune! Up side... I now have all the meds for future emergencies.


----------



## TurtleBarb

*My Spec III*

Here's a pic of my Spec III setup. No fish in it yet. I'm getting it ready for the arrival of a betta from Aquabids. I am reallyreallyreallyreallyreally excited. Love the Spec III. 
Decos: silk plant, Anubias nana, glass eggs by Penn Plax, a bridge I made to match the gravel and rocks.


----------



## TurtleBarb

Yikes. The picture came out sideways. I don't know what to do about that. Sorry, folks. Guess you'll have to turn your head to the side.


----------



## ModFish

TurtleBarb said:


> Here's a pic of my Spec III setup. No fish in it yet. I'm getting it ready for the arrival of a betta from Aquabids. I am reallyreallyreallyreallyreally excited. Love the Spec III.
> Decos: silk plant, Anubias nana, glass eggs by Penn Plax, a bridge I made to match the gravel and rocks.


Aquabid is evil! Who or where is your new Betta coming from. Post pictures! I downloaded from from the site. Received my boy, Mooma, less then a month ago from Surinut. He's my only and pictured in my avatar. Head's up, be prepared as I'm still working to get his fin rot under control from the trip from Thailand. Since i "won" him I've been glued to BF.com. I've learned a lot from this awesome community! Nice tank and congrats.


----------



## TurtleBarb

Thank you.  I'm excited to have found a forum. I'm returning to the hobby after a 10 year break, and this is the first fish forum I've been on. Looks like a good one! I've attached a pic that the breeder posted on AB. The person's name is Tada (Supakon Palakul). I'm getting really nervous, because I haven't heard a peep from the breeder since April 30. I emailed him yesterday evening and am awaiting a response. The breeder has hundreds of positive feedbacks, so I'm trusting that s/he's just busy. It's my first experience with AB, so that sense of the unknown lends to my nervousness.


----------



## ModFish

TurtleBarb said:


> Thank you.  I'm excited to have found a forum. I'm returning to the hobby after a 10 year break, and this is the first fish forum I've been on. Looks like a good one! I've attached a pic that the breeder posted on AB. The person's name is Tada (Supakon Palakul). I'm getting really nervous, because I haven't heard a peep from the breeder since April 30. I emailed him yesterday evening and am awaiting a response. The breeder has hundreds of positive feedbacks, so I'm trusting that s/he's just busy. It's my first experience with AB, so that sense of the unknown lends to my nervousness.


So beautiful! Love the EEs. Yeah I know what you mean about being nervous as I was too but it all worked out. Be sure to also contact your trans shipper. I just forwarded the awarded bidding e-mail to mine to give them a head's up. Good luck.


----------



## TurtleBarb

ModFish said:


> I just forwarded the awarded bidding e-mail to mine to give them a head's up. Good luck.


Well, I'm hesitant to contact the transshipper because she has long lists of rules and "don'ts" on her shipping page. The impression I get from what I read there is "don't contact me until I contact you." Her litany of rules and warnings suggests to me that she is easily ticked off, and I don't want to get on her bad side. I want to be on good terms with the person who will be shipping my betta. According to the schedules and instructions on her page, I wouldn't expect to hear from her until tomorrow at the earliest. If I don't hear from the breeder or transshipper by tomorrow night, I'll do what you suggest. Thanks for the reassurance. I appreciate it.


----------



## Otterfun

TurtleBarb said:


> Well, I'm hesitant to contact the transshipper because she has long lists of rules and "don'ts" on her shipping page. The impression I get from what I read there is "don't contact me until I contact you." Her litany of rules and warnings suggests to me that she is easily ticked off, and I don't want to get on her bad side. I want to be on good terms with the person who will be shipping my betta. According to the schedules and instructions on her page, I wouldn't expect to hear from her until tomorrow at the earliest. If I don't hear from the breeder or transshipper by tomorrow night, I'll do what you suggest. Thanks for the reassurance. I appreciate it.


can you private message me the name of the transhipper so I do not use it if I ever need to buy from AQB?


----------



## TurtleBarb

Let me just say that I don't know the person and haven't worked with her yet. I'd hate to besmirch an innocent person's reputation just because their abundant rules and regulations bother me. It might not bother others. Others might just see it as only incredibly detail-oriented. I'll send you the link to the shipping info page, and you can judge your comfort level for yourself.


----------



## isochronism

I would think that her main priority would be to keep the fish moving and get them on their way as quickly as possible. 
Obviously every client is concerned for their fish and wants that as well. But by stopping to answer every email only to reassure the client, that process will be impeded. If she has a good reputation, I would not worry.


----------



## TurtleBarb

isochronism said:


> I would think that her main priority would be to keep the fish moving and get them on their way as quickly as possible.
> Obviously every client is concerned for their fish and wants that as well. But by stopping to answer every email only to reassure the client, that process will be impeded. If she has a good reputation, I would not worry.


Thank you. I'm feeling guilty about posting my concerns about how a transshipper *might* be just based on how intimidated I felt by the language on her instructions page. I could have kept that to myself and waited to see how it turns out. I don't want to besmirch anyone's reputation based on "the cover of their book," so to speak. I'll find out what's she's like shortly, because the breeder shipped my fish. I'll certainly post if it all turns out fine, which it probably will. If it doesn't, I'll take it up with the transshipper rather than post about it on a forum. :|


----------



## Goodbettabest

Otterfun said:


> Spec V on sale at PetCo $63.99 free shipping
> http://www.petco.com/product/121503/Fluval-Spec-V-Aquarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductDetail_2-_-Fluval%20Spec%20V%20Aquarium%20Kit%20in%20Black-121503


SERIOUSLY????? Wow! Why is everything in the US so cheap?? Not fair. Living in Australia sucks! .just went to my LFS today. Spec V was $260.00. You have to be a zillionaire to get anything nice over here :-(


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Goodbettabest said:


> SERIOUSLY????? Wow! Why is everything in the US so cheap?? Not fair. Living in Australia sucks! .just went to my LFS today. Spec V was $260.00. You have to be a zillionaire to get anything nice over here :-(


 
$260!?!!! that's crazy! You should make friends with someone in the US and have them ship it to you in Australia, it might be cheaper?


----------



## Goodbettabest

Mr2KiEu said:


> $260!?!!! that's crazy! You should make friends with someone in the US and have them ship it to you in Australia, it might be cheaper?


You wanna be my friend? Lol! Actually i do have a friend over there so i might be able to hit him up to buy me one & post it over. I'm just afraid after all the effort it will arrive broken.. I'll definitely look into it tho.


----------



## ModFish

Been nursing my boy back to health... Fin rot. Everything's been going well until yesterday he decided to sleep up against the intake grate. Uggh, he ripped all of the progress we made. Introducing my intake modification. Let me know if you are interested and I'll divulge. What do you think?


----------



## ModFish

Here's another view. Not sure why it's showing up upside down in my view.


----------



## itzBlitz

thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. its helped out tons.
ive been wanting to upgrade from my evolve 4 to a larger tank, and go planted. 
size wise i dont really have the space. ive decided to go with the spec v, i 
ordered it today at a great price 63.99 free shiping from petco. im going to make 
it my first planted tank. really excited about this, once i get everything going i 
will post pics.


----------



## Rilly10

Here is an updated pic of mine...still not sure I am totally happy with it. I am thinking of replacing the Java Fern with Bacopa Carolina, and the Banana Plant with a Dwarf Water Lily. I also need to trim the water sprit! That thing grows like 2" a day!


----------



## itzBlitz

itzBlitz said:


> thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. its helped out tons.
> ive been wanting to upgrade from my evolve 4 to a larger tank, and go planted.
> size wise i dont really have the space. ive decided to go with the spec v, i
> ordered it today at a great price 63.99 free shiping from petco. im going to make
> it my first planted tank. really excited about this, once i get everything going i
> will post pics.


edit* ive cancelled order, decided to go all in. shopping for 10 gallon :shock:


----------



## Otterfun

Good idea, try Rhein 9g, it's fresh and saltwater tank.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

ModFish said:


> Here's another view. Not sure why it's showing up upside down in my view.
> View attachment 119113


 
Nice mod! how'd you get the plastic mesh to stay? Silicone or Zip ties?


----------



## Otterfun

Otterfun said:


> Good idea, try Rhein 9g, it's fresh and saltwater tank.


Oops typo, eheim aquastyle


----------



## elpenajr

daylily said:


> Here is a photo of Victor in his sleeping position against the slots. He is in much better shape now - this was shortly after I got him from a pet store. Now that his fins are so much bigger, they go into the slots a little ways, as he rests against them.
> 
> If I do get another Fluval Spec V, I think I will only put Plakats, wild types, or females in there. No bettas with flowing fins, just in case they decide they want to sleep on the slots.


My Halfmoon Betta's do the exact same thing; however they have no fin damage from it.


----------



## Quazmik

I got the fluval spec 3 recently.

I cut several small holes into the filter tube to slow the flow down on the lowest setting, aimed it toward the glass and down and put the thermometer infront to disperse it too.

but now at top it has water circulating in circles but a collection of stuff at the top.

does this mean my filter isn't working properly? should i turn up the flow? 

i changed the water 100% yesterday as well. 

another thing is since this is his new tank and with a filter, he's fascinated with the out flow. he keeps going towards it and trying to sit on it or under it. is this normal? i don't want him to just keep focusing with that corner as well


----------



## Otterfun

i think the stuff is just protein and can be skimmed.
my betta likes to "ride" the surf of the outflow, you can put a sponge on the spout and it will diffuse the force of the flow.


----------



## Quazmik

ok how do i know if my filter is working properly with the lowered flow from me cutting several holes in the tube?

and is it normal for my betta to keep trying to wedge himself between the thermometer i placed infront of the outflow? he really likes swimming up to it and either wedging himself against the glass and thermometer under the spout or swimming and lying on top of it. i have a leaf hammock from his old tank that he loved resting on, set up opposite corner. but now he's just loves trying to get close to where the flow is coming from and lying on top of the thermometer or spout.


----------



## ModFish

Mr2KiEu said:


> Nice mod! how'd you get the plastic mesh to stay? Silicone or Zip ties?


The easiest Mod. 67 cents from Michael's Arts and Crafts. Near the needle point area there are these square black plastic screens/mesh?

Here's the maker http://www.darice.com/store/details/catalog/wholesale-basics-plastic-canvas/33900-20

I just cut it to size, used 2 extra small black zip ties and thread it from the back through one of the holes X2. The "head" of the zip tie is housed in the filter area. Super smooth plastic, holes are large enough not to block the intake but small enough so fins don't get damaged. 

I'm so stink'n proud of it.


----------



## Otterfun

ok, I have to take off for my father's funeral. So I did not have time to really decorate my SPEC III. I seeded the Biomax in the cycled SPEC V for more than 1 month, and threw in a bag of SeaChem Matrix that I seeded from the SPEC V as well (1 week). 

Plants are anacharis, hornwort, marimo moss ball, some red java fern-looking plant that I put in after the pictures, and a driftwood. 

2 females : Snow White (white HM) and Nemo (Royal Blue CT). Nemo was not born with ventral fins. Her owner felt bad for her when I offered her a home. So she gave Nemo a travel companion Snow White. SW seems to bond with Nemo and took on an older sister role making sure she swims with her. They are having fun with the reflection.

Oh, the outflow on SPEC III is much slower than SPEC V. I baffled it with a Fluval Edge Pre-Filter spong on the outflow spout. No currents and bettas are not pushed around at all. I did not even punch holes in the ourflow tube. I had the pump at the lowest setting.


----------



## VJM

I am so sorry for your loss, Otterfun. 

The tank looks fantastic, and your girls are adorable. 

You are in my prayers and thoughts today.


----------



## elpenajr

*SPEC III @ Work (Khal Drogo's Tank)*

One of my Betta's "Khal's Drogo" Home.


















*Output nozzle mod:*










This mod helps to baffle the direct stream from the stock output nozzle while increasing a slow but steady circulation across the tank.


----------



## TurtleBarb

that's a very clever mod. Could you tell us what the parts are? I'm particularly curious about where to get the u-joint at the top.


----------



## elpenajr

*Fluval Spec 3/5 Output Nozzle Spray Bar Mod*

As requested:

*Elbow:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=565&category=36

*Spray Bar: *
The site lists two links; Also, I do not see the plastic plug listed here; I am assuming they sell it together with this PTC-13 assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.

http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=595&category=36
http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=568&category=36

*Plastic Plug:* Assuming it is sold as part of the Spray Bar Assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.

*Suction Cup w/ Clip:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=559&category=36


----------



## TurtleBarb

Sweet! Thank you so much for sharing your clever idea.


----------



## elpenajr

My pleasure!


----------



## PeninaD

For anyone looking for the Elite sponge to slow down the output, I found them on an endcap at PetSmart, price lowered. Makes me think that the item might not be carried there much longer. In the meantime, I have it on, and it is great. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ModFish

Very nice mod. What speed do you gave you pump at with this modification? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elpenajr

ModFish said:


> Very nice mod. What speed do you gave you pump at with this modification? Thanks for sharing.


I have this mod on both my Fluval Tanks:

Fluval Spec III: Medium to Medium Low
Fluval Spec V: Medium to High


----------



## TurtleBarb

*Stock LED algae? Behavior?*

I'm going to put my 3 questions up front. If you want to read all the background info, it comes after. 
1) Does anyone know the spectrum of the Spec III stock LED light, and if it promotes algae more than the Fluval CF 13W? I can't find any info on the spectrum it emits. 
2)Has anyone else had experience with their bettas being stressed out by the brightness of the CF 13W?
3) Is my betta going to be inevitably damaged by laying against the filter intake? I have mesh behind it and the flow is low. His fins get plastered against it but so far haven't shredded. It's only been a day.

I bought the Fluval CF 13W that others have talked about on here. It is SO BRIGHT that the reflection hurts my eyes and head (I'm light-sensitive). So I don't like it for that reason. And it makes my white betta glow really bright. It looks like he's about to go nuclear. I worry such a bright light isn't good for him, might stress him. A couple hours after I put the CF 13W on yesterday, he started two behaviors: fighting his reflection a lot and laying on the filter intake, which is directly under the light. I have a baffle on the intake and the flow is low, so it doesn't shred his fins. But I don't like him there. It worries me. He has plenty of other places to rest, including a cave, but the intake is clearly his favorite. I put the stock LED back on last night after only half a day with this bright CF 13W. His behavior hasn't changed. He's healthy, eats ravenously and is a strong swimmer, but every time I see him against the intake, it makes me nervous that he's going to get injured. He lays there for a few minutes, swims around a few minutes, lays there again, swims around again and so on. Sometimes he'll be exploring for a while, but he goes back. He'll lay under the Anubias, or the cave, or the big silk plant leaves, but not for as long as he stays against the intake. The current isn't strong enough to push him there when he stops swimming. He likes that corner. He swims there on purpose.
I saw in another thread that someone gave their betta a floating log and he came to like that more. I had one in there, but the exposed parts grew mold and made me sick. So that was the end of that.
I know that 6500K full spectrum lighting will influence the kinds and amounts of algae that grow compared to other kinds of lighting. That's why I got the CF 13W. Correct me if I'm wrong, but something in the dim recesses of memory says that red and yellow wavelengths promote blue-green algae and cyanobacteria growth, which I don't want. The LED certainly is more yellow than the CF 13W. My Anubias nana isn't picky about the type of lighting, so that's not a concern. I just want to do what's healthiest for the betta.


----------



## elpenajr

I have Anubias in both my SPEC 3/5 with the stock LED light and they are flourishing! I have no algae problems.

As for the Intake sump and fin issue.I made a pretty sweet modification listed earlier in this thread using rubbery/plastic material found a Michael's Craft Store. It's really easy to do and it looks like it belongs in the tank! My Betta is actually able to move away from the inlet much easier now with this mod. I feel much more comfortable with it on. 

Check it out:


----------



## TurtleBarb

elpenajr said:


> I have Anubias in both my SPEC 3/5 with the stock LED light and they are flourishing! I have no algae problems.
> 
> As for the Intake sump and fin issue.I made a pretty sweet modification listed earlier in this thread using rubbery/plastic material found a Michael's Craft Store. It's really easy to do and it looks like it belongs in the tank! My Betta is actually able to move away from the inlet much easier now with this mod. I feel much more comfortable with it on.


Thanks for the input about the stock light. I'm using a similar filter intake mod. He doesn't have trouble pulling away. He seems to like it there. He keeps returning. I suspect he wants to hang out in a quiet corner at the surface. I'm going to make him something that will be around surface level and see if he likes that better. Hopefully it won't get moldy like the log.


----------



## ModFish

TurtleBarb said:


> Well, I'm hesitant to contact the transshipper because she has long lists of rules and "don'ts" on her shipping page. The impression I get from what I read there is "don't contact me until I contact you." Her litany of rules and warnings suggests to me that she is easily ticked off, and I don't want to get on her bad side. I want to be on good terms with the person who will be shipping my betta. According to the schedules and instructions on her page, I wouldn't expect to hear from her until tomorrow at the earliest. If I don't hear from the breeder or transshipper by tomorrow night, I'll do what you suggest. Thanks for the reassurance. I appreciate it.


TurtleBarb, did you receive your EE from the Trans shipper? Thinking of you.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

elpenajr said:


> As requested:
> 
> *Elbow:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=565&category=36
> 
> *Spray Bar: *
> The site lists two links; Also, I do not see the plastic plug listed here; I am assuming they sell it together with this PTC-13 assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=595&category=36
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=568&category=36
> 
> *Plastic Plug:* Assuming it is sold as part of the Spray Bar Assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> *Suction Cup w/ Clip:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=559&category=36


 
Your mod is the best I've seen yet for the Spec! Thanks for posting all the links for the parts.


----------



## TurtleBarb

ModFish said:


> TurtleBarb, did you receive your EE from the Trans shipper? Thinking of you.


I did. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## ModFish

elpenajr said:


> As requested:
> 
> *Elbow:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=565&category=36
> 
> *Spray Bar: *
> The site lists two links; Also, I do not see the plastic plug listed here; I am assuming they sell it together with this PTC-13 assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=595&category=36
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=568&category=36
> 
> *Plastic Plug:* Assuming it is sold as part of the Spray Bar Assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> *Suction Cup w/ Clip:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=559&category=36


Elpenajr, did you buy all of the mod materials online or at a major box store? Darn this site! Now I want this. :-D


----------



## elpenajr

I actually went into PETCO and bought two zoomed nano 510 canister filters for another project I am working on. When you go into the store say you saw them online for $34.99, if you get a nice manager they will price match them for you. If not they retail for $54.99.


----------



## TurtleBarb

*lid mod*








This is a top view of a lid I made out of plastic canvas. I'm sure it would look even better with black plastic canvas, but i can't find any. 
The thing I like about this lid is it allows more air exchange and doesn't have the "greenhouse" effect the stock lid has. I found that the stock lid traps heat, and the water starts cooling down if I leave the lid off for more than a few minutes. That doesn't happen with this lid.
Can someone tell me how to attach more than 1 picture in one post? It won't let me. Maybe because I'm using an iPad?


----------



## TurtleBarb

This is the underside of the lid. Note the guard I put in across the middle. It sits against the back wall of the tank interior so the betta can't jump into the filter chambers.


----------



## aecraig

Could someone explain to me how the fluval spec iii's filter works? I can't figure out how it is filtering the water. I realize the slots pull the water in, but how do they do that? Also, my flow was way to strong for my betta so I have the output valve in the back box, but not pushing through to the front of the tank, so the water is simply released in the back box and can flow out of the hole into the tank. Is that going to mess up my filtration in any way? I'm sorry if these questions seem dumb! I'm new to aquariums.


----------



## BasilBetta87

The pump not only pushes water into the display, it pulls from the first chamber. This causes the water to flow from display to the rear filter area. It falls thru the sponge, carbon, and Biomax then back to the display. There is a small hole below the grate at the top, like in the spec two gallon, that allows some water to flow into the rear chamber so the pump doesn't run dry. This does allow water to bypass the filter media thus defeating the purpose of the filter. I have since slid a piece of acrylic between the sponge and the back wall to prevent water from entering the hole. I then watch to make sure my water level doesn't get too low. I hope this explains the filtration.


----------



## aecraig

That was a great explanation! Thank you so much. Also, I put the outflow tube back through the hole and put filter foam back through the nozzle and screwed it on. Oliver kept swimming through the hole to get in the back.. He's so curious, haha. I hope the motor doesn't die too early since I've stopped it up some!


----------



## BasilBetta87

Those little pumps can handle some back pressure so you should be fine.


----------



## jsmith11618

Man that is pricey even by Canadian standards, it runs 99 at Petsmart normal price, and I got it on sale for $79.





Mar said:


> I wish I still lived in the states :BIGweepy:
> Was forced to buy my Fluval Spec here
> And then I hear you guys are getting it for $63, I just want to take a small trip to usa and steal all your guys' everything!
> 
> Recently modified my Fluval Spec V.
> I'll post pics up soon!


----------



## aecraig

So even if the water is about 3/4 an inch higher in the front of the tank because of my sponge in the outflow nozzle, that won't hurt anything? I have noticed that my heat doesn't circulate near as well. I was able to have it at 80 when I allowed the nozzle unsponged, and it wasn't even turned all the way up. However, now with the heater all the way up the tank is only 76-77.


----------



## Otterfun

fill the tank from the back so the water flow out through the grill into the mail display area. the discrepancy is an indication that something is stuck in the intake area. for mine, it was partially clogged with dead hornworts. regular pressure should show even level in front and back. rinse filter block in the tank water that you are removing when you are doing next WC and see if it improves. also check to see if AQ is on level surface, my since area is slightly slanted.


----------



## aecraig

Otterfun said:


> fill the tank from the back so the water flow out through the grill into the mail display area. the discrepancy is an indication that something is stuck in the intake area. for mine, it was partially clogged with dead hornworts. regular pressure should show even level in front and back. rinse filter block in the tank water that you are removing when you are doing next WC and see if it improves. also check to see if AQ is on level surface, my since area is slightly slanted.


hmm.. the intake area is the same thing as the grill right? as well as the little hole in the middle of the tank on the back? Maybe I just don't have my tank filled high enough. My water only comes up to the veryyy bottom bit of the grill. My outflow speed my be too fast for the little hole in the middle of the tank to replenish the water in the back. You think that could be it? Ahhh this is going to bug me. I'm out of town until tomorrow evening so I can't fiddle around with it and figure it out yet. :roll:


----------



## Otterfun

aecraig said:


> hmm.. the intake area is the same thing as the grill right? as well as the little hole in the middle of the tank on the back? Maybe I just don't have my tank filled high enough. My water only comes up to the veryyy bottom bit of the grill. My outflow speed my be too fast for the little hole in the middle of the tank to replenish the water in the back. You think that could be it? Ahhh this is going to bug me. I'm out of town until tomorrow evening so I can't fiddle around with it and figure it out yet. :roll:


My water level is usually 1/2way at the grill about 1" from top of AQ. I pour water from the back because the grill will slow down the force of water dropping into display area so fish are not stressed from a direct pouring into main tank.

Yes check the hole(s) on the black panel divider for clogs.

The design of the pump and intake holes should be fine. The water is flow regulated better when the water flows through the grill more evenly versus depending on the intake hole to draw water in. If the water is not flowing through the grill down through the block and into the chamber at the bottom for the pump to pump the water up the tube and out into the tank, it may cause the pump to die due to lack of or slow water feeding from clogging. By Having water coming down from the top grill, I'll ensure there's always water entering and exiting the system.

Also turn the pump to lowest power.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I want to get a fluval spec 3 someday....Since it's 2.6 gallons, how many water changes do you do with them, for those who have them?


----------



## Otterfun

finnfinnfriend said:


> I want to get a fluval spec 3 someday....Since it's 2.6 gallons, how many water changes do you do with them, for those who have them?


Seeded my Biomax in my SPEC V, 0 ammonia & nitrites, only 1x50% each week to keep nitrates below 20. Piece of cake for me.

Oh flip the ammonia and nitrite tubes, this is 4 days without WC.










this is running with Biomax, and a bag of Seachem Marix in the foam filter block.


----------



## Otterfun

Otterfun said:


> Seeded my Biomax in my SPEC V, 0 ammonia & nitrites, only 1x50% each week to keep nitrates below 20. Piece of cake for me.
> 
> Oh flip the ammonia and nitrite tubes, this is 4 days without WC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is running with Biomax, and a bag of Seachem Marix in the foam filter block.


correction, 1 week without WC, so I'd recommend 1x50% and 1x100% each week.


----------



## Lights106

:/ I swore I was done buying tanks. Now I'm wanting one of these.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Otterfun said:


> correction, 1 week without WC, so I'd recommend 1x50% and 1x100% each week.


Thank you


----------



## aecraig

My spec is new and cycling with my fish in it. How often do you recommend changing out water? I've been taking out one gallon (and replacing) every other day or so. I don't have a test kit so I'm not sure if every two days is enough or not!

edit: btw I have the 2.6 gallon spec!


----------



## Otterfun

aecraig said:


> My spec is new and cycling with my fish in it. How often do you recommend changing out water? I've been taking out one gallon (and replacing) every other day or so. I don't have a test kit so I'm not sure if every two days is enough or not!
> 
> edit: btw I have the 2.6 gallon spec!


if this is your first and only tank, then I'd get a test kit ot monitor the ammonia and nitrite. having plants will help with the absorption of ammonia, but it will also slow down the build up of BB, hence a longer time to cycle.

Only change water when it hits .25 Ammonia or Nitrite. But when you get to the point where you have 0 ammonia but has nitrites and nitrate, a common mistake is to change water as soon as the nitrite hits .25 and disrupted the cycle by having too many water changes. For a while i was paranoid and changed water 50%WC twice a day. I was told to chill alnd let it sit a day or two with my SPEC V. Actually the happens when the cycle approaches its final phase. So it will be fully cycled if you can maintain 0 ammonia, nitrite and below 40 nitrate. Mine took about 60 days wuth the SPEC V. After that, I pulled out the carbon filter bag and stick in an extra Biomax bag in anticipation of getting another SPEC. So the "seeding took 2 weeks". When I put the seeded Biomax in the new SPEC III, it went up and running right away.

HTH.


----------



## Aconyte

I have a question about heating the Fluval Spec 5. I picked up the Top Fin 7.5 watt submersible heater which is supposed to heat automatically and this does not have a dial to change the temperature. Thing is is that my tank is still pretty cold. My betta seems happy and active enough, but I'm wondering if I should move the heater (it's currently in the little compartment with the pump) or if I should take it back for something more powerful?


----------



## PeninaD

7.5 watts is not enough to heat a 5 gallon tank.
Often 25 watts is recommended, unless you need to heat 5 or more degrees above room temperature (such as long cold winters where your fish room barely gets to 69), you would go with a 50 watt heater.


----------



## BasilBetta87

5 watts per gallon for heaters so its probably trying but it isn't powerful enough to heat the tank properly. I run a Marina c10 in my Fluval Spec 2 gal and it keeps it a steady 78.1 degrees.


----------



## aecraig

Do any of y'all that have baffled the filter output have trouble with it being too hot in the back compartment (I have condensation) and not warm enough in the front (76 compared to ideally 80)? I have a sponge in the output nozzle and my heat isn't circulating as it should.


----------



## PeninaD

I have tried a few variations, not really sure that I have the optimal circulation in my SpecV (with the filter block mounted on the outflow)....for those using the stock outflow, how do you orient it? Vertical or horizontal (or even diagonal?) Against the glass or toward the middle of the tank? Up so it almost bubbles up above water level to fall down, or toward the floor of the tank?


----------



## Aconyte

I popped the nozzle off and zip tied a Fluval Edge pre filter sponge around it. Perfectly baffled the outflow. Before, my betta was being buffeted all around the tank, but now he chills wherever he wants


----------



## ItsEricNotErick

Heres My newly scaped Fluval V! MY First Tank. I just fell in love with it the first time I saw it. Betta in here is Hercules.


----------



## Aconyte

That is gorgeous! I'm definitely thinking if switching to a sand substrate in the future. What plants so you have in there?


----------



## PeninaD

Looks like water wisteria and tropical fern? I love the substrate, too.


----------



## Aconyte

Question time: what are you guys using to heat the Fluval Spec V? I currently have the Top Fin 7.5 watt submersible heater. I just found the receipt for it, so I can replace it this weekend at Pet Smart.


----------



## PeninaD

Just for now, I have a 25 watt Marina C25 that was in the house, just to take care of some nighttime dips in temperature. Once fall/winter hit up here in Northern Pennsylvania, I'll probably move up to some type of 50 watt heater.


----------



## Mar

I have an adjustable heater, but when I really don't need to adjust the temperature due to illness, or whatever, I just use a preset one. I know that they can be unstable and whatnot, but I've never actually had trouble with this one.

Keeps my tank at a solid 80F, never changed. 










And I know a lot of people dislike this one, but it has kept my Fluval Chi at a 78F. I used it temporarily in both my Spec and Chi, and never had any problems with it.


----------



## Aconyte

Yeah, I'm leaning towards that one as well, actually. The video I watched for setting this tank up also ended up using this heater. I don't want anything too long for the compartment. The 7.5 has been doing an admirable job, but I'm worried about when winter hits as I am in a basement apartment in Canada and it gets chilly here. I'll try this one though, an hopefully it works out for me


----------



## Mar

Aconyte said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning towards that one as well, actually. The video I watched for setting this tank up also ended up using this heater. I don't want anything too long for the compartment. The 7.5 has been doing an admirable job, but I'm worried about when winter hits as I am in a basement apartment in Canada and it gets chilly here. I'll try this one though, an hopefully it works out for me


Yeah, and it's super easy to hide! I just slipped it in where the filter pump compartment is. It gets at all the water, and distributes it nicely throughout the tank.


----------



## PeninaD

The Marina C25 fit inside my SpecV in the motor compartment pretty well. 
As most of Canada is as cold or colder than here in the Poconos, I really think you should re-think going with a 10 watt at all. 25 at least. This thing will probably work quite hard all the long winter, even spring and fall. That 10 will be quite pressed to keep up.



Aconyte said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning towards that one as well, actually. The video I watched for setting this tank up also ended up using this heater. I don't want anything too long for the compartment. The 7.5 has been doing an admirable job, but I'm worried about when winter hits as I am in a basement apartment in Canada and it gets chilly here. I'll try this one though, an hopefully it works out for me


----------



## Mar

I agree. Especially since you live in a basement. I live in a cold part of Canada too, but my house is well heated, so my heater never has to work too hard.


----------



## PeninaD

I'm even considering going with a Aqueon Pro 50 for my SpecV...no matter what I do, my house is cooler than optimal for these fish at night and all winter. Looking at quite a few different (non-mini) heater packages, for a 5 gallon tank, if you need to get more 5 or more degrees over, you should move up to a 50 watt. The Pro appears fully submersible, I figure put it low on the bottom, and heat will rise, along with circulation from the pump should work for coldest times of the year.

In the meantime, here is this for your consideration:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3716157&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Aconyte

Hrm, that's true. I like to keep my apartment a little on the chilly side, so I guess I'm going with the Marina C then, lol. Thanks guys


----------



## Mar

Glad you found a heater you'd like!


----------



## cowboy

I sent fluval an email asking if using a ball valve or by wrapping the inflow with a carbon filter would reduce the life of the pump. They said their engineers would get back to me. That was over a month ago. Love the tank, not so much the customer service.

How I reduced the water from pushing him around was using a silk plant and wrapping it around the in flow valve. My guy likes to rest on the out flow but there hasn't been any problems yet (probably because the water is reduced).


----------



## PeninaD

I had been using the Elite Prime square block shaped filter over the outflow nozzle...I switched to the long cylindrical Pre-filter, which is made of much finer foam. Wow, that brings things almost to a standstill with the motor on low. But it probably filters smaller things out of the water, which might help until this Mopani wood slows down on leaking tannins out.


----------



## cowboy

I definitely need a heater for fall and winter. I have the 2 gallon spec. Is the aqueoun one adjustable? I love my fish but love my windows open too lol


----------



## BasilBetta87

Add a Fluval Prefilter Sponge to the outflow, this will slow the flow.


----------



## PeninaD

Exactly the one that I have on now. When I want to take it off to get a short period of faster filtering, I put it right into the return compartment, so that the colonizing bacteria don't dry out.



BasilBetta87 said:


> Add a Fluval Prefilter Sponge to the outflow, this will slow the flow.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

PeninaD said:


> Exactly the one that I have on now. When I want to take it off to get a short period of faster filtering, I put it right into the return compartment, so that the colonizing bacteria don't dry out.


I just recently bought one. Here's the box just in case you can't find it. You can find it at Petsmart for $2.99.


----------



## hodad66

Just want to say "Hey" and thanks for all the info. Great forum and Spec 
tanks! I have a "3" ordered from Petco and am currently awaiting delivery.

I was wondering what 25w heater will fit in the back sump of the 3?


----------



## TurtleBarb

I have the Marina Visitherm 25W in there.


----------



## hodad66

thanks TurtleBarb!! ;-)


----------



## hodad66

Due to a comedy of errors, I now have two tanks headed my way.
One is the Spec 3 and the other is the Eheim, 4 gallon Aquastyle
Nano Aquarium.

Any input as to which one to keep?

I really like the curved glass design of the Eheim as well as the
stronger LED light. By the same token the ability to hide the
heater in the spec seems very cool. I know that having a little
more water can't hurt.

Anyone have both?


----------



## TurtleBarb

I don't have both, so I can't speak to a comparison between them. I have the Spec III and I love it after I made a few mods to the filtration system. I loved it even before the mods. It's very attractive. I really like the pump compartment because not only can I put the heater in there, but I put a bubbler in there, too. That way, the bubbler doesn't disturb the water's surface in the betta's tank and his bubblenests are undisturbed.


----------



## VJM

Absolutely keep the Aquastyle. It is a great tank, with a fantastic light that can grow virtually everything. Yes, you do have to put a heater in, but camouflaging a nano heater is well worth it.


----------



## paigemx6

I'm currently waiting for the UPS man to show up with my new spec V! I want to get a few live plants and see how they do -- should I add them straight away or wait until the tank is cycled?


----------



## Otterfun

hodad66 said:


> Due to a comedy of errors, I now have two tanks headed my way.
> One is the Spec 3 and the other is the Eheim, 4 gallon Aquastyle
> Nano Aquarium.
> 
> Any input as to which one to keep?
> 
> I really like the curved glass design of the Eheim as well as the
> stronger LED light. By the same token the ability to hide the
> heater in the spec seems very cool. I know that having a little
> more water can't hurt.
> 
> Anyone have both?


Aquastyle : you can change to salt water tank later whereas the SPEC 3 is a fresh-water only tank.
It is just as stylish as SPEC 3.
Also, it is award winning tank and I think the glass is a little better.


----------



## VJM

Definitely keep the Aquastyle. They are amazing tanks, very high quality, and the light is fantastic for plants. I am actively having to discourage plant growth in mine.


----------



## GeorgeNC1

I just bought a Spec III and love it; however I have noticed something. After the LED light has been on for say 30 - 45 mins, the power adapter is absolutely BURNING hot. Can someone else with a Spec tank check your adapter (after the light has been on for a while) and see if it's hot to the touch on the sides, and on the backside facing the outlet? I thought LEDs were supposed to use less power, perhaps I should return my tank?

Normally, I would overlook something like this but the level of heat is alarming. If you have not noticed this, you should check it too.


----------



## paigemx6

I just checked my light plug. It's warm, not burning hot. My iphone plug would get like that and it quit working after a month...I don't know if it's related though. I would return it or contact fluval -- they have good customer service.


----------



## GeorgeNC1

paigemx6 said:


> I just checked my light plug. It's warm, not burning hot. My iphone plug would get like that and it quit working after a month...I don't know if it's related though. I would return it or contact fluval -- they have good customer service.


Thank you for checking this. When I unplugged it from the wall, you could really feel it on the side of the adapter facing the plug in. I will call Fluval and see what they say. Even when I turned the light off but left it plugged in, it was still warm, hence the reason I think it could meltdown or burn my house down


----------



## mike89t

I'm getting my son a Fluval Spec V. I really like the modern look of them. 

Thanks everyone for all the info on the mods.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

George, that is worrisome about the light. I just bought a spec3 this evening, and I'll test the light and get back to you. I also have the specV, and the light plug gets warm but not burning hot.


----------



## mike89t

*Fluval Spec V up and running*

Well my 7 year old picked out the decorations but I got his tank up and running and starting to cycle.


----------



## Mar

^ Cute tank.

Looks like your lighting fixture is drooping near the end? Try tightening the screw and it should straighten right up.


----------



## mike89t

Mar said:


> ^ Cute tank.
> 
> Looks like your lighting fixture is drooping near the end? Try tightening the screw and it should straighten right up.


Thanks! I was wondering about that.


----------



## Mar

No problem, hope you got it all straightened out. It would suck if you lost the screw xD

Are you planning on adding any live plants in there?


----------



## Mar

This is my Spec.

Before:



After:



Kinda preferred the Before tank though 
Anyway, all those plants in there thrive and are a nice green colour, as you can see. (Except for the Red Flame Sword, but that's normal xD) 

Really disliking the Cabomba though.


----------



## mike89t

Mar said:


> No problem, hope you got it all straightened out. It would suck if you lost the screw xD
> 
> Are you planning on adding any live plants in there?


Found the screw right away and it's fixed. Thanks again.

That small plant in front of the stone guys mouth is a live plant.


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson

Hope this doesn't count as resurrecting a dead thread, but I just bought a Spec III. The fish should arrive in three or four days. I've conditioned the water and added some API Quick Start. I think the cloudiness might be due to the Quick Start having accelerated the cycling, and should be gone soon.

I'll be moving to college on the 16th, but I don't trust the college mailroom to notify me when my fish arrives by mail, so I'll be acclimating him in this tank, then packing up the water, sticking him in a fish bag, and driving him up to Oregon. I hope it's not too uncomfortable for him!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Nice tank, Dr. I just got a spec III myself. Can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## DrProfMcprofessorson

Yeah, I hope I don't stress my fish out too much with the move. Hopefully having plants and such that he knows in his new location might be a comfort.

By the way, for those keeping score at home, Petco has the Spec III on sale for $45.


----------



## ItsEricNotErick

Hey Guys Check out my New Scape! Heres my Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDUVsYkGmS8


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Eric, your tank looks really nice! I'm just working on mine today.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Fluval II's were on clearence at my local Petco. Only the black ones, they are 36.00!


----------



## southernmdman

Hello everyone!! Just found this site, and its great!! I've been out of the hobby for years, but happened across the Spec V for $63 at Petco, and said what the heck!! Anyhoo, got the tank home, got it set up, and cycled it for 2 days before adding a twin tail betta. 

The pumps set on low, and was still pushing the little fella around. So I cut the bottom off a water bottle and trimmed it to look like a small "e". The open end acts as a hook for hanging it in the pump well, and it calms the water flow nicely. But my betta seems to enjoy the water flow and just swims back and forth in it. Guess he just likes flow....


----------



## Deanna01

He looks happy! I honestly think that bettas stay healthier and more fit when they have a bit of flow in their tank!


----------



## Aconyte

Looks great! Don't get freaked if you see him leaning against the grate for the filter. Pretty much every betta I know, mine included, loves doing that.


----------



## southernmdman

THANKS guys!! Fin-Lee has really cheered up after getting to know the tank, his colors are really starting to deepen. Once the tank has settled I'll get two cory cats to keep him company, and help with house keeping.


----------



## daylily

southernmdman said:


> cycled it for 2 days before adding a twin tail betta.


Two days? So you are doing a "fish in" cycle. And those are not live plants? 

Did you buy a test kit so you will know your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?

If not, I would recommend that.....

Spec V (I have two of them.... Each has a male betta and a Nerite snail in it) are really to small for anything but Pygmy cory cats, and they prefer groups of 6-10 to be happy. I tried putting some in my first Spec V. The store originally sold 6 of them to me to go in with one of my betas, when I was first starting out. Bad advice from them. Less than a minute in the tank after quarantine and the betta attacked them, mortally injuring two, taking the tail off the third, which, somehow it has survived nearly a year now without a tail. :shock: I hurried and took the betta out, got the cories back into the quarantine tank. That was when I bought my 15 and set it up for nano fish. Had the remaining 4 Cory for many months in that 15 waiting for the store to get more, and they hid all the time. I rarely saw them. The store never got any more in when i was there. Finally a couple weeks ago, I mail ordered in 7 young Pygmy Cory to put with them, and what a difference. Now they are swimming all over, like proper Cory cats. 

I have a Nerite snail in with each of my bettas in their Spec Vs. A few pond snails hitchhike in there with plants from my bigger tank, but that is it. I don't have any issue keeping it clean with just a male betta and a Nerite, proper filter care, live plants, and water changes. Of course, it was properly cycled to start with, and I am careful how much I feed the betta and the snail. I don't have much algae so I feed the snail a little so it stays healthy.


----------



## Aconyte

I have 3 panda cory cats and they're fine, but my betta is too aggressive to have in a community tank. I would stay away from pleckos as well because the ones that will stay small enough to stay in a tank that size get very aggressive towards long finned fish like bettas. You could try Otto cats, but they're very fragile fish so I would not suggest them in a tank that does not have a stable nitrogen cycle. I also did in fish cycling in my spec v, bettas are very hardy and as long as you pay attention to your chemical levels, your betta won't suffer.
If you're hell bent on having fish in with your betta, you could try African dwarf frogs. Two would be about all you could have, though. Bettas are really territorial and solitary. Other fish are more likely to stress your betta out rather than soothe him. There are exceptions to every rule though, I have seen a few bettas who did just fine in a community tank.

Let's talk about your plants. They look lovely but I would suggest as you get used to caring for your tank and fish, replace your plastic plants with live pants over time. Look for plants that do well in low light (the LEDs in the spec v aren't strong enough to keep the fussier plants going). My suggestions are marimo moss balls, java fern and amazon sword. They're hardy plants and the perks are that they'll help with the nitrates and because they'll be sucking up all the plant nutrients, you should not have much algae. Plus, your betta can chill in a natural plant with no worry of slicing his fins and tail on the sharp edges of the plastic leaves. You need to watch for fin rot as well.
Are you using a water conditioner? If you're using nutrafin chemicals and bottled bacteria, you'd be better off tossing them and buying Prime by seachem. A drop when you do a water change will do wonders.


----------



## NozzALa

southernmdman said:


> Hello everyone!! Just found this site, and its great!! I've been out of the hobby for years, but happened across the Spec V for $63 at Petco, and said what the heck!! Anyhoo, got the tank home, got it set up, and cycled it for 2 days before adding a twin tail betta.
> 
> The pumps set on low, and was still pushing the little fella around. So I cut the bottom off a water bottle and trimmed it to look like a small "e". The open end acts as a hook for hanging it in the pump well, and it calms the water flow nicely. But my betta seems to enjoy the water flow and just swims back and forth in it. Guess he just likes flow....


Nice, I have that exact decoration in my spec III, and my betta loves swimming against the flow.


----------



## southernmdman

Thanks for the advice guys!! I've got the test kits, and doing checks twice a day...so far, so good. Between the Fluval moss ball, filter and the ammonia remover bag, everything is being kept in check. I picked up Prime when I got the tank from reading around. Over time I plan on getting some low light plants. And now that I think about it, I may just get a few shrimp once I start putting real plants.


----------



## Aconyte

Sounds like everything's going really well  you're going to need to go for a larger breed of shrimp if you want to keep them with a betta. I tried cherries recently and they were devoured. Amano or ghost shrimp Would have a better chance. Just don't get any long armed shrimp because they have a nasty habit of tearing up flowing fins with their claws. Shrimp are also incredibly sensitive to water parameters, so I would wait at least a month. They're great little creatures though and will keep your tank very clean


----------



## southernmdman

Yeah, ghost shrimp seem to be the ones to go with. The tank was a little cloudy last night after 2 days, but its clearing up today. And I must say, this little fella is the most curious betta I've ever had. Most in the past have just swam around the top, and flair up once in awhile. But this guy is just starting to get comfortable with the place after being in a cup most of his life. He's all over exploring, and even cleaning up the gravel!!  I'd forgotten how entertaining they can be.


----------



## NozzALa

A few pics of my Fluval Spec III that I've had for three or so weeks now. He loves it so far. If you see his top fin, yeah, it looks like most of it fell off or was ripped off somehow when he was still in his old tank, the rest of his fins look ok, and I've been doing water changes and adding stress coat to try to get him to heal up, but nothing so far. He seems ok otherwise. 

Anyway, this is an awesome tank and the filter keeps the water crystal clear.


----------



## Aconyte

Looks great! If you find he's not healing as well as you running he should, see about putting some Indian almonds leaf in the tank, does wonders.


----------



## NozzALa

Thanks, I'll definitely try that out, it seems really slow growing back.


----------



## FirstBetta

*Finnex Fugeray*



Rilly10 said:


> Does anyone have the Finnex FugeRay 16" light to use with their spec v? I am thinking of buying one to replace the stock light. Hoping I can use it with the cover though?


Just saw this post so I may be late with the response. I have the 16" Fugeray on a 5.5 G planted (I call it Yankee's jungle) Aqueon tank. It keeps the plants going nicely, the Crypts are trying to turn red which is an indicator of adequate lighting. I also have some wisteria and bacopa which I have had to trim twice in the two months under that light.

I'm real happy with the light.


----------



## southernmdman

Inspiration hit me, and buffered the flow on my Spec V. Took some of that plastic canvas from MICHAELS, and zip tied a loop of it around the nozzle, and placed foam in it. Does a great job with the current, without any back pressure on the pump. I need to trim down a little more so it doesn't look so bad, but it works GREAT!!!


----------



## galtgirl

*My Spec V*

This is my first Aquarium in more than 20 years. I did a lot of research and settled on the SpecV because it came with everything but a heater and had great reviews. 
My tank has been up for a month now. Added a 25W Hydro heater which fits nicely in with the pump. 
The water is slightly cloudy but otherwise everything is going great. Temp is staying at 78 and Bob is a happy Betta. He's already built a nice bubble nest.


----------



## galtgirl

Forgot to add I have two live plants and am going to replace the fake on on the left with a live one this weekend. I cut a slit in a piece of black filter sponge and it's covering the outflow spout...there is hardly any current. 
I've been doing 40% water changes weekly with no detectable ammonia. I've been using test strips but ordered a master test kit from Amazon that should arrive tomorrow. 
I love this tank so much I'm ordering a SpecIII for my home office to sit next to the computer since I spend a lot of time in here. 
Thanks for the great thread and advice; I've learned a ton in just the past few weeks.


----------



## southernmdman

galtgirl, PetCo is having a 30% sale till midnight...the Spec III is down to $49, and free shipping!!


----------



## galtgirl

Thanks southernmdman....unfortunately I didn't see your post until this morning. I ordered from Amazon for $59 and free delivery. Also have a bid on Aquabid for a blue and red male. Can't wait to get the new tank set up.


----------



## WZ9V

Darn you all. I blame you for the Fluval V, Marina C25 and ZooMed parts I just ordered.


----------



## WZ9V

Changed my mind and decided to use a 2.5g tank I had handy instead.


----------



## galtgirl

Has anyone divided a Spec V into space for two males? I've got an opportunity to get another Betta but I'm thinking that might be a bit small, although I notice a lot of people have their Betta's in 2.5 gal tanks.

I've got my new Spec III up and I've got one live plant and one large silk as well as some floating duckweed...waiting for my order from Aquabid to come in so it will be all natural plants.


----------



## WZ9V

I'm no expert but 2.5 gallons seems to be a decent amount as long as you don't go overboard. Not sure how dividing a Spec V would impact the filtration.


----------



## Gallifrey

galtgirl said:


> This is my first Aquarium in more than 20 years. I did a lot of research and settled on the SpecV because it came with everything but a heater and had great reviews.
> My tank has been up for a month now. Added a 25W Hydro heater which fits nicely in with the pump.
> The water is slightly cloudy but otherwise everything is going great. Temp is staying at 78 and Bob is a happy Betta. He's already built a nice bubble nest.


Bob is a handsome fellow! And jeez, that bubble nest. I'm still waiting for my Gally to make one that huge.


----------



## galtgirl

Thanks Gallifrey. That was his only bubble nest so far....I have no idea how often they build them.


----------



## galtgirl

*New Spec III*

Here's my new Spec III with my Aquabid Betta, Bruce. As you can see his dorsal fin really took a beating during shipment. The dealer has offered me a replacement which is very decent of him.


----------



## eleventytwelve

Looks awesome galtgirl! Love the planting.

Here's Marlin's Spec III - what a great little tank! Small enough to fit the desk but big enough for him to swim all over the place. I just baffled the filter this past weekend because I felt a little sorry for the guy and now that I have it on, it looks like he's starting to blow a bubble nest 










(don't mind the slightly lower water level... going to do a water change shortly)

So I haven't scrolled through all the posts, but any tips on planting for this tank? My amazon sword is starting to get a little large (will probably have to trim it soon) and that java fern on the side I just planted this past weekend. I wanted to add possibly some floating plants in there too.

Also - does anyone have any suggestions on a heater? I have one right now but it's not adjustable and since the weather's getting colder the heater doesn't seem to be working that well.


----------



## galtgirl

I LOVE Marlin's tank...it looks great. Right now I only have one live plant. I ordered some from Aquabid but he never sent me an invoice so I guess I'm going to have to go to my local fish store and buy some. I'd love to grow some moss on my hidey hole also.
I have a ***or 25W heater that I bought on Amazon for $16. I have one in my Spec V and they keep the water a constant 80 degrees. It has an adjustable thermostat but you have to play around with it to get it at the temp you want, but once you get it set right, it seems to keep the temp very steady.
I love this little tank....wish I had the $$$ and room for more. These Bettas are addictive. I keep seeing ones that I want!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love these tanks and hope to get a V. If any of you see another great deal like the $64 from PetCo earlier this year, please PM or post here.

Thank you so much. Now back to drooling.


----------



## FirstBetta

Just about any plants you put in that tank will require trimming rather frequently because they will tend to grow out the top of the tank. 

I have a 29G and 5.5G tank. I have to trim the plants about every couple of weeks to give all my fish room to swim. The only possible exception are my anubias because they are so slow growing.


----------



## galtgirl

Petco has the SPEC III on sale for $53 until midnight and free shipping. They actually have 25% off everything online so you can get a SPEC V at a discount as well.


----------



## archerthebetta

I'm a noob here (and with fish)... forgive me if these are dumb questions. 

Anyone here know the dimensions/type of tubing used between the pump and the output nozzle? Can anyone point me in the right direction for this type of tubing? 

I ask because I just got a spec V setup and I'm still playing around with different flow setups. I've cut two holes in the tube to decrease the flow. This seems to work well (decreasing flow), however I'm actually afraid there's two little flow. I'm not really sure the pump is working properly because most of the filtered water just seems to stay in the corner pump compartment. Is this even a rational thing to be worried about? 

I'm thinking about re-doing the thing and going with elpenajr's filter mod. (see pic and see page 18 of this thread). 

Has anyone else done something similar? 

What diameter tubing would you guys suggest to start playing around? I supposed I could just order the zoo med parts listed on page 18 of this thread, but I thought maybe there're alternatives?


----------



## Gallifrey

galtgirl said:


> Petco has the SPEC III on sale for $53 until midnight and free shipping. They actually have 25% off everything online so you can get a SPEC V at a discount as well.


Wah... I wish I read this earlier, so I could've ordered a Spec III! I'm thinking about setting up an aquarium for my mother. It would've been perfect. D:


----------



## galtgirl

Gallifry...check Amazon. I bought mine there for less than $60 last month.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

For those of you in California, there's a pet store that has Fluval Spec Vs for $63.00. The only thing I remember is they don't ship and have several "ship to" locations. Maybe someone else will know and pass along the name.


----------



## Gallifrey

Mr2KiEu said:


> I just recently bought one. Here's the box just in case you can't find it. You can find it at Petsmart for $2.99.


After seeing this, I immediately went to Petco to buy a pre-filter. (They were just near closing too.) Plopped the thing onto the outflow, and it works like a charm! My little Gally can swim around a lot better now. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Put in wrong section. Here's the link to $67 store pick-up (California) Spec V and PetSmart's $71.99 online price.

please Post Pics of your bettas home here! - Page 1023


----------



## ChrisBarbas

I know you guys are a little biased, but what are the pros & cons between these two?

Fluval Spec III

Tetra Crescent 3 Gallon

Just going to be for 1 betta on my desk @ college dorm


Also was wondering if this decoration was too big for either tank (only decoration in tank/rest will be live plants)


----------



## kman

ChrisBarbas said:


> I know you guys are a little biased, but what are the pros & cons between these two?
> 
> Fluval Spec III
> 
> Tetra Crescent 3 Gallon
> 
> Just going to be for 1 betta on my desk @ college dorm
> 
> Also was wondering if this decoration was too big for either tank (only decoration in tank/rest will be live plants)


Personally, glass beats plastic every time. There's a huge point in favor of the Spec, IMO.

Secondly, the Spec's filtration is super simple. To clean, just rinse the sponge (in aquarium or treated water), and put it back. If you ever want to replace it, aquarium sponges are super cheap, just buy a big one and cut it down to size. With the Tetra, you're locked into regular filter cartridge changes that you have to buy regularly, and toss the old one. I really hate being locked into proprietary parts, but maybe that's just me... I'm sure it's convenient, if you don't mind the wastefulness and have the cash to spend. 

Lastly, the Spec's stock light is basically adequate, _just, _for low-light plants. The Tetra's light has half the output. 

Either way, I think that decoration would fit, barely, but would seriously overwhelm the tank. Why not just stick with natural rocks, plants, and drift woods?


----------



## ChrisBarbas

kman said:


> Personally, glass beats plastic every time. There's a huge point in favor of the Spec, IMO.
> 
> Secondly, the Spec's filtration is super simple. To clean, just rinse the sponge (in aquarium or treated water), and put it back. If you ever want to replace it, aquarium sponges are super cheap, just buy a big one and cut it down to size. With the Tetra, you're locked into regular filter cartridge changes that you have to buy regularly, and toss the old one. I really hate being locked into proprietary parts, but maybe that's just me... I'm sure it's convenient, if you don't mind the wastefulness and have the cash to spend.
> 
> Lastly, the Spec's stock light is basically adequate, _just, _for low-light plants. The Tetra's light has half the output.
> 
> Either way, I think that decoration would fit, barely, but would seriously overwhelm the tank. Why not just stick with natural rocks, plants, and drift woods?


Thanks

So I ended up pulling the trigger










Wish there was an option for 2 day shipping instead of 3-6 but whatever


----------



## kman

^^ If you're a Prime member at Amazon, you'd have free 2-day shipping for about a buck more. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Spec-Aquarium-2-6-Gallon-Black/dp/B009K0ZKAQ/

Regardless, enjoy your Spec!


----------



## DTailskatr

I just ordered the same Fluval setup for my boy from The Fish Place. Its a great tank but the water flow is to high even on the lowest setting. I bought a Edge pre-filter sponge to put over the nozzle and it works perfectly now


----------



## ChrisBarbas

kman said:


> ^^ If you're a Prime member at Amazon, you'd have free 2-day shipping for about a buck more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Spec-Aquarium-2-6-Gallon-Black/dp/B009K0ZKAQ/
> 
> Regardless, enjoy your Spec!


Wanted the black version, plus 20% off coupon was nice


----------



## kman

'Scuse the haze, I just rearranged stuff and cleaned the filter...


----------



## G26okie

Mine. pump is on lowest setting, and I have it aimed up and towards the glass, he has no issues with the current.


----------



## galtgirl

I love your Spec III décor Kman. Can I ask a few questions: where can I find driftwood for my tank and what is the grass growing in the right front part of the tank? I have a similar plant (mondo grass) but it is not a true aquatic and the roots rot after several months. I'm looking for something that is a true aquatic but has a grassy appearance. Thanks.


----------



## iFish22

I just picked up a fluval spec V. I had the fluval spec 2 for three weeks and it started to leak. I shoved in some decorations to the V, dechlorinated, and floated "Dumbo" (My Betta) and released him. He loved his two gallon Spec and appreciates the V even more.


----------



## isntanything

Here's my Spec V. Nothing fancy.











And here's the little guy who builds the big bubblenests


----------



## kman

galtgirl said:


> I love your Spec III décor Kman. Can I ask a few questions: where can I find driftwood for my tank and what is the grass growing in the right front part of the tank? I have a similar plant (mondo grass) but it is not a true aquatic and the roots rot after several months. I'm looking for something that is a true aquatic but has a grassy appearance. Thanks.


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with it right now.

The grass in the front right is just Dwarf Hair Grass, going a little wild and probably due for a little trim. Definitely true aquatic. Very slow spread in a low tech tank, unless you're dosing co2 and using high lights, it's easy to keep in check. People with high tech tanks sometimes use it for carpets, but it grows really slowly under low tech conditions.

I bought the driftwood (a Manzanita branch, actually) from an eBay vendor who hangs out on another forum I frequent. You can Google his eBay store called "Aquascaping Layout Material" (I don't think we're supposed to post eBay links here) to see the exact pieces he has, and rough sizes (size is really tricky with the tiny Spec tanks). I broke off parts from a much larger branch, but used them in multiple tanks. You're in Sacto, I see, so if you can get to SF's flower district sometime I'll bet you can get them pretty cheap there. (I definitely overpaid from what I could have done in LA's flower district, but I was busy and it was more convenient for me to pick it up directly from the guy than to save $15.)


----------



## Betta Nut

Fluval Spec II I picked up on clearance a while back. I like how they look, but awkward cleaning/water changes.
Sorry for awful pic, only have a laptop to take them


----------



## ChrisBarbas

Would this be too big for my fluval spec III tank?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202490&lmdn=Theme&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Just this single ornament, the rest will be live plants. 
Trying to get a natural theme but I can't boil real driftwood because I'm at college

I was thinking of placing it on its edge, maybe diagonally against the side of the tank. 

I just want something with a hiding place + can swim in and out


----------



## kman

^^ That log might fit, might be ok, check tank measurements to be sure. I just don't think its needed with the right plants. See my tank above (or a lot of the pictured tanks) and you'll see there is no real cave for true hiding. 

With the right natural plants you don't necessarily need an actual cave-like hiding place. They just want somewhere to feel kinda protected. The wide leaves of the easy-to-care-for Anubias Nana work well for this... Mine likes ducking under now and then and hanging out in the shadows. 

As for driftwood, you'd only need to boil something that hasn't been prepped for a tank already. Lots of local fish stores (any near your school?) have wood that has already been soaked and is ready to right in. Even PetCo or PetSmart will sometimes sell you decorations right out of their tanks, ready to go into yours. Sellers in the classified / for sale sections on this board can get you tank-ready real wood, too, without needing to resort to resin props. Not that there's anything wrong with that piece, as long as it fits, I just wonder if you actually need it. 

Also, if you find a good piece of natural wood locally and want to boil it, chances are good you'll make friends soon with someone either off campus, or who has smuggled in a hot plate into their dorm room, and can boil it for you. Just sayin'.


----------



## kman

Ok, and now for a little fun!

I found a neat app that does time lapse videos with my iPhone, and set things up for a "quick" 30 minute video.  Don't worry, it's only 30 seconds!

Normally I hate vertical videos, but it was appropriate to the form factor of the Fluval Spec 2 gal tank.

So without further ado, here is 30 minutes in the daily life of Smaug the Betta! (in 30 seconds!):


----------



## iFish22

kman said:


> Ok, and now for a little fun!
> 
> I found a neat app that does time lapse videos with my iPhone, and set things up for a "quick" 30 minute video.  Don't worry, it's only 30 seconds!
> 
> Normally I hate vertical videos, but it was appropriate to the form factor of the Fluval Spec 2 gal tank.
> 
> So without further ado, here is 30 minutes in the daily life of Smaug the Betta! (in 30 seconds!):


Very cool. What app did you use?


----------



## kman

iFish22 said:


> Very cool. What app did you use?


Thx! Watch the end of the video.


----------



## iFish22

kman said:


> Thx! Watch the end of the video.


Oops, now I see it.
Anyway this is my fluval spec:


----------



## WhitneyLin

I've been looking into getting A Spec V. They are such gorgeous tanks. 

Right now at Petsmart they are $74.99, with free shipping. Plus $10 off an order of $60 or more. So about $65 compared to the $80 it was a few days ago. Is that a good sale on it? Or should I hold out and see if it becomes cheaper someplace?


----------



## Otterfun

SPEC V is nice tank and so is SPEC III. I used to have betta in them, but switched to community fish : glowlight tetras, celestral galaxy danio, and boraras brigittae (red chili rasbora), they are all 1" and under color fish

SPEC III









SPEC V: need to hide my CO2 diffuser....


----------



## mart

This is my Spec III. I just got through redoing the scape on it. Also have made some mods to it. My new boy arrives tomorrow. He is a show Snow White HM.
Might add another plant maybe, but like the peacefulness of the way it is right now.
My other boy now lives in a 2.5 right next to this tank. Have blocked the side of his so he won't be able to see the new guy and go nuts. :lol:


----------



## ChrisBarbas

For the Spec V

Will the stock light + Eco-Complete be enough for Amazon Sword?

Just want some plants besides Java Fern/Anubias Nana


----------



## kman

mart said:


> This is my Spec III. I just got through redoing the scape on it. Also have made some mods to it. My new boy arrives tomorrow. He is a show Snow White HM.
> Might add another plant maybe, but like the peacefulness of the way it is right now.
> My other boy now lives in a 2.5 right next to this tank. Have blocked the side of his so he won't be able to see the new guy and go nuts. :lol:


Curious why you don't stash that Cobalt heater in the pump chamber? It fits. (barely, but it fits) Nice to have nothing in your tank to distract from the fish and aquascape.


----------



## kman

ChrisBarbas said:


> For the Spec V
> 
> Will the stock light + Eco-Complete be enough for Amazon Sword?
> 
> Just want some plants besides Java Fern/Anubias Nana


I haven't tried, although the stock light on the V doesn't have a great reputation for plants. May want to add some root tabs, at least, as eco-complete is not a complete source of ferts for plants, especially swords.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Curious why you don't stash that Cobalt heater in the pump chamber? It fits. (barely, but it fits) Nice to have nothing in your tank to distract from the fish and aquascape.


Because, I tried it, and it got real warm back there, but the temp wasnt the same in the main tank.
Since then I've changed some stuff in it, so may try it again.
Got a mod for the filter, and a skimmer for the return from here.
http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Media-Basket-FLSMR.htm

Love it, and it works so good. No more film on the water either.
May be a little pricey, but nothings too good for my fishies.


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Because, I tried it, and it got real warm back there, but the temp wasnt the same in the main tank.
> Since then I've changed some stuff in it, so may try it again.
> Got a mod for the filter, and a skimmer for the return from here.
> http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Media-Basket-FLSMR.htm
> 
> Love it, and it works so good. No more film on the water either.
> May be a little pricey, but nothings too good for my fishies.


I've seen that media basket. Pretty nice! I don't really see a need, though, as the stock system works quite nicely, for me. I like the skimmer design, and it's cheap, but since I have duckweed in my Spec that's not something my tank needs, either. If I get rid of the duckweed, or set up another one without it, though, I'll definitely grab one of those. 

My Cobalt heater is set at 79, and my thermometer reads 78, so I'm happy with mine out of the way.


----------



## iFish22

mart said:


> Because, I tried it, and it got real warm back there, but the temp wasnt the same in the main tank.
> Since then I've changed some stuff in it, so may try it again.
> Got a mod for the filter, and a skimmer for the return from here.
> http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Media-Basket-FLSMR.htm
> 
> Love it, and it works so good. No more film on the water either.
> May be a little pricey, but nothings too good for my fishies.


I can't believe thats $50. Thats insane


----------



## kman

iFish22 said:


> I can't believe thats $50. Thats insane


Not for handmade, custom acrylic work that's only going to sell in very small batches.

That said, it's more than I would spend on it. That's almost as much as I spent buying the whole tank... and frankly, there's nothing wrong with the stock filtration.

I do like the surface skimmer plate, and it's reasonably priced, too. Just don't need it since I have lots of duckweed floating on the surface.


----------



## Lights106

I'm finally a Speck lll and Chi owner!!! YAY! I so far am happy with the speck, but I've only owned it for 4 hours. The chi i've had for a week and I love the style, but not so much the filter and light. Any ideas for upgrading the filter or how to make the filter better? And the light??


----------



## mart

iFish22 said:


> I can't believe thats $50. Thats insane


And worth ever penny of it.


----------



## frankiefire

Lights106 said:


> I'm finally a Speck lll and Chi owner!!! YAY! I so far am happy with the speck, but I've only owned it for 4 hours. The chi i've had for a week and I love the style, but not so much the filter and light. Any ideas for upgrading the filter or how to make the filter better? And the light??


I added an azoo palm filter to my chi and now I have plenty of filtration. It fits fine with the stock light/filter box in place also. I added a pic to show how it fits.


----------



## mart

frankiefire said:


> I added an azoo palm filter to my chi and now I have plenty of filtration. It fits fine with the stock light/filter box in place also. I added a pic to show how it fits.


Now that I like. Didn't know they existed. Might have to get one for my Spec III. Can never have too much filtration.


----------



## frankiefire

mart said:


> Now that I like. Didn't know they existed. Might have to get one for my Spec III. Can never have too much filtration.


 I got mine for $6 from drfoster&smith.com.


----------



## mart

frankiefire said:


> I got mine for $6 from drfoster&smith.com.


Thanks, I found it there. It is way cheaper than on amazon. They want $16 for it.


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Thanks, I found it there. It is way cheaper than on amazon. They want $16 for it.


Just watch your shipping costs, it might end up a lot closer in price since Amazon is usually free.

Nice that it fits the Chi well, that's a good find!


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Just watch your shipping costs, it might end up a lot closer in price since Amazon is usually free.
> 
> Nice that it fits the Chi well, that's a good find!


Not a problem there since I joined Prime this morning when ordering another heater. But will cancel it at the end of 30 days. :lol:

Question for you. Do you have a problem with your fish hanging out on the return? Mine will get on it and let it hold him there. Can't keep him off it. Another reason I got the skimmer plate, so it won't suck so much of him.


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Not a problem there since I joined Prime this morning when ordering another heater. But will cancel it at the end of 30 days. :lol:
> 
> Question for you. Do you have a problem with your fish hanging out on the return? Mine will get on it and let it hold him there. Can't keep him off it. Another reason I got the skimmer plate, so it won't suck so much of him.


It _can_ be an issue with the Spec tanks (read this whole thread and you'll see the issue mentioned more than once), but as long as you tune your outflow down low enough, there's not much waterflow to "pin" them there. It can be a problem with bettas that have particularly flowy and fragile tails, like half moons and some deltas. 

But it also depends on the fish, and their individual preferences. Some get really lazy and like to just let the flow pin them there, where it holds them nicely with zero exertion on their part. But if it's a low enough flow, they won't have a problem getting off the intake whenever they want. If it's too high, well, intakes that are too high can be a problem in all sorts of tanks, which is why people have to resort to prefilter sponges and such to keep their critters away from the outflow.

My betta will lay against the intake occasionally, but as a crowntail, his tail is fringe-y enough that it doesn't seem to get caught, plus my flow is very low so he's not held there hard. Mine mostly prefers to chill under the plants, however, so it hasn't been an issue for me.

*Love* that Amazon Prime. Totally addictive. I _was_ just going to join for 30 days, but then when I had to give it up, at some point it just becomes worth it. Especially if you order from Amazon a lot. Plus the free video streaming, discounted next day shipping, and other goodies that Prime members get.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> It _can_ be an issue with the Spec tanks (read this whole thread and you'll see the issue mentioned more than once), but as long as you tune your outflow down low enough, there's not much waterflow to "pin" them there. It can be a problem with bettas that have particularly flowy and fragile tails, like half moons and some deltas.
> 
> But it also depends on the fish, and their individual preferences. Some get really lazy and like to just let the flow pin them there, where it holds them nicely with zero exertion on their part. But if it's a low enough flow, they won't have a problem getting off the intake whenever they want. If it's too high, well, intakes that are too high can be a problem in all sorts of tanks, which is why people have to resort to prefilter sponges and such to keep their critters away from the outflow.
> 
> My betta will lay against the intake occasionally, but as a crowntail, his tail is fringe-y enough that it doesn't seem to get caught, plus my flow is very low so he's not held there hard. Mine mostly prefers to chill under the plants, however, so it hasn't been an issue for me.
> 
> *Love* that Amazon Prime. Totally addictive. I _was_ just going to join for 30 days, but then when I had to give it up, at some point it just becomes worth it. Especially if you order from Amazon a lot. Plus the free video streaming, discounted next day shipping, and other goodies that Prime members get.


I have the pump on low, and he gets off it easily. Usually has more of his body against it. So far it hasn't bothered him. He is a HM.
And the skimmer definitely helps. And yeah he's lazy. :lol:

Yeah, figured I'd get a 1 day discount on the shipping, so it was worth joining just for that. Don't know if I'll stay with it or not. Probably not, but it's worth the trial.


----------



## sanjiandfriends

*New here*

Hey there everyone. I'm new here to this website and also to keeping Betta's. About two weeks ago I purchased my first Betta. He is a Dumbo betta and his name is Sanji. First time I have ever named a fish but my boyfriend named him and its stuck. He lives in his comfy Fluval Spec V that I brought out of guilt after I put him in a 1.5liter bowl for a week. I have put a few live plants in it and he seems to be happy. Today I got 4 ghost shrimp that seem to be making out ok. I got them only to clean the gravel for me. If anyone could take a look at him and tell me what type he is exactly. I know he is a Dumbo but I dont know his tail type. I know he is still young because one of his "arms" has grown a little since I've had him.


----------



## Lights106

Yay! I actually have two palm filters. Sadly they make a really bad vibration noise. I'll try it tomorrow though and see if they won't with my chi.


----------



## mart

Lights106 said:


> Yay! I actually have two palm filters. Sadly they make a really bad vibration noise. I'll try it tomorrow though and see if they won't with my chi.


Since it's a HOB, if there is not enough water in the tank, that will cause it to vibrate and make noise. 
Let us know how it works in your Chi.


----------



## Lights106

I had the water levels at just about every possible level and tried all sorts of other things, but I can't wait to try it later today. On my way to visit my dad's grave now. Otherwise I'd do it now. I'm hopping it was the tanks. They all had a weird lip to the top.  if it doesn't I'll for sure ask for more help. I am sad, my rescue from my lll has died. I knew it would be a possibility since his tail was near gone and last night his back end of his body was almost translucent. Glad he got out of the cup though.


----------



## mart

*Fluval Spec III on sale*

Anyone looking to add to their Spec III collection, Petco has it on sale today for what I paid at Christmas $56.39, plus free shipping. Will most likely be getting another today.


----------



## NozzALa

I've been trying to get mine baffled just right, lately. I got a Crowntail recently, and he still looks good, but the webbing between his fins has kind of 'billowed out', which I figured was because of the filter flow. I think I've got it down, I've been jamming different sized bits of sponge in the outflow nozzle, I don't want it too weak or too strong. I think I finally got it just right. Wish there had been an easier way, though, haha.


----------



## mart

Do you have the pump on low?
Does he hang out at the return grate?


----------



## NozzALa

It's on the lowest setting, yeah. I figured it might be too strong still though when I noticed the billowing. He does hang out at the grate sometimes, yes. Im going to see if things get better now that I've baffled it slightly, but I may have to tamper with the grate too at some point.


----------



## mart

Mine is not baffled at all, it is pointed up and to the side. Make sure you keep the tank full also about 3/4 to an inch from the top, that slows the push down some.
If you look back on the thread, I posted about a skimmer that covers the grate. My HM gets up there all the time, but because of the skimmer cover and the fact that I changed out the media block, it isn't bothering him at all.


----------



## NozzALa

I'll definitely look into that skimmer, thanks.


----------



## kman

NozzALa said:


> I've been trying to get mine baffled just right, lately. I got a Crowntail recently, and he still looks good, but the webbing between his fins has kind of 'billowed out', which I figured was because of the filter flow. I think I've got it down, I've been jamming different sized bits of sponge in the outflow nozzle, I don't want it too weak or too strong. I think I finally got it just right. Wish there had been an easier way, though, haha.


There IS an easier way, just buy an adjustable valve (I can dig up a link if needed, can't recall if it's posted in this thread or not), but a tiny bit of sponge is free and super reliable.


----------



## NozzALa

kman said:


> There IS an easier way, just buy an adjustable valve (I can dig up a link if needed, can't recall if it's posted in this thread or not), but a tiny bit of sponge is free and super reliable.


Huh, I didn't know about a valve, I'll have to look that up as well.


----------



## Aconyte

So I'm finally rebooting my fluval spec v after losing my betta in December. The plants are looking a little sad and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for low light plants with presence that don't require CO2


----------



## mart

Aconyte said:


> So I'm finally rebooting my fluval spec v after losing my betta in December. The plants are looking a little sad and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for low light plants with presence that don't require CO2


I've got some Wendelov Java Fern in mine right now. Can't remember what the broad leaf one is though.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> There IS an easier way, just buy an adjustable valve (I can dig up a link if needed, can't recall if it's posted in this thread or not), but a tiny bit of sponge is free and super reliable.


I looked into that valve a while back.

Tried the sponge when I got the tank, it got gunked up real fast, so took it out.


----------



## FirstBetta

Java Fern, Amazon swords, Water Wisteria, Crypts, Valensiria (Sorry for the spelling) are all low light plants, fast growing.

They will help keep you water quality good, too!


----------



## kman

FirstBetta said:


> Java Fern, Amazon swords, Water Wisteria, Crypts, Valensiria (Sorry for the spelling) are all low light plants, fast growing.
> 
> They will help keep you water quality good, too!


Add Anubias to that list. Not fast growing, but very pretty and does great in low light. Java moss also. 

Note that with both Anubias and Java Fern, their roots draw nutrients from the water column, not the ground, so tie them to a rock or driftwood with some fishing line, or they'll eventually die. Don't bury the roots.


----------



## Aconyte

Thanks for all the great suggestions  hopefully I'll have a nicer looking tank soon. Apparently a CO2 kit for this size tank is pretty cheap, should I get one?


----------



## frankiefire

I personally don't think co2 is worth it unless you're upgrading the lighting. These lights are no where near high light.


----------



## kman

Aconyte said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions  hopefully I'll have a nicer looking tank soon. Apparently a CO2 kit for this size tank is pretty cheap, should I get one?


I personally steer clear of co2. Safer for the fish. Too much potential for things to go wrong with co2. Plenty of low tech plant options that can look great, they just grow slower. 

And yes, with co2, you need a light upgrade to match. co2 and lighting must balance, else you risk hurting your plants, hurting your critters, and/or serious algae explosion.


----------



## Aconyte

frankiefire said:


> I personally don't think co2 is worth it unless you're upgrading the lighting. These lights are no where near high light.


Good call  I was thinking of possibly upgrading to a marineland double bright 18-24" light, but that is way out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## mart

I wouldn't get a Co2. You don't need it with the lower light plants. Mine are doing just fine. I leave the light on about 8 hours a day, and they are thriving.


----------



## FirstBetta

kman and mart have hit the nail on the head. The CO2 will introduce another variable into your tank that you don't need. I had been considering whether CO2 would be a useful addition to my tank. After reading the posts by coralbandit and others as they integrate the CO2 into their tanks I have decided that I don't need that complication. Apparently if the CO2 gas is not at the right concentration all sorts of bad things are possible. I have enough problem keeping track of the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels in my tanks.


----------



## Lights106

If you could provide info about the adjustable valve. I am needing one for my guy.


----------



## mart

Lights106 said:


> If you could provide info about the adjustable valve. I am needing one for my guy.


Here is a picture, and a link, although you can find it other places like Amazon.
http://www.marinedepot.com/Two_Litt...ll-Two_Little_Fishies-TL9131-FIFTVLBV-vi.html

Here's the link for Amazon. I believe the 1/2 inch is what you need.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Little-Fishies-Valve-Tubing/dp/B001PQSL54


----------



## kman

^^ Bingo. That's the name I recall, Two Little Fishies. I assume mart has the size correct. Thanks for digging up the link!


----------



## mart

kman said:


> ^^ Bingo. That's the name I recall, Two Little Fishies. I assume mart has the size correct. Thanks for digging up the link!


I hope so too, cuz I went ahead and ordered one.
One of the reviewers said he uses it on his fluvel 2.6, so I figured that was the right size. 
Had to look around Amazon to find the best price though.
Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Lights106

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## mart

Lights106 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!


Your very welcome.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> It _can_ be an issue with the Spec tanks (read this whole thread and you'll see the issue mentioned more than once), but as long as you tune your outflow down low enough, there's not much waterflow to "pin" them there. It can be a problem with bettas that have particularly flowy and fragile tails, like half moons and some deltas.
> 
> But it also depends on the fish, and their individual preferences. Some get really lazy and like to just let the flow pin them there, where it holds them nicely with zero exertion on their part. But if it's a low enough flow, they won't have a problem getting off the intake whenever they want. If it's too high, well, intakes that are too high can be a problem in all sorts of tanks, which is why people have to resort to prefilter sponges and such to keep their critters away from the outflow.
> 
> My betta will lay against the intake occasionally, but as a crowntail, his tail is fringe-y enough that it doesn't seem to get caught, plus my flow is very low so he's not held there hard. Mine mostly prefers to chill under the plants, however, so it hasn't been an issue for me.
> 
> *Love* that Amazon Prime. Totally addictive. I _was_ just going to join for 30 days, but then when I had to give it up, at some point it just becomes worth it. Especially if you order from Amazon a lot. Plus the free video streaming, discounted next day shipping, and other goodies that Prime members get.


Well all else failed, so I just cut off a piece of a silk plant and stuck the end through the grate. That ought to keep his little butt off it.


----------



## Sally M

I have 4 Fluvals, I love them. I've been working on the current flow from the pump and I've taken the venturi nozzle off of them so it is not as strong. But it was still quite strong in my little boy Lapis' tank. So I pulled the elbow back through the hole just as a quick fix. Today I couldn't find Lapis. You'd think it would be hard to lose a fish in a 2.6g tank! Finally I found him in the pump section. :shock: He must have swum through the hole! These are silly little fishes, aren't they?! He has a small little body but I wouldn't have thought he could fit! And I had such trouble getting him to swim back thru it!;-)


----------



## Aconyte

I picked up an outflow sponge and zip tied it around the spout after removing the nozzle. My veil tail was very happy with the outcome, as is the half moon who currently resides there.


----------



## mart

Sally M said:


> I have 4 Fluvals, I love them. I've been working on the current flow from the pump and I've taken the venturi nozzle off of them so it is not as strong. But it was still quite strong in my little boy Lapis' tank. So I pulled the elbow back through the hole just as a quick fix. Today I couldn't find Lapis. You'd think it would be hard to lose a fish in a 2.6g tank! Finally I found him in the pump section. :shock: He must have swum through the hole! These are silly little fishes, aren't they?! He has a small little body but I wouldn't have thought he could fit! And I had such trouble getting him to swim back thru it!;-)


My three little fishies valve is suppose to arrive in the mail today. I'll post back on its success or failure.


----------



## Sally M

I have some little fishies ball valves on order too and the parts to make the upright tube mod posted on this thread. For some reason, I just like having water movement. I think it keeps the tank cleaner maybe, or at least I like to think so!


----------



## mart

Sally M said:


> I have some little fishies ball valves on order too and the parts to make the upright tube mod posted on this thread. For some reason, I just like having water movement. I think it keeps the tank cleaner maybe, or at least I like to think so!


What other parts?


----------



## mart

Aconyte said:


> I picked up an outflow sponge and zip tied it around the spout after removing the nozzle. My veil tail was very happy with the outcome, as is the half moon who currently resides there.


I just picked up the Fluval Edge pre filter sponge and slid it over the entire output, and it's staying there. It fits great!


----------



## Sally M

Page 18 or 19 of this thread has a modification to the outflow. There is an elbow at the top, a vertical spraybar and a suction cup on the bottom. So the water flow is distributed vertically in the tank.


----------



## mart

Sally M said:


> Page 18 or 19 of this thread has a modification to the outflow. There is an elbow at the top, a vertical spraybar and a suction cup on the bottom. So the water flow is distributed vertically in the tank.


Yeah, bought the stuff. Tried it twice, didn't like it at all.

Oh, and BTW, my tank is clearer now then it was before I put the sponge on the return. Think it's a winner.


----------



## givemethatfish

I know this thread says for Spec owners - but I wanted to add that the 4G Fluval View is very nice too for a betta tank. I used a filter sponge to baffle the intake, and it doesn't bother my veil tail at all.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I have a 2 gallon fluval spec tank with 2 ADF and they seem to be thriving it in so far


----------



## kman

LaLaLeyla said:


> I have a 2 gallon fluval spec tank with 2 ADF and they seem to be thriving it in so far


Generally you need 3 gallons per ADF. Not a particularly good tank for two ADFs, even one is pushing it.

See: Guide to proper ADF care


----------



## Aconyte

givemethatfish said:


> I know this thread says for Spec owners - but I wanted to add that the 4G Fluval View is very nice too for a betta tank. I used a filter sponge to baffle the intake, and it doesn't bother my veil tail at all.


Fluval makes a bunch of nice looking tanks. I recently picked up a 5 gallon Chi for a rescue that had been living in a one liter vase with a plastic plant. The low flow of the Chi is wonderful, but I do have to keep a pitcher of treated water to keep it topped up for the th filter to run properly.


----------



## phire9999

After reading this evil thread on Fluval Spec fish tanks, I found myself a coupon for $15.00 off a $50.00 purchase from Petsmart (for online purchases but the store honored the discount after I spoke with the manager) and got a Spec V for $59.99 (on sale price 74.99 + $15.00 off coupon). 

The tank is sitting in my house, can someone please direct me to a good thread on how to get things going? I am a complete noob when it comes to taking care of a Betta. In fact, I do not even have one on hand. Evil Betta thread!!!


----------



## phire9999

mart said:


> Yeah, bought the stuff. Tried it twice, didn't like it at all.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my tank is clearer now then it was before I put the sponge on the return. Think it's a winner.


Why didn't you like the elbow and spray bar setup?


----------



## dcbryan

*Where do I get replacement tubes for spec2?*

While cutting a hole in the outflow tube, I cut a HUGE hole in tube cutting flow 90%. Lesson learned: don't use wife's super sharp cutting knives. Thanks!


----------



## FirstBetta

I'm not familiar with the tubing you're talking about but I imagine HD, Lowes, Or hard Hardware, Menards, AC hardware or any other " home improvement" store would be the first places to look. You might try a hobby store (Hobby Lobby) comes to mind.

Good Luck!


----------



## givemethatfish

If you have a good local fish store, they might have a bunch of replacement parts they would sell/give you. My local one has a huge box of spare parts. I've gotten filter intake strainers, tubing, gaskets, lots of things. They'll give them to me free if I'm buying something else.


----------



## NozzALa

I think I'm going to have to do that mesh thing with the filter grating that I saw earlier on in this thread. I've dosed my tank with Seachem Prime and I've been using Betafix for a few days now, and now that the water is taken care of, the only other thing that could be tearing his fins is when he leans against the grating, which I've seen him do every now and then. I'm going to go out and get some mesh and zipties as soon as possible and get that set up. Damn fins are looking terrible. He's a Crowntail, and his bottom and ventral fins look fine, it's the upper fins that are looking torn and frayed, so it's probably that frigging grating.


----------



## mart

NozzALa said:


> I think I'm going to have to do that mesh thing with the filter grating that I saw earlier on in this thread. I've dosed my tank with Seachem Prime and I've been using Betafix for a few days now, and now that the water is taken care of, the only other thing that could be tearing his fins is when he leans against the grating, which I've seen him do every now and then. I'm going to go out and get some mesh and zipties as soon as possible and get that set up. Damn fins are looking terrible. He's a Crowntail, and his bottom and ventral fins look fine, it's the upper fins that are looking torn and frayed, so it's probably that frigging grating.


All of mine did the same thing, and tore their fins. I just stuck a piece of silk plant in there so they can't get to it, and Wa La!

Just leave the stem long on a bushy section of the plant you cut, and stick it through the grate and bend it so it goes behind the sponge and stays put.


----------



## NozzALa

mart said:


> All of mine did the same thing, and tore their fins. I just stuck a piece of silk plant in there so they can't get to it, and Wa La!
> 
> Just leave the stem long on a bushy section of the plant you cut, and stick it through the grate and bend it so it goes behind the sponge and stays put.


Haha, that probably would have worked as well, but I just went out and got zip ties and put it together a few minutes ago. The mesh and ties are white, so it's not as sleek as the other guys, but I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## mart

NozzALa said:


> Haha, that probably would have worked as well, but I just went out and got zip ties and put it together a few minutes ago. The mesh and ties are white, so it's not as sleek as the other guys, but I think it looks pretty good.


Whatever it takes. These Betta's just love that grate, and if you don't do something, they will just shred their tail. One of my boys is still growing his back it's been a couple months now. I mean he shredded it!


----------



## givemethatfish

NozzALa - please tell me your tag is from Stephen King.


----------



## NozzALa

I wish I would have modified it when I first got it, his fins are wrecked, but hopefully they heal up now that I've blocked the grate.

And yes, it's Stephen King. I love The Dark Tower.


----------



## mart

mart said:


> Whatever it takes. These Betta's just love that grate, and if you don't do something, they will just shred their tail. One of my boys is still growing his back it's been a couple months now. I mean he shredded it!


Yeah, well who knew these guys now have an infatuation with return grates. :-D

At least you have it taken care of now, so it won't happen again.
On my other tank, I put a Fluval Edge pre-filter over the return tube. The same fish got put into that tank, and he even wanted to lay against that one. I said, "I don't think so."

It will take a while for his fins to grow back, just keep an eye out for infections while it's going on. But you should start to see clear new growth soon.


----------



## NozzALa

I also just put a pre filter sponge over the output nozzle and zip tied it on after cutting it to a shorter size. The flow is a lot slower, but I can still see movement so the filter is still doing its job. Then I got Melaflix and I'm starting that. Now that everything is modded I hope to see fin growth in a couple of weeks with the Melafix.


----------



## mart

NozzALa said:


> I also just put a pre filter sponge over the output nozzle and zip tied it on after cutting it to a shorter size. The flow is a lot slower, but I can still see movement so the filter is still doing its job. Then I got Melaflix and I'm starting that. Now that everything is modded I hope to see fin growth in a couple of weeks with the Melafix.


I tried a pre-filter on the return, but didn't think it was pushing any junk into the intake, so took it off.
I just turn the return horizontal, up, and toward the glass. Now that my one boy is getting older and his body is a little bigger, it doesn't bother him anymore.


----------



## rylovesriska

Dis anyone have luck splitting the Fluval Spec? I wanted to know because I was thinking about getting it and was just wondering?


----------



## mart

I'm about done with my Fluval Spec III. Thinking of taking out the divider where the filter media goes, and just putting in a HOB filter on it. Would also give more room in the tank. Just don't like the return setup, or the filtering.
It's either that or get another Pico tank. 
Unless someone wants to buy this one like it is.


----------



## Otterfun

You can put a Tom's mini internal filter 0-5 gal in the pump slot, should still have water pass through the 3 stage filter block and then use the outflow hole for its outflow spray bar to reach into the tank. Very small disturbances. About 48gph which is not bad for a SPEC III or SPEC V


----------



## mart

Otterfun said:


> You can put a Tom's mini internal filter 0-5 gal in the pump slot, should still have water pass through the 3 stage filter block and then use the outflow hole for its outflow spray bar to reach into the tank. Very small disturbances. About 48gph which is not bad for a SPEC III or SPEC V


Don't think that will work, since I have blocked off the bottom intake because of my new media holder.


----------



## Bugsieb63

*Sorry, SPEC series is an unqualified NO for Bettas*

While it does have a sleek look, for a Betta the filter setup just doesn't do the job without a lot of modification. I am glad I found this thread, as I couldn't figure out why my veiltail's dorsal fin was becoming tattered. After reading I can safely assume that it is getting torn in the filter intake grate. He hangs out against that grate all the time at night. I will now be making that modification too. I already resorted to the prefilter sponge on the venturi output to reduce the much too forceful flow, even with the pump set to the lowest setting.

For a lesser price the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube style kit is in my opinion a better buy. Much less expensive, comes with a similar light and lid as the Spec. Add a $10 sponge filter and you have an ideal setting for a Betta. and it has more living room for the same size tank since 1/4 of the volume isn't taken up with the stupid filter setup. 

I will keep my Spec III up and going, since I already have a lot of time invested in the setup and cycling, but any new tanks won't be Fluval Specs.

Attached photos of the Spec III and it's counterpart the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube.


----------



## griffinhot

I'm new and after many years w/o an aquarium, my Spec V should arrive next week. This thread is great, answers and raises questions for me. I plan to make
this a Betta tank, with live plants, and, perhaps, a school of 6 Neon Tetra. (I've read the conflicting opinions on keeping them together and the V may be too small for that many). So many new ideas and much improved equip't since I had a tank.
I have purchased Eco-Complete for the substrate and a 25w CobaltAquatic Neo-Term heater I intend to stuff in the filter box. I have ordered 10 plants online. (Probably too many but I could not decide among 3 or 4). I ordered a test kit and want to get the tank balanced before adding fish.

Q: I do not have a good sense of what chemicals for balance or for fertilizer to use. Don't want to add any if not needed but would like to get everything going soon and want the plants off to a good start. Some brands say add every day. That seems like a lot of chemical. I would like to keep this simple in keeping with the simple, clean lines of the V. Any suggestions? All will be appreciated.


----------



## frankiefire

I try to stay away from chemicals, but seachem flourish is a good fertilizer I use. I dose it once a week in all of my tanks.


----------



## Otterfun

griffinhot said:


> I'm new and after many years w/o an aquarium, my Spec V should arrive next week. This thread is great, answers and raises questions for me. I plan to make
> this a Betta tank, with live plants, and, perhaps, a school of 6 Neon Tetra. (I've read the conflicting opinions on keeping them together and the V may be too small for that many). So many new ideas and much improved equip't since I had a tank.
> I have purchased Eco-Complete for the substrate and a 25w CobaltAquatic Neo-Term heater I intend to stuff in the filter box. I have ordered 10 plants online. (Probably too many but I could not decide among 3 or 4). I ordered a test kit and want to get the tank balanced before adding fish.
> 
> Q: I do not have a good sense of what chemicals for balance or for fertilizer to use. Don't want to add any if not needed but would like to get everything going soon and want the plants off to a good start. Some brands say add every day. That seems like a lot of chemical. I would like to keep this simple in keeping with the simple, clean lines of the V. Any suggestions? All will be appreciated.


Eco-Complete is usually pretty good for the initial stage, but you will need to cycle the tank as it is high in ammonia. I'd check for CO2 level in the tank because even if you have good light, substrate, and maybe ferts, it there is low CO2 your plants cannot take advantage of the environment.

I used to have 40-80 Nitrate in my cycled tank with 50% WC & vacuuming in my SPEC V every week, 1 betta female. Was wreacking my brains as to what happened.

then decided to check the CO2, it was low 4ppm. I could not put Excel in there as it melts my anacharis. So I decided to have CO2 injection to bring it up to 15-20ppm, the nitrates went down to 0-20 and the plants flourished. So now I go with CO2 in my planted tank. and enjoying my planted tank.


----------



## kman

griffinhot said:


> I'm new and after many years w/o an aquarium, my Spec V should arrive next week. This thread is great, answers and raises questions for me. I plan to make
> this a Betta tank, with live plants, and, perhaps, a school of 6 Neon Tetra. (I've read the conflicting opinions on keeping them together and the V may be too small for that many). So many new ideas and much improved equip't since I had a tank.
> I have purchased Eco-Complete for the substrate and a 25w CobaltAquatic Neo-Term heater I intend to stuff in the filter box. I have ordered 10 plants online. (Probably too many but I could not decide among 3 or 4). I ordered a test kit and want to get the tank balanced before adding fish.
> 
> Q: I do not have a good sense of what chemicals for balance or for fertilizer to use. Don't want to add any if not needed but would like to get everything going soon and want the plants off to a good start. Some brands say add every day. That seems like a lot of chemical. I would like to keep this simple in keeping with the simple, clean lines of the V. Any suggestions? All will be appreciated.


A lot of the answers are going to vary depending on exactly what plants you chose, but without knowing that, here's my initial suggestions.

I'd stay away from co2, at least to start. See how your plants do without it, first. Your plants will grow more slowly, but as long as you are careful with your plant selection, they'll be fine. No one ever killed their fish from NOT having co2 in their tank.

Ferts: Eco Complete is a nice source of iron, but that's about it. It's otherwise inert. BUT this is not a problem, again, depending on what plants you choose. (It is NOT "high in ammonia" in the slightest, btw, that's just plain wrong.) Simple low light plants like Java Fern and Anubias benefit from ferts, but they don't need it to do just fine. If you want to start simple, SeaChem's Flourish and Flourish Excel are good place to start. (some plants like Anacharis are sensitive to Excel but most benefit from it) You could also add some root tabs if your plants don't seem to be doing well, especially with swords and stem plants that are root feeders.

Some may hassle you about that many fish, but it seems fine to me. You're only slightly over the normal recommendation, and I think the Spec V's filtration is definitely up to the task of managing that load.

If it's not too late, I'd personally go with the Cobalt 50w heater for a 5 gallon tank. That's what the manufacturer's recommendation is, as well, although they seem to be fairly conservative. It might be adequate if the tank is in a stable temperature-maintained room, but it'll be pushing the capabilities a bit. Considering the 50w version is usually only a few bucks more, I think it's worth it.

Otherwise, sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## NozzALa

Bugsieb63 said:


> While it does have a sleek look, for a Betta the filter setup just doesn't do the job without a lot of modification. I am glad I found this thread, as I couldn't figure out why my veiltail's dorsal fin was becoming tattered. After reading I can safely assume that it is getting torn in the filter intake grate. He hangs out against that grate all the time at night. I will now be making that modification too. I already resorted to the prefilter sponge on the venturi output to reduce the much too forceful flow, even with the pump set to the lowest setting.
> 
> For a lesser price the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube style kit is in my opinion a better buy. Much less expensive, comes with a similar light and lid as the Spec. Add a $10 sponge filter and you have an ideal setting for a Betta. and it has more living room for the same size tank since 1/4 of the volume isn't taken up with the stupid filter setup.
> 
> I will keep my Spec III up and going, since I already have a lot of time invested in the setup and cycling, but any new tanks won't be Fluval Specs.
> 
> Attached photos of the Spec III and it's counterpart the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube.


I like the look of the Top Fin as well, but I should point out that the actual volume of the Spec III is over three gallons, the filter and pump compartments aren't included in the 2.6 gallons that it's listed as. The area that isn't partitioned is actually 2.6 gallons, so both tanks have the same amount of swimming space.


----------



## kman

Bugsieb63 said:


> While it does have a sleek look, for a Betta the filter setup just doesn't do the job without a lot of modification. I am glad I found this thread, as I couldn't figure out why my veiltail's dorsal fin was becoming tattered. After reading I can safely assume that it is getting torn in the filter intake grate. He hangs out against that grate all the time at night. I will now be making that modification too. I already resorted to the prefilter sponge on the venturi output to reduce the much too forceful flow, even with the pump set to the lowest setting.
> 
> For a lesser price the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube style kit is in my opinion a better buy. Much less expensive, comes with a similar light and lid as the Spec. Add a $10 sponge filter and you have an ideal setting for a Betta. and it has more living room for the same size tank since 1/4 of the volume isn't taken up with the stupid filter setup.
> 
> I will keep my Spec III up and going, since I already have a lot of time invested in the setup and cycling, but any new tanks won't be Fluval Specs.
> 
> Attached photos of the Spec III and it's counterpart the Topfin 2.6 gallon cube.


"A lot" of modification is a bit of an exaggeration. "Some minor" modification would be a better way to put it.

The Spec works great for Bettas, as witnessed by this entire thread. Some bettas do great with NO modification, some do need some minor modification. That's pretty much normal for any tank. It doesn't make the Spec bad in any way.

Personally, I was interested in the Top Fin tank, a little, but I can't stand the plastic corner protectors. I just think they're ugly as sin. But, different strokes, and all that.

For me, if I wanted small cube-like tank and didn't want a Spec, I'd go all out and just get a rimless cube with a proper (small) canister filter. TruAqua has great prices on low iron glass cubes, either 2.11 or 4.12 gallons that are reasonably priced and would look gorgeous.










But for me, the Spec series literally has everything I could want in a tank, so I don't.


----------



## NozzALa

Yeah, I finally got my tank right, and the only things I did were turn the output nozzle vertically, it pushes him around less, and I zip tied a rectangle of white craft mesh against the intake grill. It doesn't take a bunch of huge modifications.


----------



## NozzALa

Here are the final mods on my Spec III, wanted to keep dust particles out of the water so I put craft mesh over the openings, over the intake grill, and turned the nozzle vertically. Also have been dealing with fin rot, I've been dosing Melafix and switched to Seachem Prime since the only cause could be my water source, since I keep this tank top notch, heated, clean, and feed him a high quality food. His top fin used to be mostly milky white, but I can see its mostly back to the blue color. It's looking hopeful, at least.

http://i.imgur.com/r8i0Yal.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/fg4cug0.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Q1avTKI.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/mYciutD.jpg


----------



## LurkerMom

Hi, I have a question,

I have a Spec V since a while and though I love it (after modding the filter and what not) there's a -lot- of evaporation which lower the water very fast (I have to add water every day or so)

It's not soo bad since I bought my 5g bucket (to temper water in it for all the tanks) but I was wondering if there was a way to avoid that 

is there other lid options?


----------



## NozzALa

I know putting something over the hole makes it evaporate a little less. I put mesh over mine and I don't have to top up nearly as much.


----------



## LurkerMom

yea, though about using mesh, problem is its a planted tank and since the light isn't the best...
I could check if I can make a clear pastic cover though... need to get access to my friend garage, he has everything to work that heh


----------



## NozzALa

Oh yeah, if you have live then clear would be the way to go. I use silk so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## LurkerMom

Alright... I might actually do a custom lid for mine using Plexiglas and autocad...

anything else I should try to make?


----------



## mart

LurkerMom said:


> Alright... I might actually do a custom lid for mine using Plexiglas and autocad...
> 
> anything else I should try to make?


You could just get the measurements, or bring the lid with you to a local glass shop. They can laser cut you a new lid. I'm planning on doing it for my 2.5 bowfront. 
And yes, the Fluval water evaporates terribly.

And a Fluval Edge pre-filter over the return will slow it down just fine.


----------



## LurkerMom

oh yea I fixed the filter as soon as I got it, i'm not too worried about that
but it is a planted tank, with shrimps... so losing a lot of water just makes it a pain in the butt, I don't want to buy a heater for a bucket -_- but I might have too until I sort the temperature issue -_-;


----------



## kman

mart said:


> You could just get the measurements, or bring the lid with you to a local glass shop. They can laser cut you a new lid. I'm planning on doing it for my 2.5 bowfront.
> And yes, the Fluval water evaporates terribly.
> 
> And a Fluval Edge pre-filter over the return will slow it down just fine.


Any heated tank without a solid cover is going to have evaporation. That's just part of the deal. Nothing specifically to do with the Fluval tanks. We folks with rimless tanks have to deal with evaporation as well. Again, it just becomes part of your routine. Mid-week top-off, and normal weekly water changes. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Any heated tank without a solid cover is going to have evaporation. That's just part of the deal. Nothing specifically to do with the Fluval tanks. We folks with rimless tanks have to deal with evaporation as well. Again, it just becomes part of your routine. Mid-week top-off, and normal weekly water changes. Pretty straightforward.


Yeah I realize that. I have a 5 gal. rimless, with a glass lid, and it's like a swamp everyday. But, it doesn't evaporate like the Fluval does. Just a whole lot of condensation on it.
If not for the hole in the Fluval lid, there wouldn't be so much evaporation.


----------



## Bugsieb63

Well, I guess "minor modifications" is open to interpretation. What you consider minor, I consider to have to be a complete engineering redesign of the intake, output, and in your case the lid. Yes the modification (if you go with the prefilter sponge and not the output modification to the spraybar as some have) is relatively inexpensive, too bad my fish had to suffer before I found out the intake port would rip his fins. 

The TopFin cube doesn't require any modification, as the barebones tank has a lid that covers the entire top, so no jumping out. Pop in a $10 sponge filter and hook it up to a $5 airpump, with less than $1 worth of airline and cost wise you are almost $20 ahead of the game. (For the kids on this site, of which there is many, that is a whole bunch of money - enough for substrate and some nice live plants) and your filteration is all set up without modification. Additionally the light on the Topfin has a hinge so you can tilt it back to get it out of the way instead of having to unscrew the light, making waterchanges with substrate vacuuming, or any manipulation in the tank much more convienent.

Yes the SPEC series is sleek and has an advant guarde look, it was the look of the SPEC that attracted me to the setup in the firstplace. However, I find the reinforced corner seams on the SPEC III to be just as unsightly as the top corner guards of the TopFin. I'm just disappointed that the product designers didn't put a little more thought into what customers are likely to put in a small tank - a Betta has to be the number 1 inhabitant of these small tanks. 

Different strokes for different folks, that's why Baskin Robbins makes 31 flavors.


----------



## Lights106

Can any one answer a Chi question? I have a thread, but nobody has answered.


----------



## griffinhot

I have read in this thread, as best as I can remember, that Spec V owners have covered the intake slots to the filter with "black plastic mesh." I have checked with local Walmart and hardware stores and cannot find it in my town. Any suggestions where this plastic mesh could be found, online or elsewhere, would be appreciated.

The substrate and plants arrived so I set up my new Spec V on Friday, took reading and awaiting some cycling to take place. The Prime I ordered should arrive by Wednesday so if I get too anxious I may use it to accelerate the process.

I ordered a Cobalt Neo Therm from Amazon as it had great reviews, it was adjustable, and I thought I could stuff it in the filter. When I got it I recognized it would not work and I needed a submersible so it is going back. To get by, I got a Tetra 50W submersible and stuffed it in the filter but it does not get temp above 76. I think there are one or two adjustable, submersible heater but I am concerned they may be too long to fit in the filter. Any suggestions for a reliable, submersible 50W, adjustable or not, that will fit in the filter?
could stuff it in the filter


----------



## Sally M

griffinhot - almost all the heaters are totally submersible. I have a couple neotherms and they are great. The line indicates the minimum that needs to be submerged, not the maximum. You can put it all the way in. It just has to be at least up to the line s it doesn't overheat. Does that make sense? Not sure if I explained it sufficiently...


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

I love, love, love this forum and especially this thread.
I too have a Fluval Spec III for my one and only 'Aquatic Pet' Betta fish, 'SiAm Feelin' Betta'.
This 2.6 gallon aquarium with it's ingenious built in 3 stage filtration system and 7500°K high luminosity LEDs (31 White LEDs) is absolutely perfect at a minimum
(size wise) for these beautiful and smart water pets with loads of personality.
I have added an electronic heater into the sump area (the pump and water return compartment) which keeps the tank at 80 degrees.
I really like the way the planted 'Specs' look in the pictures in this thread.
I have been thinking of going from the current bare bottom tank that I now have and adding live plants and an appropriate substrate.
So can someone please give me a step by step and how to go from bare bottom to planted and which plants will grow best and which substrate products will work best within the 'Spec' environment.
I do not want to get involved with CO2 injection and will the plant supplements affect the water quality parameters of Si's home. His health and happiness is my priority and comes first.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## knottymare

I'm totally loving my Spec V. I have it heavily planted with one male betta (Skye), a small herd of Ghost Shrimp and some Malsian Trumpet Snails. Mine gets some ambient light from the windows around it and it provides my orchids with some humidity from the water evaporation. It's hard to get a decent picture of it because it is in the area behind my kitchen sink and the faucet gets in the way. Makes doing dishes a lot more entertaining!


----------



## knottymare

Lights106 said:


> Can any one answer a Chi question? I have a thread, but nobody has answered.


Wish I could help. I've thought of trying the Chi but so far, haven't.


----------



## kman

griffinhot said:


> I have read in this thread, as best as I can remember, that Spec V owners have covered the intake slots to the filter with "black plastic mesh." I have checked with local Walmart and hardware stores and cannot find it in my town. Any suggestions where this plastic mesh could be found, online or elsewhere, would be appreciated.
> 
> The substrate and plants arrived so I set up my new Spec V on Friday, took reading and awaiting some cycling to take place. The Prime I ordered should arrive by Wednesday so if I get too anxious I may use it to accelerate the process.
> 
> I ordered a Cobalt Neo Therm from Amazon as it had great reviews, it was adjustable, and I thought I could stuff it in the filter. When I got it I recognized it would not work and I needed a submersible so it is going back. To get by, I got a Tetra 50W submersible and stuffed it in the filter but it does not get temp above 76. I think there are one or two adjustable, submersible heater but I am concerned they may be too long to fit in the filter. Any suggestions for a reliable, submersible 50W, adjustable or not, that will fit in the filter?
> could stuff it in the filter


The Cobaly NeoTherm will definitely work in the Spec. I have one in mine, and many others do as well. The very top sticks out of the water, but that's ok, it's well above the minimum water line. Just cram it in at an angle.

Here's a shot of my 25w in my little Spec 2 (25w and 50w are the same size per Cobalt):










The plastic mesh you're looking for is often called "craft mesh" or "plastic canvas". You can find it in hobby stores and sewing shops (quilters use it a lot, too, I think). Walmart probably has it, too, in their sewing section.
Amazon has tons, too, but I'd probably pick it up locally.


----------



## kman

STEVEN TURITZ said:


> I love, love, love this forum and especially this thread.
> I too have a Fluval Spec III for my one and only 'Aquatic Pet' Betta fish, 'SiAm Feelin' Betta'.
> This 2.6 gallon aquarium with it's ingenious built in 3 stage filtration system and 7500°K high luminosity LEDs (31 White LEDs) is absolutely perfect at a minimum
> (size wise) for these beautiful and smart water pets with loads of personality.
> I have added an electronic heater into the sump area (the pump and water return compartment) which keeps the tank at 80 degrees.
> I really like the way the planted 'Specs' look in the pictures in this thread.
> I have been thinking of going from the current bare bottom tank that I now have and adding live plants and an appropriate substrate.
> So can someone please give me a step by step and how to go from bare bottom to planted and which plants will grow best and which substrate products will work best within the 'Spec' environment.
> I do not want to get involved with CO2 injection and will the plant supplements affect the water quality parameters of Si's home. His health and happiness is my priority and comes first.
> Thanks
> Steve


Read up in the Planted Betta Tanks section, there's a sticky at the top that should get you going.


----------



## griffinhot

Sally M, Thanks for the heads up on the Cobalt Neo-Therm heater. I pulled it out again and took a look at the instruction. Nowhere does it say it is submersible (maybe I was just supposed to know that). However, it does not caution against submersing it and a drawing shows it under the water line. Anyway, I followed the instructions, stuffed it in the power side of the filter box and plugged it in. It was already set for 78 so I left it there and I will see how it works.

This is a great thread. Glad I mentioned the heater before I returned it as it is supposed to be a good one.


----------



## griffinhot

kman,

Thanks for the info on the plastic and your picture. I had stuffed the heater
below the output plug. Once I saw your picture I realigned it and now, like
yours, the top and cord are out of the water. Makes me feel better.


----------



## mart

griffinhot said:


> Sally M, Thanks for the heads up on the Cobalt Neo-Therm heater. I pulled it out again and took a look at the instruction. Nowhere does it say it is submersible (maybe I was just supposed to know that).


I have three of these, and they are totally submersible. View the video for them here and read about it.
https://cobaltaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33


----------



## Lights106

knottymare said:


> Wish I could help. I've thought of trying the Chi but so far, haven't.


Thank you. I have a love hate relationship with it. I love the look, but the filter/light has been a pain.


----------



## kman

griffinhot said:


> kman,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the plastic and your picture. I had stuffed the heater
> below the output plug. Once I saw your picture I realigned it and now, like
> yours, the top and cord are out of the water. Makes me feel better.


Yup, that's just how they fit in the Spec. They are definitely fully submersible, my other Cobalt NeoTherm heater is in a regular tank, fully submerged. They're designed to be submerged, but it's ok (in cases like the Spec) to have the top part stick out of the water. As long as the minimum water line is adhered to, all is well.


----------



## knottymare

Well, I encountered my first OMGWTFBBQ moment with my Spec V. I could not get the power head out of it's area. The hose pulled off, which was really annoying to get back on, but at no point could I figure out how to get the power unit out if the area it is in. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## kman

knottymare said:


> Well, I encountered my first OMGWTFBBQ moment with my Spec V. I could not get the power head out of it's area. The hose pulled off, which was really annoying to get back on, but at no point could I figure out how to get the power unit out if the area it is in. Anyone have any pointers?


Pull the cord? (carefully, of course)

Some sort of small L-shaped hook (maybe even a bent clothes hanger) should easily slip down there and pull it up. 

I haven't needed to take mine out since it first went in.


----------



## Otterfun

knottymare said:


> Well, I encountered my first OMGWTFBBQ moment with my Spec V. I could not get the power head out of it's area. The hose pulled off, which was really annoying to get back on, but at no point could I figure out how to get the power unit out if the area it is in. Anyone have any pointers?


why do you need the unit out? To put in a new unit? to reattach the hose? they have suction cups at the bottom of the power head, gently use a curved tweezer to lift the lip of the cups to allow it to disengage. make sure you power off before you do anything.

you can re-attach the hose by pushing it against the outlet in the power head, no need to take the unit out to do it. you will know you got it when water flows out of the outlet.


----------



## ItsEricNotErick

Hey everyone! Just got a new betta (his name is 626) so I had to place him somewhere! I had extra black sand from my 10 gallon scape so I deceted to rescape my Fluval Spec II and my Fluval Sspec V so here's how they came out! 

Spec II will be home to 626 









Spec V will be home to Hercules, 5 Endler guppies, Otto, and 5 ghost shrimp


----------



## knottymare

kman said:


> Pull the cord? (carefully, of course)
> 
> Some sort of small L-shaped hook (maybe even a bent clothes hanger) should easily slip down there and pull it up.
> 
> I haven't needed to take mine out since it first went in.


Yeah, tried that and it just pulled it cock-eyed and got stuck. I think the only way to get it out is to empty the tank. Thankfully, I don't NEED to get it out but if it fails, I'm going to be bummed! I tried to slip a hook down in the area. I need a set of miniature hands like they use in the SNL skits HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## knottymare

Otterfun said:


> why do you need the unit out? To put in a new unit? to reattach the hose? they have suction cups at the bottom of the power head, gently use a curved tweezer to lift the lip of the cups to allow it to disengage. make sure you power off before you do anything.
> 
> you can re-attach the hose by pushing it against the outlet in the power head, no need to take the unit out to do it. you will know you got it when water flows out of the outlet.


The power head sits in the bottom of it's own area - which is too small for adult hands to fit. Mine was making some noise and I wanted to pull it out and inspect it. Oh well!


----------



## knottymare

ItsEricNotErick said:


> Hey everyone! Just got a new betta (his name is 626) so I had to place him somewhere! I had extra black sand from my 10 gallon scape so I deceted to rescape my Fluval Spec II and my Fluval Sspec V so here's how they came out!
> 
> Spec II will be home to 626
> 
> 
> Spec V will be home to Hercules, 5 Endler guppies, Otto, and 5 ghost shrimp


They turned out nice! Love how the black sand looks. I have black sand in my Spec 5 and as the bottom layer topped with gravel in my Crescent 5.


----------



## Aconyte

knottymare said:


> They turned out nice! Love how the black sand looks. I have black sand in my Spec 5 and as the bottom layer topped with gravel in my Crescent 5.


How is sand for cleaning? I saw this:










and I really wanted to replicate it in my Chi, but I'm completely unsure of how easy sand would be to clean and such.


----------



## knottymare

Aconyte said:


> How is sand for cleaning? I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> and I really wanted to replicate it in my Chi, but I'm completely unsure of how easy sand would be to clean and such.


That looks like very fine sand. Not sure how it would do. I currently just stir the unplanted areas of my sand to get the debris up and moving so the filter pulls it out. I have ghost shrimp and trumpet snails that do a really good job of keeping things fairly tidy but I also have a lot of plants so you don't see so much. In that tank with the fine white sand I'd be afraid it would show any little thing that got on it. Super pretty though


----------



## Aconyte

knottymare said:


> That looks like very fine sand. Not sure how it would do. I currently just stir the unplanted areas of my sand to get the debris up and moving so the filter pulls it out. I have ghost shrimp and trumpet snails that do a really good job of keeping things fairly tidy but I also have a lot of plants so you don't see so much. In that tank with the fine white sand I'd be afraid it would show any little thing that got on it. Super pretty though


It's really gorgeous and I wish I could manage something like that. I ended up opting for a fine, walnut coloured gravel which worked out pretty well too.


----------



## knottymare

Aconyte said:


> It's really gorgeous and I wish I could manage something like that. I ended up opting for a fine, walnut coloured gravel which worked out pretty well too.


Turned out really nice. I like it! I am loving the quality the water has with live plants. I kept fish without live plants for close to 50 years! I wish I'd discovered planted tanks long before now. Such a cool ecosystem. I don't have mine set up as full blown NPTs because I didn't find this forum till after I had bought sand but I'm quite happy with my compromise.

Your tank is really nice. I used a similar gravel over the sand in my girl's tank and I like it. I have the Petsmart white gravel in two of my tanks - my copper HM would disappear if I had black sand in his tank LOL! And the tank that I have my two impulse purchased Petco babies also has the white gravel because I already had it! They are so tiny, at least I can see them!


----------



## Aconyte

knottymare said:


> Turned out really nice. I like it! I am loving the quality the water has with live plants. I kept fish without live plants for close to 50 years! I wish I'd discovered planted tanks long before now. Such a cool ecosystem. I don't have mine set up as full blown NPTs because I didn't find this forum till after I had bought sand but I'm quite happy with my compromise.
> 
> Your tank is really nice. I used a similar gravel over the sand in my girl's tank and I like it. I have the Petsmart white gravel in two of my tanks - my copper HM would disappear if I had black sand in his tank LOL! And the tank that I have my two impulse purchased Petco babies also has the white gravel because I already had it! They are so tiny, at least I can see them!


Thank you :3 It was a really quick throw together after I rescued a co-worker's betta. Swiss is now loving life and I absolutely had to get real plants for him because he loves to get all curled up in the leaves and swim around. His fins are in tatters because of the plastic plant he lived with before I rescued him. This tank is relatively new as well, the jungle val in the back is deciding whether it's going to grow or not, and I have some x-mas moss in the mail to toss in there. The java ferns just went in this weekend. My two other tanks are more heavily planted :3


----------



## Sally M

For the Spec tanks' pumps. I can usually get them out by pulling on the cord and the hose(if it will stay attached at the bottom) at the same time. If the hose comes out, I use the 12 inch tweezers I use for planting to grab the pump at the outlet hole and the cord.


----------



## isochronism

When you pull on the cord, the pump sometimes gets cocked and wedges. You can use a long wooden spoon handle etc to straighten it out. They then come out without much trouble. The angled inlet slots do clog somewhat with **** and inhibits the flow, which I scrub with an old toothbrush.


----------



## knottymare

Sally M said:


> For the Spec tanks' pumps. I can usually get them out by pulling on the cord and the hose(if it will stay attached at the bottom) at the same time. If the hose comes out, I use the 12 inch tweezers I use for planting to grab the pump at the outlet hole and the cord.


THANKS! I'll look for those tweezers. I was envisioning hemostats before! hahahah...


----------



## mart

Why are you sticking it in there to make the suction cup stick? I just set it down in there, this way if I want to get it out, I don't need anything to get it out with. It works just fine that way.
In fact I just took mine out today to do a cleaning in the compartment (vacuum out the floating gunk) and clean out the inside of the hose. I just pulled it right out.


----------



## Sally M

Mart - I don't think it is as much as a factor on the Spec III as the smaller Spec II or the V. The compartment is bigger in the III.


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Not really. I've been that route before also. It still pounds out the water pretty hard even with the pump on low.
> The only thing I've found that slows it down is the Fluval Edge Pre-filter on there. You can even cut it in half, and cut an X or more at the end of it if needed to make some current. And even cut in half you don't have to tie wrap it on there. Like I said before, just turn the flow valve toward the window and it will stay on.


Or simply tear off a small pea-sized chunk of the sponge filter from your filter section (it won't harm a thing) and stuff it inside the outflow spout. Test, and tear off tiny bits until the flow is just where you like it.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Or simply tear off a small pea-sized chunk of the sponge filter from your filter section (it won't harm a thing) and stuff it inside the outflow spout. Test, and tear off tiny bits until the flow is just where you like it.


I did that in the beginning. Thing about that, is lots of junk then collects in the return spout, and gets pretty gunky. So I stopped doing that one.


----------



## cathayvet

I have 3 fluval tanks and it works well enough for my fish. I also have the power dialed down on the pump.


----------



## MidwestCajun

Stock light is ok...but would really like to upgrade...especially with a moonlight option....any suggestions? Plus if more daylight would be good for plants that would be nice too.


----------



## NozzALa

I don't know what it is, but no matter what I cannot stop this odd combo of green, dust/puff like algae and weird, super small white crawly things on the walls of my Spec III. I do a water change, suck all the cottony crap from the bottom and get the crawlers out, then I come home from work and it's back. What in the hell.


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

kman said:


> Or simply tear off a small pea-sized chunk of the sponge filter from your filter section (it won't harm a thing) and stuff it inside the outflow spout. Test, and tear off tiny bits until the flow is just where you like it.


I have come up with an aesthetically pleasing and quite effective solution to the flow from the output nozzle in the Fluval Spec III.
Obviously turn the water return pump to the lowest setting.
All you need is two 'Zoo Med Betta Bed Leaf Hammocks' and install as per the 3 pictures attached.
It works perfectly to reduce and break the water flow.
Hope this helps.


----------



## givemethatfish

Okay I tried to do a search and also tried to go through this whole thread and also googled this. Anyone else have trouble with the light switch on the Fluval Spec V? I just got one, and the switch is faulty. I have to slide it back and forth a couple times for the light to turn on.


----------



## mart

MidwestCajun said:


> Stock light is ok...but would really like to upgrade...especially with a moonlight option....any suggestions? Plus if more daylight would be good for plants that would be nice too.


I have one of ecoxotic's pico tanks and I have this light on it. 
http://www.ecoxotic.com/led-arm-light.html

You can buy a controller for it, that turns it off and on, makes it look like cloud cover and then sun, and also make it moon light.


----------



## sketchr

givemethatfish said:


> Okay I tried to do a search and also tried to go through this whole thread and also googled this. Anyone else have trouble with the light switch on the Fluval Spec V? I just got one, and the switch is faulty. I have to slide it back and forth a couple times for the light to turn on.


Yes. I took just the light bar back to Pets mart and they pulled one out of another box. No trouble from them at all. Actually I called Hagen and that is what they told me to do. If the store had given me trouble, I would have returned the entire tank.


----------



## daniella3d

I just bought another Fluval V and did a divider to put 2 fish in there. Here is the result. The aquascaping is not finish as I will add liveplants and still waiting for my decor to arrive by the mail but the divider is quite fonctionnal, safe and easy to do with plastic cardboard:










Here is the detail of the divider. I cut off a 3'' x 3'' at the bottom of the cardboard and inserted a plastic mesh found at Walmart so that the flow will go though there at the bottom, then up at the filtration. It's working pretty well. To insert the plastic mesh I simply cut the inside of the cardboard with an exacto to about 1/2'' and insected the mesh in there. It hold very well. It is quite snug on the side without being too tight, just enough as to not to put too much pressure on the side of the tank but enough so that it does not move and I have put a suction cup at the bottom to hold it in place firmly. I found the suction cup on ebay.com. It's a little braket with suction cups on both side, and it holds the divider very well.


----------



## givemethatfish

That is a great idea to insert the mesh into the plastic. I'm stealing that.


----------



## daniella3d

ha ha, go ahead and steal everything. It's a great way to get the flow going because those plastic cardboard are not letting any flow go through it. That way I am sure the flow will go through this area easily.

Just don't do as I did, I sliced my thumb badly with the exacto blade while doing it...I was trying to go too fast.



givemethatfish said:


> That is a great idea to insert the mesh into the plastic. I'm stealing that.


----------



## JessiesGill

STEVEN TURITZ said:


> I have come up with an aesthetically pleasing and quite effective solution to the flow from the output nozzle in the Fluval Spec III.
> Obviously turn the water return pump to the lowest setting.
> All you need is two 'Zoo Med Betta Bed Leaf Hammocks' and install as per the 3 pictures attached.
> It works perfectly to reduce and break the water flow.
> Hope this helps.


I love this idea! I have a different tank with a small sponge filter, but the surface was churning and the big bubbles got in the way at feeding time. I stuck a plastic hammock above the filter, and now the outflow current stays in its corner of the tank. Brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## daniella3d

*Fluval spec pump leaking oil?*

I am just wondering if the pump in my new Spec V could be leaching oil? each day I have to remove an oily coat at the top of the water! It's colorfull as car oil, so very wierd. It looks a bit like the oil from a car when it goes on the asphalt with all the color of the rainbow in it.

It's anoying because morning and evening I have to remove this.

Anybody know what it could be?

There is Seachem black flourite sand in the tank, could this be the reason?


----------



## Sally M

Daniella - I think the "oil sheen" is normal, at least all my tanks seem to have it. It may be just biofilm. I've heard that you can get rid of it with more surface agitation but that's not desirable in a betta tank. You can scoop it out off the surface before water changes to reduce it some.


----------



## daniella3d

oh I see, thanks! I was very worried that it was something nasty due to the rainbow color in it like machine oil!

If it's non toxic and a biofilm, I will simply remove it from time to time. it's just that only one tank has it but only one tank has the flourite so that could be it.




Sally M said:


> Daniella - I think the "oil sheen" is normal, at least all my tanks seem to have it. It may be just biofilm. I've heard that you can get rid of it with more surface agitation but that's not desirable in a betta tank. You can scoop it out off the surface before water changes to reduce it some.


----------



## Sally M

Daniella - well, that could be true since all my tanks have the fluorite black sand too!!


----------



## daniella3d

lol! I guess we found the reason then.

Maybe I will remove it and try something else for the plants. I find that anoying to have the grease on top.



Sally M said:


> Daniella - well, that could be true since all my tanks have the fluorite black sand too!!


----------



## givemethatfish

daniella3d - where did you get the plastic cardboard? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## daniella3d

Home Depot have it, pretty much all hardware stores in my area carry it.

There are white, clear, black, blue, yellow, red, green.



givemethatfish said:


> daniella3d - where did you get the plastic cardboard? I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## givemethatfish

Ooh. I was looking at home office supply stores for it for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## mtlister

daniella3d I am definitely stealing this idea instead of using all craft mesh. Thank you!!


----------



## bitterfishies

My Fluval II, I just did a partial redecorate on it.
IMAG1084 by bitterfishies, on Flickr


----------



## nclnchls

Someone was selling a Fluval V plus a heater in my area for $60, but I was too late to get it!! So mad at myself right now haha they all look sooo nice.


----------



## Tree

How much light power does the Fluval spec 5 have? I was thinking about getting it for one of my boys for an upgrade but I wanna make sure it will be good for medium to heavy lighted plants.


----------



## givemethatfish

I have medium-low plants in mine, and they do fine. The medium light ones are doing very well. I don't have any heavy light plants, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## knottymare

I wouldn't think the stock light could support high light needs plants... And I sort of wonder if one of mine is getting dimmer. I'll upgrade to a stronger light eventually but for now, it works fine for the plants I have.


----------



## TerriGtoo

I have low light anubias and crypts in mine. It may be able to support medium light plants, I haven't tried though. If your tank is situated to where it also gets some light from a window you might be fine with plants requiring higher light.




Tree said:


> How much light power does the Fluval spec 5 have? I was thinking about getting it for one of my boys for an upgrade but I wanna make sure it will be good for medium to heavy lighted plants.


----------



## Tree

thanks for the help. =D I got my tank today and I am so excited! I already started. added dirt and some rocks. waiting for the drift wood at the store and going to clip my plants in my other tanks for the new 5 gallon. =P


----------



## Tree

my new Spec!!!!! 8D it has a lot of growing to do. hehe


----------



## daniella3d

Does anyone else get the greasy surface on the Spec tanks? 

All my fluval spec does this. I first thought it was the fluorite but in one of the tank there is no substrat, just bare bottom and I still have a greasy film at the surface. I also have a IQ3 and there is no greasy film. so that's a bit wierd.


----------



## mtlister

daniella3d said:


> Does anyone else get the greasy surface on the Spec tanks?
> 
> All my fluval spec does this. I first thought it was the fluorite but in one of the tank there is no substrat, just bare bottom and I still have a greasy film at the surface. I also have a IQ3 and there is no greasy film. so that's a bit wierd.


I have been having the same issue. Any ideas guys?


----------



## daniella3d

Could the pump be leaking something? there is nothing else in the tank that could produce this. Maybe it will go away on its own? I have mine oldest spec tank for a month.



mtlister said:


> I have been having the same issue. Any ideas guys?


----------



## c4melot

*Spec iii*

Bought the SPEC III this past weekend as I was getting very bad about water changes in my old unfiltered 2.5 gal desktop tank. 

It's beautiful and I'm very happy with it. It was $99 at the fish store (thank you Canada), and I am planning on throwing another plant or two in when my LFS gets stocked in a couple of weeks. I also have a Colbalt heater in the pump chamber. It's their little 5W mini therm since my room is very warm and stable but I'll probably get something with a thermostat in the winter. 

So far just the basic mods thanks to all the helpful posts in this thread. 

1. FLUVAL prefilter tied on to baffle the spout - although sometimes I feel like it almost completely stops the flow, even though I turned it up to low-med. But I think it's okay as the intake is still slowly sucking up particles and he's certainly fine with slow moving water. 

2. Found some craft mesh at Michaels (in the cross-stitch section btw) and threw it over the grate. At first I thought my betta wasn't going to go for the grate camping but lo and behold, I found him there after work the second day. I didn't want his fins to get ripped so I had to fix it quick.

3. I haven't found a good lid for him yet so I just took some soft plastic and cut some holes in it as he was getting a little jumpy. I tried the clear mesh from Michaels but I think it blocked off too much light. I'll keep an eye out for a more permanent solution - some sort of hole-y clear plastic - I wonder if a strawberry or other fruit container could work...hmm. 

4. Little piece of plastic over the intake at the bottom cut from some packaging. 


These mods were so quick and easy and now I've got a beautiful tank that I'm trying to cycle as carefully as I can (with help from the LFS's filter). If anyone is on the fence, you should really consider it. This tank is beautiful, it's a great size, and it's so easy. When I get more space and time, I'll probably buy a SPEC V for the living area. Pictures below (I got Tempest through Aquabid):


----------



## Tree

I used craft mesh for my spout and it works great! the flow is much slower for my boy and plants aren't zooming around the tank now. LOL 

I forgot to slow down the flow though, I wonder if I should just leave it be or try to slow it down some. =/


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I get, and have usually always gotten, that film on any tank in which I have live plants. I had some success removing it with a surface skimmer in a 30-gallon aquarium before we moved, but I haven't bothered with any of my smaller tanks. I don't like the look of it but if it's the plants causing it I guess it can't be that bad.


----------



## givemethatfish

I get a little film on my betta's Spec V but not on the dwarf puffer's. The only difference is I don't have anything baffled on the puffer tank, so I'm assuming the surface agitation is just keeping it from forming. I figured it was residue from the water conditioner or protein buildup or something.


----------



## daniella3d

I don't think it's the plants. In some tank I don't have any natural plants and still get the film and I do have plants in the IQ3 and don't have a film at all in that tank. It's the same filtration type than the Spec tank.



SorcerersApprentice said:


> I get, and have usually always gotten, that film on any tank in which I have live plants. I had some success removing it with a surface skimmer in a 30-gallon aquarium before we moved, but I haven't bothered with any of my smaller tanks. I don't like the look of it but if it's the plants causing it I guess it can't be that bad.


----------



## Tree

This has got to be the best way to slow down the flow of the Specs! I tried this method and it works so well. =) youtube link below: 

LINK


----------



## knottymare

I wouldn't want to put holes in my output tube... I like to be able to crank up the flow after I replant or do a big cleaning. I have found the sponge works great - I put a hole in the end of my sponge so I can open it up and allow for more flow or use a black rubber band to close the hole when I want the flow to be slow. The sponge also allows for more BB to grow  Bonus!


----------



## knottymare

daniella3d said:


> Does anyone else get the greasy surface on the Spec tanks?
> 
> All my fluval spec does this. I first thought it was the fluorite but in one of the tank there is no substrat, just bare bottom and I still have a greasy film at the surface. I also have a IQ3 and there is no greasy film. so that's a bit wierd.


I have it on my 3 low flow tanks; nothing on the tank that has more surface movement. I think it is just bio-film and accumulates because of the lack of surface movement


----------



## BasilBetta87

I too get a film however I believe it is due to the low flow in the display. Whenever I do a water change I break up the film and push it towards the overflow and it falls into the filter area. It is then Clear for the next 5 days and it comes back in time for me to do another water change. It's nothing to be concerned about. I clean it and my betta is glad to have a clean home.


----------



## daniella3d

Ok, but explain why I don't have that film in my IQ3 tank? it is the same type of filtration and same very low flow.

Also this film is now going away in my first fluval spec V. so that's wierd.



BasilBetta87 said:


> I too get a film however I believe it is due to the low flow in the display. Whenever I do a water change I break up the film and push it towards the overflow and it falls into the filter area. It is then Clear for the next 5 days and it comes back in time for me to do another water change. It's nothing to be concerned about. I clean it and my betta is glad to have a clean home.


----------



## Tree

I thought that at first as well, putting holes in the tube?! are you mad!?
But I gave it a shot any how and now the flow is perfect and the whole tank gets heated much better. =) 

I tried the sponge method but it was not doing its work for filtering out the water. Maybe it was just how I put it on? I had fabric mesh once to lessen the flow but it was still too powerful even with the setting on low.


----------



## TerriGtoo

It looks good! Love the dritwood and placement of the plants. I really like the stonee behind the marimos.


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

*Surface film*



knottymare said:


> I have it on my 3 low flow tanks; nothing on the tank that has more surface movement. I think it is just bio-film and accumulates because of the lack of surface movement


I agree and have found the same film on the surface of my Fluval Spec III that is home for "SiAm Feelin' Betta".
My solution I believe has several benefits.
I have placed an air stone under the integrated plastic handle of the foam filter component in the filtration compartment that I turn on for several minutes in the morning and also in the evening. It gently creates a water flow movement towards the slots leading into the filter compartment from the display area.
In addition the oxygen being pulled down through the filter elements in the filter compartment aerate the nitrifying bacteria, which is an added benefit.
I believe (and I may be wrong) that the film has something to do with the a happy Betta blowing his bubble nest. It seems to be consistent with a same type of consistency and byproduct.

Does anyone in our wonderful and very specific forum thread for 'Fluval Spec' owners have any experience with a 'Fluval Flora Planted Aquarium Kit' (specs below) for a new and larger home for "SiAm Feelin' Betta" ?????

'Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit' Includes: 
•7.9 gallon (11.8" x 11.8" x 13.75" high) glass aquarium with seamless front panel and glass cover 
•Care Guide 
•Protection Mat 
•Rock Background - Molded from actual rock to add realism 
•4.4 lbs Fluval Plant Stratum - Ideal substrate for aquarium plants 
•13W 6,400°K Compact Fluorescent Lighting System - Balanced full spectrum lighting promotes plant growth 
•Mini Pressurized CO2 System - Ensures carbon dioxide is available to plants to maintain vigorous, lush and vibrant growth 
*•Fluval Nano Internal Filter - Ensure proper filtration for clear water and healthy environment *
•Thermometer 
•Planting Tongs - Specially designed to grasp and manipulate delicate plants 
•1 fl oz of Nutrafin Plant Gro - Promotes vigorous growth and vibrant colors in plants

Will the output from the included *'Fluval Nano Internal Filter' * be too high for "Si" ?????
Do I have to be concerned with the internal filter input sucking him into it and hurting him ????? 
(Note: the turned down flow on the pump in the Fluval Spec III is absolutely perfect !!!!!)
He sleeps on a 'Zoo Med Betta Hammock' right up against the vertical slots leading into the filter compartment.

Thank you for hearing me out and I anxiously await your responses to my 'Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Aquarium' questions.
Steve


----------



## daniella3d

Oh thanks, I will try that. Sometime it's so tick that the fish have a hard time fiding the pellets.




STEVEN TURITZ said:


> I agree and have found the same film on the surface of my Fluval Spec III that is home for "SiAm Feelin' Betta".
> My solution I believe has several benefits.
> I have placed an air stone under the integrated plastic handle of the foam filter component in the filtration compartment that I turn on for several minutes in the morning and also in the evening. It gently creates a water flow movement towards the slots leading into the filter compartment from the display area.


----------



## mart

Here's my Liberated Spec 3.
I got tired of the poor filtration and because my betta hates water movement, so ripped the partition out, and now have a huge tank with an HOB.
So if anyone is in need of parts from it, let me know. ;-)


----------



## jsalexson4689

I was wondering if anyone had any input on the best reasonably priced heater for the Spec 3. I currently have this one but I am not happy with its performance. It seems to be 5 or 6 degrees under the temp I have it set to and I am worried about over setting it and frying my poor little Betta

Current one:
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8


----------



## jsalexson4689

I thought I would share my current setup with my betta Mr. Bubbles. I have read every page of this Fluval Spec Owner thread and have learned a ton and been put to shame by some beautiful setups


----------



## Tree

Oh I LOVE that heater! do you have the heater in with the pump or out in the tank with the betta? (if that makes any since.) ^_^;

I have the same heater for my tanks and they keep to the same temp I set it too. If you have it in with your pump, the heat will not heat up the whole tank but I took a chance and poked holes in the pumps tube and the heat circulates so much better that way. Though, not sure if you wanna poke holes in the tube like I did. =/

Oh and BTW here is my update of my Spec:


----------



## jsalexson4689

I have it in with the pump as many other Fluval owner do, I can understand why it might not keep it the same temp in the whole tank. If I had a replacement tube I might consider poking holes in it  but I am apprehensive to altering the tanks pieces.


----------



## Tree

Oh I understand. XD The good thing is that the pump has those settings if I need the flow stronger if the holes lessened the flow any. Maybe there are replacement tubes we can buy? I will have to check. if so, the hole Idea is a really great idea for getting the the tank perfectly heated, unless there is a different way?

EDIT: sweet found a replacement! 
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A20004-...d=1399258687&sr=8-8&keywords=fluval+305+parts


----------



## jsalexson4689

It sounds like I have to "bite the bullet" so to speak and give the hole poking a go if I want the heat to be more evenly distributed. Though I am trying to contemplate why that would distribute the heat better, any insight? Just curious


----------



## Tree

jsalexson4689 said:


> It sounds like I have to "bite the bullet" so to speak and give the hole poking a go if I want the heat to be more evenly distributed. Though I am trying to contemplate why that would distribute the heat better, any insight? Just curious



I thought it wouldn't work at first as well wondering, "How in the world would this help my tank get heated?" I think with the holes, the heat can go through the tube and out into the tank. Without the holes, the heater is mostly heating that one little area and some heat is spewing out more slowly into the main tank. And an extra note, poking holes helps slow down the flow much better for your betta. 

I found this out on a you tube video: LINK


----------



## jsalexson4689

Sounds like I should keep the heater after all. Thanks for you responses Tree, I will let you know how the holes work out.


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. ^^ yes please let me know how it goes. I found out that 5 to 6 holes in the tube works well. Maybe like poke 3 holes and see how the flow feels. That is what I started out with. =)


----------



## givemethatfish

For anyone having trouble with the weird film on the Spec V surface, I came across this. I just ordered it, so I can post back when I know if it works or not.

http://www.shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


----------



## daniella3d

Nice, I am not sure how it works but I am going to order a few.

I am looking forward to hear your experience with it.




givemethatfish said:


> For anyone having trouble with the weird film on the Spec V surface, I came across this. I just ordered it, so I can post back when I know if it works or not.
> 
> http://www.shop.mediabaskets.com/Fluval-Spec-Surface-Skimmer-FLSSS.htm


----------



## givemethatfish

I don't really get why it works either, but sounds like it does. I'm sure if I wasn't so tired, I could work out the reason.


----------



## mart

It works. I had one on my tank before I tore it apart.
You need to watch the water level very carefully. Check everyday to make sure it doesn't fall below the skimmer.


----------



## daniella3d

What happen if it does?



mart said:


> Check everyday to make sure it doesn't fall below the skimmer.


----------



## WhitneyLin

I would love to get some heater recommendations. I have a spec V tank just waiting to be set up. But im having trouble choosing a heater. I was going to go with a Hydor Theo 25w, but I have one of those in my other 5G tank and im having problems with it. 

I got it in the fall and it was fine all winter. I had it set on 77ish most of the time and it stayed 78/79 F most of the time. But now that its gotten warmer out it seems to be overheating. I have it set at 75F and it keeps going up to 80F it got to 82F today since it was very warm and I wasnt home to watch it. Im worried about it continuing to heat over 82F. :\ 

So now im a little hesitant to get another Hydor Theo. I want to keep the heater in the back compartment. It cant completely break the bank though (someone suggested a cobalt and it was $50some dollars o.o ). I was thinking about an Aqueon Pro, but the smallest I see are 50w and im worried about that being too much. 

Thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## jsalexson4689

WhitneyLin said:


> I would love to get some heater recommendations. I have a spec V tank just waiting to be set up. But im having trouble choosing a heater. I was going to go with a Hydor Theo 25w, but I have one of those in my other 5G tank and im having problems with it.
> 
> I got it in the fall and it was fine all winter. I had it set on 77ish most of the time and it stayed 78/79 F most of the time. But now that its gotten warmer out it seems to be overheating. I have it set at 75F and it keeps going up to 80F it got to 82F today since it was very warm and I wasnt home to watch it. Im worried about it continuing to heat over 82F. :\
> 
> So now im a little hesitant to get another Hydor Theo. I want to keep the heater in the back compartment. It cant completely break the bank though (someone suggested a cobalt and it was $50some dollars o.o ). I was thinking about an Aqueon Pro, but the smallest I see are 50w and im worried about that being too much.
> 
> Thoughts on what I should do?


I have the hydor 25 watt theo as well, I am not very happy with it overall. Very large heat fluctuations. Never a consistent temp. I just put holes in my pumps tube to try and fix this problem but overall not impressed with the 25 watt hydor.


----------



## Tree

So I am also getting that white film on the top of my tank. it is so thick that when I place my finger in the water is sticks to my finger. =O I will have to try that attachment out. =)


----------



## givemethatfish

I got the little skimmers in the mail last night. Put them in the tanks this morning. I'll let you know if they do anything when I get home tonight


----------



## daniella3d

how did it do?



givemethatfish said:


> I got the little skimmers in the mail last night. Put them in the tanks this morning. I'll let you know if they do anything when I get home tonight


----------



## givemethatfish

It took care of the film on my dwarf puffer's Spec V! It did not take care of the film on the betta's, but that was my fault as I should have topped up the water a little bit because the evaporation overnight cause the water level to go pretty much even with the skimmer. It didn't hamper the filtration at all because there's a small space on either side of the skimmer where water still gets through. But it didn't handle the film.

But the good news is if you're not lazy like me and keep your water level where it needs to be, it works great!!!!


----------



## daniella3d

OK thanks, that's great news. I will buy a few of them!



givemethatfish said:


> It took care of the film on my dwarf puffer's Spec V! It did not take care of the film on the betta's, but that was my fault as I should have topped up the water a little bit because the evaporation overnight cause the water level to go pretty much even with the skimmer. It didn't hamper the filtration at all because there's a small space on either side of the skimmer where water still gets through. But it didn't handle the film.
> 
> But the good news is if you're not lazy like me and keep your water level where it needs to be, it works great!!!!


----------



## Tree

sweet glad it works. will have to buy some for myself now. =)


----------



## Mr Nick

*Fluval Spec V*

Hello everyone,

I got this new tank 5 weeks ago, seeded the new tank with old media, did a fish-less cycle, and moved Khan in last week. He seems pretty happy with the upgrade from his Aquabow 2.5 gallon, and swims a lot more now.


----------



## Mr Nick

*New Spec V part 2*

Part 2


----------



## Mr Nick

*Spec V part 3*

Part 3


----------



## Morello

This is one of my boy home.


----------



## givemethatfish

Argh. So the little skimmers for the Spec V are only great if you keep the water at the exact right level. Too high and it does nothing. Too low and it does nothing. 

The thing is, it's working fine on my dwarf puffer's tank. But if I don't fiddle with it every day and keep the water at the right level in my baby betta's tank, that stupid chunky white film builds up. It HAS to be protein/oil buildup from the food. That's the only difference between the two tanks. I have the same plants, same substrate, same decor, both filters are set to the same level and are both now unbaffled - baby betta likes the current. But the puffer only eats live food - pond snails and blackworms, whereas the baby betta gets NLS pellets in addition to the live blackworms and frozen shrimp and bloodworms. It has to be residue from the pellets, right? Or could it be something the fish's waste that the puffer doesn't have?

Either way, I think I'm going to just remove the filter compartment from the betta's Spec V and put an internal nano filter in there. I have one laying around. I know the film isn't hurting anything, but it irritates the crap out of me.


----------



## mart

givemethatfish said:


> Either way, I think I'm going to just remove the filter compartment from the betta's Spec V and put an internal nano filter in there. I have one laying around. I know the film isn't hurting anything, but it irritates the crap out of me.


Now you've got the right idea. That's what I did with my Spec III, and I put a HOB on it, and it's crystal clear, no film, and no worms, and my betta is happier than he's ever been.
It was actually not to hard to get that compartment divider out. Used an exacto knife to cut along it, and it came right out. Best thing I ever did. He has much more room in there also.


----------



## givemethatfish

Sold! I'm doing it.


----------



## Kone Killer

Alright, figured I would throw these in here too!! No fish yet, but soon. Tested the water this morning, and everything looked good! Ph number was on the higher side of good, but still fine....


----------



## mart

givemethatfish said:


> Sold! I'm doing it.


Wise choice.


----------



## kman

Been a while, so here's an updated show of Smaug, hanging out in his Spec 2G.


----------



## jamesthegator

elpenajr said:


> As requested:
> 
> *Elbow:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=565&category=36
> 
> *Spray Bar: *
> The site lists two links; Also, I do not see the plastic plug listed here; I am assuming they sell it together with this PTC-13 assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=595&category=36
> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=568&category=36
> 
> *Plastic Plug:* Assuming it is sold as part of the Spray Bar Assembly. Call zoomed for clarification.
> 
> *Suction Cup w/ Clip:* http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=559&category=36


Hi all! Thanks for all of the great advice! I am going to try this mod on my Spec V. I just ordered the parts today! Right now I am using the foam filter over the output method. It works to keep the flow down, and my betta, shrimp and plants all seem happy, but I get so much muck at the top of the water line. Will the flow from this mod help with that? Any other recommendations? I think it's a biofilm - almost oil looking (with rainbow color characteristics).

Anyway, thanks again for all of the great inspiration from this thread!


----------



## BlueArwen

So Petco.com has the Fluval Spec III for 52.87 and then there is a free shipping and $10 off going on, if anyone is interested.


----------



## frogman1980

still working all the bugs out of the way i want my spec v set up. the output from the filter is the last thing i need to tackle. right now im using the sponge in the nozzle method but i really dont want to keep it that way.

however, i did figure out a ways to stop my betta from damaging his fins on the intake grill. if someone else i posted this sorry i never made it all the way through this thread.

i used the plastic mesh and made a box out of it. i cut the back out of the box and zip tied it to the grill. it doesnt restrict the water flow and keeps Rehab from damaging his fins.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Does anyone have any advice on getting rid of brown algae on aquarium decorations? Like on silk plants and other decorations. I checked all of the water condition levels with the API Freshwater Mast Test Kit, everything is normal. Even the Nitrite and Nitrate levels which is what other sources has indicated to be the cause of the brown algae. I have scrubbed the plants clean a few times and thoroughly cleaned the tank but within a week or two the algae returns.


----------



## BlueArwen

I bought the smallest gold algae eater I ould find and made sure there were lots of hiding places for him. The color contrast between him and my light blue veil tail is very nice. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1162+938&pcatid=938


----------



## WhitneyLin

So I picked up a surprise betta last night and had to quickly set up my Fluval Spec V. Just wanna make sure im not missing anything and doing something to damage my pump.

I have some of the hard craft mesh zip tied over the intake and a pre filter sponge over the outflow. I have the flow turned up to about medium and it makes a slow flow through the sponge that my boy doesnt seem bothered by. The water level in the filter compartment is slightly lower than the tank, but not by too much. Im keeping the tank pretty full. The pump does make some noise though... not sure if its the right noise since my only experience is a tetra whisper filter...

Is there anything else I should be doing? I know someplace in this thread it was mentioned about blowing the pump or something... but I dont have time to go through the thread since we are out with family for the holiday. :\ I can at least check this on my phone periodically. Would definitely appreciate any help so I can fix anything needed on any brief time i'll be home.


----------



## synop5is

Hi! 

What a great site and thread, I have just bought my first fluval spec this weekend! I got myself a Fluval Spec V (19L) in white and paid £59.99 for it so think I did alright. 

I actually only purchased it as the Aquaone Betta Trio I have on order is out of stock with the wholesaler and its likely to be quite a while for them to get new units shipped from China. 

I have read with some interest the filter mods etc people have done, but was wondering has anyone had much success dividing the Spec V? and if anyone has tried it what are the the biggest issues in doing so. I'm not sure if I am going to divide mine, I have considered it. My biggest concern is the limited space it would give. I sometimes think that even my Eheim 8gal cube is small for my crown tail.


----------



## jsalexson4689

I was hoping someone with some planted tank background could answer a question for me. I decided to convert my Spec III to a planted tank, I did a lot of extensive research and purchased everything I needed. 

I ordered 5 varieties of plants and they came in today along with the plant substrate I bought (CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate). The upgraded light I purchased, (Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp 13W), Fertilizer 
(Seachem Flourish) and Carbon (Seachem Flourish Excel)dont arrive until tomorrow. 

Should I wait until these items arrive or should I get them out of the shipping bags asap and into the tank now? And take care of the light upgrade, fertilizer and carbon tomorrow?


----------



## Tree

synop5is said:


> Hi!
> 
> What a great site and thread, I have just bought my first fluval spec this weekend! I got myself a Fluval Spec V (19L) in white and paid £59.99 for it so think I did alright.
> 
> I actually only purchased it as the Aquaone Betta Trio I have on order is out of stock with the wholesaler and its likely to be quite a while for them to get new units shipped from China.
> 
> I have read with some interest the filter mods etc people have done, but was wondering has anyone had much success dividing the Spec V? and if anyone has tried it what are the the biggest issues in doing so. I'm not sure if I am going to divide mine, I have considered it. My biggest concern is the limited space it would give. I sometimes think that even my Eheim 8gal cube is small for my crown tail.



congrats on your new Spec tank! and as for dividing it, I think it would be ok, though the flow might not get to the other side of the tank. I have a 5 gallon split and it does seem a bit tight for a CT but for my Plakats, it works well. I hope this helps and welcome to the forum. =)




jsalexson4689 said:


> I was hoping someone with some planted tank background could answer a question for me. I decided to convert my Spec III to a planted tank, I did a lot of extensive research and purchased everything I needed.
> 
> I ordered 5 varieties of plants and they came in today along with the plant substrate I bought (CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate). The upgraded light I purchased, (Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp 13W), Fertilizer
> (Seachem Flourish) and Carbon (Seachem Flourish Excel)dont arrive until tomorrow.
> 
> Should I wait until these items arrive or should I get them out of the shipping bags asap and into the tank now? And take care of the light upgrade, fertilizer and carbon tomorrow?


I would set up your tank now putting the plants in. They should be fine with the LED light the Spec came with until the other things arrive. =) or what you can do is keep the tank close to a window for the plants to have light. If you wait too long I would be worried of the plants to get stressed. Though that us my theory, unless someone else can help. ^^


----------



## jsalexson4689

Thanks for the input! I am adding the substrate now, I have seen that it should be 2-3 inches. I have 2 in there now and I honestly dont want to add anymore because it seems very deep for a tank this small as it is. Should 2" be enough? I'm planting *Bacopa Monnieri (Moneywort), Dwarf Hairgrass, 
Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf Baby Tears) and **Cryptocoryne Parva.*


----------



## Tree

How large is the Spec III? they say to just add 1 to 1 1/2 inch of substrate in a 5 gallon. for my tank I have dirt on the bottom that is about an inch and then a thin layer of gravel over it. but you should be good with just the inch of Substrate.


----------



## jsalexson4689

After many hours of work here is the completed setup. I really hope the plants take hold and grow well.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Tree said:


> How large is the Spec III? they say to just add 1 to 1 1/2 inch of substrate in a 5 gallon. for my tank I have dirt on the bottom that is about an inch and then a thin layer of gravel over it. but you should be good with just the inch of Substrate.


Its probably better to have more substrate than not enough so Im sure the roots will appreciate the extra room to grow.


----------



## Tree

jsalexson4689 said:


> After many hours of work here is the completed setup. I really hope the plants take hold and grow well.



oh that looks just fine. =D 

and yeah the more substrate the better.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Does anyone have any experience with Flourish Excel and Flourish? I am going to be using them in my Spec III and this dosing information is a bit confusing. I was trying to figure out how many mL for each gallon.


----------



## happypappy

i use excel in my tanks to control algae -- use 7 caps in a 75gal and 3 caps in a 30gal. This is the initial dose and after large water changes; otherwise, I do half dose 2-3 times a week.


----------



## jsalexson4689

I am started to doubt my purchase of Eco-Complete, it had tons of good review on amazon so I went with it for the substrate. The plants were very hard to get to stay in the substrate and not stay down. The plants dont look very healthy, good amounts of brown or dieing leaves on the plants. None of the plants look like they are doing well per-say. I dont know what Im doing wrong. I have the tank light on for about 8 hours a day and the water temp is good. I am perplexed.


----------



## Tree

Don't give up on the plants yet. they will melt because they are adjusting to the water. just clip off the dead ones and new leaves will start to grow. I had that issue at the beginning too and thought I was killing them.


----------



## Flint

The baby tears will stay shorter than your crypts, I would swap their placement. ;-) Flourish is a fertilizer while Excel is a CO2 suppliment. I use Flourish regularly.


----------



## chelley

*Fluval Spec V*

Hi all,

New here and new to everything fish related! :-D Here's my fluval spec V with my brand new betta Beastie (sorry about the glare). A few questions. I had to put a fluval pre filter sponge on my filter cuz the flow (even on the lowest setting) pushed him to the back of the tank. I just pop it on right? No need to put a hole in it or increase the flow? Is my water still filtering? Thanks!


----------



## dcbryan

*Fluval Spec (2.0 gallon) tank top to keep cats out?*

Ok, I have two (2) Fluval Specs...the little 2.0 gallon with happy bettas. However, as much as the cat and fish like playing tag, I don't want my cats nasty paws in the tank. Is there a replacement top that will not have a nice big round hole in it? Something cat proof? 

Also, what is the best way to get the algae scum off the front glass? I have live plants, no other animals in the tank.

Thanks,


----------



## givemethatfish

You could probably just cut a little circle of craft mesh to lay on top of that hole. Although knowing cats, your cat might just push that off lol. But it's worth a try!


----------



## givemethatfish

In case anyone's wondering, the adapter for the light/filter combo in the Fluval View is NOT compatible with the light on the Fluval Spec. The plug fits, but it overheats. Just found that out the hard way. At least it just turned itself off instead of burning down my place of employment.


----------



## taquitos

chelley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here and new to everything fish related! :-D Here's my fluval spec V with my brand new betta Beastie (sorry about the glare). A few questions. I had to put a fluval pre filter sponge on my filter cuz the flow (even on the lowest setting) pushed him to the back of the tank. I just pop it on right? No need to put a hole in it or increase the flow? Is my water still filtering? Thanks!


Hey, I have the same TARDIS!

Beastie is a cutie


----------



## chelley

taquitos said:


> Hey, I have the same TARDIS!
> 
> Beastie is a cutie


Yay another Doctor Who fan! I've been trying for days to get a pic of him coming out of it. Finally got one. 

Thanks! He is quite the character!


----------



## jsalexson4689

I need some help from fellow Spec owners and planted tank peeps especially. I converted my tank to a planted tank almost a month ago, I upgraded the tank light to the fluval 13 watt compact and have taken every step to help the plants grow but I seem to be failing in the planted tank endevour. 

The dwarf baby tears I originally added didnt make it and had to be removed. The dwarf hair grass has alot of brown and dead grass in it. The moneywort has some dead leaves and the java moss constantly has brown in it. I dont know what Im doing wrong. Im doing the water changes weekly, Seachem Flourish once a week and Seachem Flourish Excel daily. The tank light is on atleast 9 hours a day. Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## sniffindaisies

I'm SO glad to see this thread, because I have a Fluval Spec 5 gallon and an issue that's been bugging me since I bought it. The only heater I have found (that will fit in the compartment where the pump is) isn't strong enough; it only raises the temperature of the water by four or five degrees at best, and my house is cold. That means in a 24-hour period, my betta's tank goes anywhere from 74 to 80 degrees. His behavior and appetite are great but his fins are looking pretty ratty, and I'm wondering if the temperature fluctuations could be part of the problem? 

The pump hose fits diagonally across the very small compartment where I have my heater. If I turn the filter pump around 180 degrees, the intake panel will be facing away from the filter sponge, but it will move the hose over to the same side where the output nozzle is. I could probably fit a bigger heater in the compartment if I did that, but would the filter be as effective if I did? What are other Spec 5 owners doing? I could just have a bit of the lid cut to accommodate a bigger heater in the main compartment, but I really don't want to have to resort to that if there is a better solution. Thanks in advance for any replies... I'm off to start skimming the rest of the posts on this thread. So grateful I found this resource... it's already been so much more informative about betta care than anyone I've encountered at my local pet stores.


----------



## sniffindaisies

well, since I didn't want to be *that girl* that asks a detailed question without doing any reading... I have just sat here and read ALL 57 pages of chatter about these tanks. I'm happy to know that the betta's resting against the intake panel of the Spec V is a common problem and I'm going to order a surface skimmer to cover the grate. Indy's fins are shredded and I'm guessing that's why. He has a betta hammock but he ignores it in favor of the grate. I'm still working on the heater issue but I'm leaning toward that ridiculously expensive titanium one because it won't have to be crammed in so that it's actually touching the filter hose. The things we do for our fish.


----------



## kman

sniffindaisies said:


> I'm SO glad to see this thread, because I have a Fluval Spec 5 gallon and an issue that's been bugging me since I bought it. The only heater I have found (that will fit in the compartment where the pump is) isn't strong enough; it only raises the temperature of the water by four or five degrees at best, and my house is cold. That means in a 24-hour period, my betta's tank goes anywhere from 74 to 80 degrees. His behavior and appetite are great but his fins are looking pretty ratty, and I'm wondering if the temperature fluctuations could be part of the problem?
> 
> The pump hose fits diagonally across the very small compartment where I have my heater. If I turn the filter pump around 180 degrees, the intake panel will be facing away from the filter sponge, but it will move the hose over to the same side where the output nozzle is. I could probably fit a bigger heater in the compartment if I did that, but would the filter be as effective if I did? What are other Spec 5 owners doing? I could just have a bit of the lid cut to accommodate a bigger heater in the main compartment, but I really don't want to have to resort to that if there is a better solution. Thanks in advance for any replies... I'm off to start skimming the rest of the posts on this thread. So grateful I found this resource... it's already been so much more informative about betta care than anyone I've encountered at my local pet stores.


Two main choices here: Either find a heater that fits, or simply get a more powerful heater and put it inside the main tank, where you'll see it, but size is no issue.

I'm not sure which heaters you've tried, but two recommendations for heaters that will fit come to mind:

1) Cobalt NeoTherm, which _should_ fit (see below), or

2) Titanium heaters from a number of companies (here's a 50w example and here is a 100w version from the same company), which are really tiny and will definitely fit the pump compartment in any Spec.

Neither of these are low-cost heaters, but both are excellent, well-regarded, and considerably more powerful than the smaller ones you often find. The small ones _can_ work well, in the right circumstances, but if you want it small AND powerful due to your specific circumstances, you usually have to pay a bit more.

Personally, I have a NeoTherm in my Spec 2g, and the 25w model works great for me. My office environment doesn't fluctuate as much yours does, however (and SoCal doesn't get all that cold, normally), plus my 2g is smaller than your 5 gal Spec, so for you, I'd look at the 50w model. Both are the same size, physically, I believe. I _think_ the compartment where you can fit a heater is the same size in both the 2g and V models. (if anything, the V is likely be at least a smidge bigger) It's tight, but does fit.


----------



## mart

I keep a Cobalt 25 watt in my 5 gal, and it never flucuates, and keeps it perfect.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Nobody has any advise in regards to my tank?


----------



## kman

mart said:


> I keep a Cobalt 25 watt in my 5 gal, and it never flucuates, and keeps it perfect.


I used to have one in my 6 gal Fluval Edge, and it was great, except in one especially cold winter (for here in LA, mind you) when the room would get MUCH colder than usual at night. I think it struggled a little at that time. But I might be thinking of my current 17 gal tank. I wish I could remember.  It was great the rest of the year, but I definitely remember it struggling when the temps were highly variable that winter, last year. Sounds like *sniffindaisies* might be in a similar circumstances, with an especially cold house. A heater that does great in other, more stable, conditions won't necessarily be able to do as well in more variable conditions if it doesn't have a lot of extra power capacity.

Consider the physical heater size is the same (for the Cobaly 25w and 50w units), and the cost difference is minimal, I'd get the at least the 50w heater just to be on the safe side. (Or perhaps better yet the 100w Titanium model... but even I think that's kind of overkill ... _unless_ temp rangers are truly severe in some part of the country with serious winters.)


----------



## kman

jsalexson4689 said:


> I need some help from fellow Spec owners and planted tank peeps especially. I converted my tank to a planted tank almost a month ago, I upgraded the tank light to the fluval 13 watt compact and have taken every step to help the plants grow but I seem to be failing in the planted tank endevour.
> 
> The dwarf baby tears I originally added didnt make it and had to be removed. The dwarf hair grass has alot of brown and dead grass in it. The moneywort has some dead leaves and the java moss constantly has brown in it. I dont know what Im doing wrong. Im doing the water changes weekly, Seachem Flourish once a week and Seachem Flourish Excel daily. The tank light is on atleast 9 hours a day. Any help would be extremely appreciated.


Which Spec do you have?

Cut your light period to 8 hours per day, or you'll end up fighting algae. More is not better, in this case.

Dwarf Baby Tears require a high tech tank and co2. They won't do well (as you discovered) with anything less, even adding Excel doesn't cut it.

DHG will do ok, and not DIE, in a low tech tank, but it will only grow up, not out, and will not spread or carpet. I have DHG in my Spec 2g and it does fine, but doesn't spread out at all. I just trim a bit off the top periodically. (like every 4-6 months... it grows slow in low tech)

The rest of your plants should be fine under the conditions specified, so I'm not sure what's going on. Perhaps a photo would help? One thing to consider adding is Potassium (SeaChem's should do well), which is often in short supply in a low tech tank. Also, do you have root tabs? That wouldn't help the Java moss, but might help rooted plants some.

The Fluval light _should_ be adequate, so I'm not sure what's going on. Do you have a test kit, and have you tested your water to see where your numbers are?


----------



## jsalexson4689

I have the Spec III. Only 8 hours a day? There seems to be different opinions for how long to keep the light on for, hence the confusion. My original post about the plants has three photos of how the plants look. I have not tried root tabs yet. 13 watts for a 2.6 gallon tank should be _more _than adequate for all range of plants I thought? Yup I have the master kit and I will test everything today and report back.


----------



## kman

jsalexson4689 said:


> I have the Spec III. Only 8 hours a day? There seems to be different opinions for how long to keep the light on for, hence the confusion. My original post about the plants has three photos of how the plants look. I have not tried root tabs yet. 13 watts for a 2.6 gallon tank should be _more _than adequate for all range of plants I thought? Yup I have the master kit and I will test everything today and report back.


Yes, only 8 hours per day, for sure. Possibly less, if algae starts to crop up. Very little dispute on this subject in the planted tank forums. It's almost never recommended to have more than an 8 hour lighting period.

13 watts for a 2.6 gal tank is plenty of light, for sure... _too_ plenty, is the concern. So much light on such a small tank can put you into high light categories (hard to say for sure without knowing the PAR value, which I don't offhand). This is the problem. Without co2 to balance out high lighting, high light risks ending up with an algae farm. The plants are getting lots of light, but they can't use it effectively without co2 to to give them the carbon source they need for growth. Although you could raise the light considerably higher to help.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Okay I purchased a timer so I will have the light on for exactly 8 hours a day from now on. I purchased Seachem root tabs and put 2 in the substrate today. I also purchased seachems Plant Pack Enhancers, (Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium). Can anyone recommend some plants that will do alright without Co2 in this small of a tank?


----------



## kman

jsalexson4689 said:


> Okay I purchased a timer so I will have the light on for exactly 8 hours a day from now on. I purchased Seachem root tabs and put 2 in the substrate today. I also purchased seachems Plant Pack Enhancers, (Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium). Can anyone recommend some plants that will do alright without Co2 in this small of a tank?


Anubias and Java Fern are very nice looking and about as easy care as it gets. Dwarf hair grass does fine without co2, it just won't spread. Java moss can be popular, too, along with Hornwort and others. I've had ok luck with some of the Crypts, too, like Crypt Parva. Lots of people here have plants in tanks with no co2 and low light, those will be good candidates.


----------



## jsalexson4689

I have Java moss covering a piece of driftwood in the tank now. The dwarf hairgrass has not been doing well at all, hopefully the root tabs will fix that. The crypto parva I have is barely staying alive.


----------



## kman

jsalexson4689 said:


> I have Java moss covering a piece of driftwood in the tank now. The dwarf hairgrass has not been doing well at all, hopefully the root tabs will fix that. The crypto parva I have is barely staying alive.


Plants take time to get established, particularly in low tech tanks (at least weeks, and more likely months). Crypts, in particular, are notorious for "melting" until they're established. Give it time, and chances are things will work themselves out, unless there is a genuine problem, but I don't see any massive warning flares based on the info you've provided on your setup.


----------



## starkissed

I just purchased the Spec III from petco.com and they're running 48.99 and free shipping on 50$+ :] In case anyone's been waiting on a sale!


----------



## Tree

=D nice price! 

here is an update on my Spec. I am waiting for some more floating plants to arrive in the mail to add in it, then I will add a new picture.










I had to change the lighting, my plants were not growing all that well with the LED light. ^^;


----------



## Tree

added more plants! =D hehe


----------



## Aqua1990

I have the Flubal Spec V and my betta seems to like to rest his body up against the top slatted filter. Anyone else have that happen?


----------



## Wiccandove

Aqua1990 said:


> I have the Flubal Spec V and my betta seems to like to rest his body up against the top slatted filter. Anyone else have that happen?


My favorite betta lives in a fluval chi - he loves to rest against the filter/light combo on the side opposite where the water return is. He's a HMPK and while the filter didn't seem to bother him to much he hadn't blown any bubble nests. After some fiddling with reducing the water flow I added part of a small plastic food container which has provided him a great place to blow his first nest. (sorry for the bad pic but you get the idea)


----------



## Aqua1990

Wiccandove said:


> My favorite betta lives in a fluval chi - he loves to rest against the filter/light combo on the side opposite where the water return is. He's a HMPK and while the filter didn't seem to bother him to much he hadn't blown any bubble nests. After some fiddling with reducing the water flow I added part of a small plastic food container which has provided him a great place to blow his first nest. (sorry for the bad pic but you get the idea)


This is what he does in the Fluval. He has me concerned. I watch him swim up to it and turn sideways and place his body against it for a few minutes then swim away. I have the filter on the lowest setting and gave him plenty of places to hide also. Is this normal?


----------



## jsalexson4689

Aqua1990 said:


> This is what he does in the Fluval. He has me concerned. I watch him swim up to it and turn sideways and place his body against it for a few minutes then swim away. I have the filter on the lowest setting and gave him plenty of places to hide also. Is this normal?


That is very normal, do yourself a favor and read through some of the first pages of this thread. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Does anyone know what the wattage equivalent of the LED lamp on the Fluval Spec III?


----------



## jsalexson4689

I contacted Fluval and their support staff told me 1.86 Watts. Far lower than I was expecting. Not sure how well the plants are going to do with that.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Can anyone suggest an aquarium light that would be suitable for the Fluval Spec III? 2 watts per gallon ideally


----------



## Tree

Aqua1990 said:


> I have the Flubal Spec V and my betta seems to like to rest his body up against the top slatted filter. Anyone else have that happen?


Yup my boy does that all the time. I placed craft mesh over it so his fins wont get stuck. 



jsalexson4689 said:


> Can anyone suggest an aquarium light that would be suitable for the Fluval Spec III? 2 watts per gallon ideally


How many gallons is it again? I think 10-18 watts would be fine. I have 18 watts for my 5 gallon and my plants are growing like mad. =) my lights are fluorescent lights.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Its is a 2.5 gallon tank. I have the Fluval Compact Florescent lamp on there now and it is a 13 watt light and the plants are burning.


----------



## Tree

jsalexson4689 said:


> Its is a 2.5 gallon tank. I have the Fluval Compact Florescent lamp on there now and it is a 13 watt light and the plants are burning.



Burning? can plants burn from lights? Maybe raise the light higher. The higher the light the plants will get less light, and the closer the light to the tank more light to the plants. how many hours do you have the lights on?


----------



## jsalexson4689

The plants near the top are growing then dieing. I believe they are getting too much light. The fluval lamp inst adjustable for height. If the watts per gallon holds any truth(I know there is controversy over this), 13 watts in 2.5 gallons is over 5 watts per gallon. I have the light on a timer so it is on for 8 hours.


----------



## jsalexson4689

I bought some Amazon Frogbit to cover the surface of the water a bit and hopefully shield the lower plants that dont need high light.


----------



## Tree

jsalexson4689 said:


> I bought some Amazon Frogbit to cover the surface of the water a bit and hopefully shield the lower plants that dont need high light.


yeah give that a shot and see what happens. I will have to look up info on this issue. I do have a furn that is turning brown in one of my tanks, it is growing new leaves. Not sure what the heck its doing.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Thank you, any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been scouring the internet for hours looking for info.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Here's some pics of how the tank is now.


----------



## Tree

I can never grow Hair grass in my tanks. they always look like that and then die. =( the moss seems strange to do that. maybe it is getting used to the water change? 

Here is the issue with mine. its not a spec, but all of my tanks have the same lighting. 









the brown spots, but there is new growth on it. =/

Full shot of one side of my tank:


----------



## jsalexson4689

Im thinking the hairgrass is gonna be removed and maybe replaced with micro swords. My guess is that hairgrass needs proper CO2 setup. Im on day 2 without the 13Watt bulb on and the moss seems to be changing for the better. The crypts were all together dieing when I planted them in the tank.


----------



## Tree

so I got this from Aqua it shows lighting and how it works. =)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=837592&postcount=21


----------



## jsalexson4689

I ran across that in my search as well. Still not sure what to think, even Fluval says that the light is made for 3.9 gallon tanks and up.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

As long as plants are showing new growth they are healthy. If your Java Moss is in too dense a clump it's dying from the inside where it's not getting light. If it is tied to something, untie it and put down a really thin layer so that whatever it's tied to shows through.

Are you dosing ferts? I believe I read you were using root tabs but if I'm mistaken the DHG needs it. If you're using Excel I would recommend halving the dose.

Take one clump of DHG and thin it out and plant each section individually. That should encourage spreading and better growth. Planting in clumps like that is not a good thing. When I took a grower's advice and spread them out I had much better success.

Tree: Remove dying leaves so the energy can go to new, healthy leaves.


----------



## jsalexson4689

The java moss is tied to a piece of driftwood is a thin layer. I have 3 root tabs in the tank spread out and I am dosing via the Seachem recommended schedule, of NPK, excel and flourish. About 2 or 3 weeks ago I took all the hairgrass out, cleaned off the dead pieces and replanted them and the pictures were taken today, they now look like they did before replanting.


----------



## Tree

Tree: Remove dying leaves so the energy can go to new said:


> the new sprouts are attached to the dead leaves, should I cut them off and plant them in the dirt?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

jsalexson4689 said:


> The java moss is tied to a piece of driftwood is a thin layer. I have 3 root tabs in the tank spread out and I am dosing via the Seachem recommended schedule, of NPK, excel and flourish. About 2 or 3 weeks ago I took all the hairgrass out, cleaned off the dead pieces and replanted them and the pictures were taken today, they now look like they did before replanting.


Unless your tank has been up for months and if your photo is accurate as of today, your Java Moss was layered too thick. You should be able to see most of the surface of the driftwood when moss is first tied down; after several months the moss will cover the surface on its own.

Tree: Remove as much of the leaf as you can without hurting the new plantlets.

Here's an example of newly-attached moss done properly (Thanks to Peachii):


----------



## jsalexson4689

The moss has been in the tank since the end of July


----------



## Tree

Ok, seems like they detached themselves off of the dead leaves so I just added them to the dirt. we will see how things turn out. They have roots already so I am sure they will be fine. ^^ thanks Russel.


----------



## Tree

here is what they look like. do you think they will make it? 8D I tried putting most of the roots in the ground but some are poking out. XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

They may be static for a while so don't give up on them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

jsalexson4689 said:


> The moss has been in the tank since the end of July


I really think the problem is it was put on a bit too thick in the beginning. That's the reason I didn't successfully grow moss on decor when I first tried. Let's hope it's something that simple and easy to fix.


----------



## Tree

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> They may be static for a while so don't give up on them.




right. =) I took some extra sprouts out a while ago and added it into my other 5 gallon, it has not changed a bit yet. 

another question, I heard that since I have a natural planted tank with soil, you don't need CO2, is that true or should I add some to give the plants a boost?


----------



## jsalexson4689

Heres a pic of what I just trimmed off that shows the plant burning


----------



## jsalexson4689

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I really think the problem is it was put on a bit too thick in the beginning. That's the reason I didn't successfully grow moss on decor when I first tried. Let's hope it's something that simple and easy to fix.


It has definitely spread across the driftwood in the month it has been on it, what should I do about it now?


----------



## Tree

Hmmm looks like melting to me. I'm sure with those trimmed off the new growth will grow large in no time. =)


----------



## jsalexson4689

Tree said:


> Hmmm looks like melting to me. I'm sure with those trimmed off the new growth will grow large in no time. =)


How long does melting last for? Its still happening, every day I have to trim out a leave or two that looks like that.


----------



## Ptolemy

Hello Everyone!

I found this forum and thread when I was searching for information on the fluval spec III that I purchased a few days ago. I am a novice when it comes to aquariums and Betta Fish. Seems like this is a good place to get information 

This is currently how I have my Spec III set up. I am planning on getting my fish tonight or tomorrow. Does this set up look okay? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tree

Hmmm maybe there is some sort of Plant Deficiencies? here is a site on this that I just got from another forum. I am having issues with my Anubias with holes and curling along with my sword turning yellow. 
http://www.theplantguy.org/Plant-Deficiencies_ep_73.html


----------



## jsalexson4689

Awesome thanks for that info!! That should help. I certainly have the right stuff to dose but I am not sure how much to vary the regiment that Seachem says I should follow. This is what I am following now


----------



## jsalexson4689

Ptolemy said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I found this forum and thread when I was searching for information on the fluval spec III that I purchased a few days ago. I am a novice when it comes to aquariums and Betta Fish. Seems like this is a good place to get information
> 
> This is currently how I have my Spec III set up. I am planning on getting my fish tonight or tomorrow. Does this set up look okay?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Your tank looks beautiful, if your betta gets stressed out I would suggest more hiding places for him/her to retreat to. If that is the kind of fish you are getting.


----------



## Tree

jsalexson4689 said:


> Awesome thanks for that info!! That should help. I certainly have the right stuff to dose but I am not sure how much to vary the regiment that Seachem says I should follow. This is what I am following now




Oh neat! good idea to use a chart. 8D


----------



## Ptolemy

jsalexson4689 said:


> Your tank looks beautiful, if your betta gets stressed out I would suggest more hiding places for him/her to retreat to. If that is the kind of fish you are getting.


Thank you! Yes I am getting a betta  Thanks for the tip. I was thinking about getting some drift wood but haven't found any in the stores that will fit in my tank.


----------



## jsalexson4689

Not sure where you live but I got mine from a local Petco that was already soaked for a long time and had growths on it for around 5 bucks!! Its much better to buy one that is presoaked and has good growth on it than starting from scratch yourself in a new tank


----------



## jsalexson4689

My betta loves the water sprite I added to the tank, that would take up alot of the background for you so you dont have to look at the black plastic background. Great for the betta's to hide in and swim through. Amazon frogbit is a nice addition to the top of the tank as well


----------



## Ptolemy

jsalexson4689 said:


> My betta loves the water sprite I added to the tank, that would take up alot of the background for you so you dont have to look at the black plastic background. Great for the betta's to hide in and swim through. Amazon frogbit is a nice addition to the top of the tank as well



Cool, I'll look into these plants


----------



## karev2828

A fluval spec v is on my short list to upgrade me new betta from a one gallon bowl.

What modifications/upgrades would I need to make? Which specific heater would be best? I may add live plants but i have not made up my mind.


----------



## takevin

Just got my Fluval spec 5g the other day. Cycled with live bacteria, water from another tank and also with a filter from the other tank. Mods/upgrades to tank, ordered the aqueon pro 50w heater, hagen fluval nano led box scored for 50 shipped off ebay. Also new tri media basket and protein skimmer. Getting some free plants from a asst mngr at lfs. Scored a nice deal on driftwood yesterday from him too.


----------



## TerriGtoo

karev2828 said:


> A fluval spec v is on my short list to upgrade me new betta from a one gallon bowl.
> 
> What modifications/upgrades would I need to make? Which specific heater would be best? I may add live plants but i have not made up my mind.


Fluval Spec V tanks are notorious for accumulating biofilm on the surface of the water because of the filter set-up. I would recommend spending the $5 or $6 to get the skimmer. You can find them on Ebay. I purchased one for each of my Fluval Specs and no more biofilm. Of course if the aesthetics of it don't bother you, then I wouldn't spend the money. Personally I hated how it looked.


----------



## couscous74

*Spec V mods*

Picked up a white Spec V for my office last week. Worked on a few mods.
Plants going in tomorrow. 
Pic 1: Plastic canvas added to lid.
Pic 2: DIY Divider using same clear plastic canvas. I made it a double layer and stuck a piece of tubing in the middle to deform the divider, so that the holes don't line up exactly.
Pic 3: I don't know why the pic is sideways. It's a pic of the same plastic canvas used over the intakes.
Pic 4: I wanted to run some tubing to the far chamber to make sure I had water movement there as well, then decided to have some surface agitation to break up any biofilm.
Fish to come next week.


----------



## starkissed

I've debated adding a nerite snail to my betta's Spec III. Think this would be ok? If I can't bust my algae issue I may "hire" some help :]


----------



## Harrison and Owen

I need help on slowing down my flow in my new Fluval. It's turned down as low as it will go but that's not enough. Pics would be helpful too.


----------



## Ptolemy

Has anyone had an issue with the light on the spec III? I've had it for about a month now. It turns on fine, but when I go to turn it off at night, typically nothing happens when I move it to the off switch. The light stays on. So I have to turn it "on/off, on/off, on/off, a bunch of times to get the light to actually turn off. Has anyone encountered this?


----------



## jsalexson4689

Ptolemy said:


> Has anyone had an issue with the light on the spec III? I've had it for about a month now. It turns on fine, but when I go to turn it off at night, typically nothing happens when I move it to the off switch. The light stays on. So I have to turn it "on/off, on/off, on/off, a bunch of times to get the light to actually turn off. Has anyone encountered this?


Yup that happened with mine as well, low quality slide switch inside the light I presume. A good way to fix this is to buy a timer for your light and then you would have a consistent schedule for lighting that would be good for your fish and or plants and you wouldnt have to worry about messing with the light switch everyday.


----------



## Ptolemy

jsalexson4689 said:


> Yup that happened with mine as well, low quality slide switch inside the light I presume. A good way to fix this is to buy a timer for your light and then you would have a consistent schedule for lighting that would be good for your fish and or plants and you wouldnt have to worry about messing with the light switch everyday.


Thanks for the tip! I was considering contacting the company and thought they may send me a replacement if I have a faulty one, but sounds like it may just be how they're made. I'll look into getting a timer.


----------



## glima3388

I did some mods for Spec V

Added an led-strip bar with all colors and put it underneath the original light mechanism. Adjusted the top to be higher up by putting some very small furniture sticky pads to the the 4 corners of the tanks. 

Elevating the top maybe 1/4 - 1/2 inch - in turn you down get the spillage of water of you fill your tank high and like your Betta to breathe better.

Anyone ever done a Spec divider? I'd only do it if it was glass


----------



## sniffindaisies

my betta's fins were getting really torn up and ratty and I finally figured out it was because he was sticking himself onto the intake grate to rest at night. I tied some black plastic canvas over the grate, and now his fins are all grown back in and he looks beautiful and healthy again. It's a great fix...simple, inexpensive, and invisible in the tank.





Aqua1990 said:


> This is what he does in the Fluval. He has me concerned. I watch him swim up to it and turn sideways and place his body against it for a few minutes then swim away. I have the filter on the lowest setting and gave him plenty of places to hide also. Is this normal?


----------



## glima3388

sniffindaisies said:


> my betta's fins were getting really torn up and ratty and I finally figured out it was because he was sticking himself onto the intake grate to rest at night. I tied some black plastic canvas over the grate, and now his fins are all grown back in and he looks beautiful and healthy again. It's a great fix...simple, inexpensive, and invisible in the tank.


Yea mine does the same thing as well. What I'd it about the intake that the Bettas love so much?

I don't quite understand what you did tho, pics?


----------



## sniffindaisies

I think they like sticking themselves to the grate because it enables them to rest near the surface of the water, so they don't have to swim very far to breathe. I saw something about that when I first started reading up on bettas... they hang out on plants near the surface of the water at night, presumably for that reason.

I don't have a photo at the moment, but I think I can explain it. I cut a piece of black plastic canvas that was just a little bigger than the surface area of the intake grate, and trimmed off all the sharp points. Then, holding the plastic flat against the grate, I looped invisible thread through the top of the plastic canvas and through the slats of the grate in three places (once at both ends, once in the middle) and tied it at the very top so the thread is above the surface of the water. The plastic canvas sticks to the grate, but it's only tied at the top so I could flip it up if I wanted to. Otherwise it stays completely flat against the grate. Does that make sense? I think some people have done this using small cable ties instead of thread, but I just used what I had laying around. 





glima3388 said:


> Yea mine does the same thing as well. What I'd it about the intake that the Bettas love so much?
> 
> I don't quite understand what you did tho, pics?


----------



## glima3388

Makes sense, thanks.

So the Betta stops hanging there huh?


----------



## sniffindaisies

glima3388 said:


> Makes sense, thanks.
> 
> So the Betta stops hanging there huh?


oh, no....nothing will keep him away from his favorite spot except blocking it off (which makes the filter work less efficiently). The plastic canvas just keeps his fins from getting torn up.


----------



## TerriGtoo

sniffindaisies said:


> my betta's fins were getting really torn up and ratty and I finally figured out it was because he was sticking himself onto the intake grate to rest at night. I tied some black plastic canvas over the grate, and now his fins are all grown back in and he looks beautiful and healthy again. It's a great fix...simple, inexpensive, and invisible in the tank.


Hehe, I fixed one of mine too.......wanted to experiment! Carefully removed the entire filter box/frame from one of my Specs. (If you try this you have to be very careful not to cut the sealant holding the glass panes together at bottom corners.) It gives the fish more room and I can use pretty much any filtration system I want. I have to say, Fluval's idea for their filtration system in the Specs was unique, but way too much of a hassle for fish and human alike. Since I sucessfully modified one, I am considering doing this to all of mine.


----------



## givemethatfish

I had that on/off switch problem on one of my Spec V tanks. Fluval sent me a replacement night with no problem, and the new one works fine.


----------



## shooter

All set up and just waiting for Bruce to arrive from Thailand in a few days!

2.8 gallon fluval spec









The mod I did to reduce the flow strength:









And the surface skimmer to reduce bio-film and also discourage Bruce from resting against the intake grate:


And last but not least - Bruce...


----------



## griffinhot

Shooter,

Bruce is strikingly, good looking. I'm sure he will enjoy
your well planted tank. Good fortune with him.


----------



## sniffindaisies

oh my goodness, Bruce is beautiful. I had that same skimmer (did they send you a swedish fish in the box too? lol) and it didn't work for keeping my fish off the grate OR keeping the surface clear. I really hope it works for you! The weirdest thing is that the protein film in my tank didn't start developing until after I'd had the fish in it for a couple of months. My naive side is hoping it will eventually disappear. ha.


----------



## shooter

sniffindaisies said:


> oh my goodness, Bruce is beautiful. I had that same skimmer (did they send you a swedish fish in the box too? lol) and it didn't work for keeping my fish off the grate OR keeping the surface clear. I really hope it works for you! The weirdest thing is that the protein film in my tank didn't start developing until after I'd had the fish in it for a couple of months. My naive side is hoping it will eventually disappear. ha.


Well for me it did get rid of the unsightly bio-film overnight and it hasn't been back. Bruce isn't here yet though, so I have no idea if he will be a grate-rester or not. And yes, it came with a swedish fish! LOL


----------



## glima3388

Dope Betta Shooter.

Anyone have the links or page numbers for the tube/filter mods?


----------



## Minerva

glima3388 said:


> Dope Betta Shooter.
> 
> Anyone have the links or page numbers for the tube/filter mods?


I'd like to know this information too..

..ah.. apologies on the sideways pictures.. mobile uploads..
This is my spec iii.. I have the specifics written in the tank album if you're so inclined.. 

This first picture was taken almost 3 weeks after initial set up, a few pond snails were roaming and I think was showing signs of copepods..

Next picture was taken today.. Current inhabitants are live plants, pond snails and a bunch of worms.. I think they are detritus worms? 

Going to update my journal when I have more time..
I have a betta waiting for it to cycle..


----------



## Nikki86

I'm loving this thread!!! I'm setting up my fluval spec V tomorrow for my EE and I know I'm gonna have to baffle the filter but I'm not sure how to any ideas?


----------



## Nikki86

Just set up today so substrate dust still settling lol I'm gonna add Aries Tuesday I want to check the heater and filter Monday at work before adding my baby


----------



## kman

Nikki86 said:


> I'm loving this thread!!! I'm setting up my fluval spec V tomorrow for my EE and I know I'm gonna have to baffle the filter but I'm not sure how to any ideas?


Really, what are you looking for? Just tear off a tiny (pea-sized) piece of foam from the big block in the main filter area, and put it in the outflow nozzle (from the back, then stick it back in place). Tear off tiny pieces to adjust until you have the flow you want. Done.


----------



## Nikki86

Cool thank you I'll do that


----------



## Minerva

*latest arrangement .. just transferred the Java fern into the tank*

Here is a view of the front and from the top..
I took the moss ball out and added the Java fern..
Doing water testing to see if it's ready for my betta, Mulder..


----------



## jarabas

Wow--I just discovered this thread.
I have a Spec III, two Spec Vs, and an Edge. I love them all.
I'll post the Edge as it's the newest tank and waiting for a gold hmpk from Thailand who gets here Wed.

I've tried slightly different mods with my different tanks. I've swapped out the charcoal cartridge for Purigen in all the tanks. I've got slightly hard water, so I have frog moss pads in the tops of all the filters as well. That actually dampens the flow from the head a bit and I also stuff some foam into it to dampen it a bit more. The Edge has an HOB so I've been experimenting with a bigger frog moss pad in a bag that's fixed into the spout to cut the flow a bit.
I've got two bare bottoms, one with white sand and caribsea substrate in the edge. 

I haven't read through the entire thread, but will read it in bits and pieces to see what you all are doing with your tanks!

Here's the Edge and the new guy who's moving in soon.


----------



## jarabas

glima3388 said:


> I did some mods for Spec V
> 
> Added an led-strip bar with all colors and put it underneath the original light mechanism. Adjusted the top to be higher up by putting some very small furniture sticky pads to the the 4 corners of the tanks.
> 
> Elevating the top maybe 1/4 - 1/2 inch - in turn you down get the spillage of water of you fill your tank high and like your Betta to breathe better.
> 
> Anyone ever done a Spec divider? I'd only do it if it was glass


I made a divider with plastic canvas from the craft store and the stiff "binders" that come with those clear folders you put your papers inside in college. Then I tied a great big pad of java moss over the whole thing to make a moss "wall."


----------



## Emma77

Hi! I'm very chuffed with my Fluvial Spec V for Jeffrey the VT. However, this morning he has a frayed top fin with an actual hole in it!

Every single tank decoration was checked for smoothness and I'm thinking it has to be the slatted top intake. I had pulled up the sponge from the filter to cover the back - perhaps that wasn't good enough? Anyone else have a similar experience or advice?


----------



## slickz

Been a few years since last tank (110gl) and decided to start again with a Betta nano set up. Fluval Spec V, fully modified and planted, still not happy with some plants yet. All cycled and shrimp should be here this week. Going to let them set up home for about a month before adding a Betta. Seen a few killer looking Betta's, but tank wasn't ready "cycled". Will post additional pics when time comes. Any comments/ideas, please let me know.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just lovely! 

The only thing I would do is make sure there's a lot more cover for the shrimp before you add the Betta. I have Red Sakura breeding in my 20 long Betta/community tank because of a huge portion of Subwassertang.


----------



## slickz

No doubt, was thinking of pulling the rock in favor of a moss covered chunk of bamboo/cave. Got more plantings that may also get added. Shrimp are all minimum of 1/2" in length and I've had that size with a Betta before without any issues. Usually a "hit or miss" period untill I get a decent balance.


----------



## sparrow317

Gave in yesterday and bought a Spec V on discount at Petco with some of my grad money. 

This thread is an evil influence


----------



## Polkadot

jarabas said:


> Wow--I just discovered this thread.
> I have a Spec III, two Spec Vs, and an Edge. I love them all.
> I'll post the Edge as it's the newest tank and waiting for a gold hmpk from Thailand who gets here Wed.
> 
> I've tried slightly different mods with my different tanks. I've swapped out the charcoal cartridge for Purigen in all the tanks. I've got slightly hard water, so I have frog moss pads in the tops of all the filters as well. That actually dampens the flow from the head a bit and I also stuff some foam into it to dampen it a bit more. The Edge has an HOB so I've been experimenting with a bigger frog moss pad in a bag that's fixed into the spout to cut the flow a bit.
> I've got two bare bottoms, one with white sand and caribsea substrate in the edge.
> 
> I haven't read through the entire thread, but will read it in bits and pieces to see what you all are doing with your tanks!
> 
> Here's the Edge and the new guy who's moving in soon.


Hi jarabas,do you have any photos of your new boy there in his tank.He looks AMAZING! :shock:


----------



## sparrow317




----------



## Tree

its been a while since I updated the spec thread. XD so here I GO!

Here is my Spec


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

jsalexson4689 said:


> Here's some pics of how the tank is now.


Are you growing those beautiful plants with the PCL13 Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp (13 watt) ?
How did you mount your PCL lamp to the Spec III tank ?
It appears that the bracket for the LED light that comes with the tank is in the way.


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

I just wanted to share with all the dedicated Betta enthusiasts on this thread what I believe to be is the 'absolutely perfect' heater for the Fluval Spec III.
After buying and trying some half a dozen heaters (with thermostats and with temperature preset with thermostats) I decided to stop wasting time and money on heaters that invariably always fell short on temperature control and performance.
THE ABSOLUTELY PERFECT HEATER THAT I ALLUDED TO IS THE 'COBALT NEO-THERM SUBMERSIBLE AQUARIUM HEATER' FROM COBALT AQUATICS.
It is electronic and the 50 watt model heats my Spec III tank perfectly to my set temperature of 80 degrees with virtually no variation whatsoever.
Granted it is a little more expensive than most heaters, but it is available on eBay and it fits absolutely perfectly into the pump compartment of the Fluval Spec III.


----------



## allied123

Oh my god. that heater is nearly as much as I paid for my fluval spec v. holy.


----------



## TerriGtoo

+Steven--I have highly suggested the Cobalt Neo Therm many times here and I completely agree. Yes, they are expensive but well worth it. I have over the past year or so changed out almost all of my heaters to these, with four tanks to go. The quality is exceptional. I prefer the fact that these hold up well and I do not have to spend money to replace defective heaters that give out. As an example, I purchased 4 Hydor 25 watt heaters, and all four malfunctioned within a year.
I want to give my bettas and other fish the best out there, even if I have to cut budget somewhere else to do so.


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

*Perfect solution to the fluval spec return nozzle output issue*

And, another important point to mention is that Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm heaters come with a 3 year warranty !!!!!

After much trial and error, and ripped fins, I have solved another PROBLEMATIC issue that we have all faced with our Fluval Spec's -controlling and regulating RETURN OUTPUT AND CURRENT from the output nozzle.
My simple and inexpensive solution, and it really does work absolutely perfectly, is to slip over the return output nozzle of the Fluval Spec, believe it or not, a Fluval Edge Prefilter Sponge and lock it into place with a thermometer.
It is really just that simple and really just that effective and perfect !!!!!


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

I would attach photos but can't for the life of me (and others) figure out how to 'Insert Image' that I have on desktop in my PC.


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Here's mine! Fluval Spec V.

Inhabitants:
-1 Betta Splendens (male, veil-tail)
-2 Indian whisker shrimp

Plants:
-Java fern
-Some kind of crypt, I think?? Not exactly sure...

Gravel:
-Lots of it. Probably going to replace what I have soon with something darker and more neutral.

Etc:
-A piece of granite from somewhere in the San Gabriel Mountains
-A piece of driftwood

Modifications:
-Holes cut in the pump's output tube to reduce mass-flow rate of the filtered water.


----------



## Smudge369

Those tanks look amazing! It's funny because those tanks look exactly like mine! Except mine's a Aqua One Panoramic 29 (8 gallon) - I live in Aus. And we don't get Fluval... 
Does anyone cover their filter intake?


----------



## EasternSierra

I purchased a Fluval Spec III for $43 recently for my one male, Taco. After reading reviews and suggestions for filter/tank mods I decided to rip out the partition in my tank and replace the filter system with a sponge filter system. 

I am so happy with the results! Instead of 2.6 gallons, I can put a full 3 gallons into the tank. Additionally, I have fake plants plus to Anubias plants that Taco loooooves to rest in. I made this tank a Studio Ghibil themed tank!


----------



## allied123

Hey everyone I need some advice on lids and lights for the fluval spec v!

I woke up this morning and the light had fallen into the tank. The black piece that is attached to the side came unglued and the whole fixture fell forward into the tank. This is just the dumbest design and it makes me so mad. However, on the up side none of the residents of the tank were injured and neither was I when I removed it. So now I'm thinking of getting a solid glass lid and a new light fixture of course.

I'm not exactly sure how you would go about making your own glass lid? I understand most people buy glass then get it cut at a hardware store but what keeps the lid from sliding off? Has anyone tried this?

I'm also thinking of getting the finnex planted plus 24/7 but I don't want to deal with co2 (however I would be willing to start dosing fertilizers maybe excel would do the job?). Should I just stick with a lower light like the finnex stingray? I have one in my other 5.5 gallon but I was kind of wanting something different and I thought the sunrise thing seemed really cool. 

If anyone has any light or lid suggestions I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Leotah

I successfully baffled the pump nozzle to my fluval spec iii by using the fluval edge pre-filter sponge and a black zip tie. The sponge fit snugly over the nozzle and the black zip tie was a nice way to secure it and blend into the sponge. I'm not bothered by it and Maho will actually rest on top of the sponge, so I know the flow through it doesn't bother him now. Haha


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

Leotah said:


> I successfully baffled the pump nozzle to my fluval spec iii by using the fluval edge pre-filter sponge and a black zip tie. The sponge fit snugly over the nozzle and the black zip tie was a nice way to secure it and blend into the sponge. I'm not bothered by it and Maho will actually rest on top of the sponge, so I know the flow through it doesn't bother him now. Haha


Great looking tank Leotah. really beautiful and well done,
You may eventually want to cut the 'black zip tie' off and add a small Mag Float instead which you can just butt up to the end of the Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge to keep it firmly in place, even though you probably don't need either to keep the sponge in place.
The Mag Float is so useful in keeping the inside of the glass perfectly clean, so in effect it serves a dual purpose also keeping the sponge tightly on the water output nozzle.

Also, can you please tell me how you attached your photos to your thread.
Thanks
Steve

Can you please give us a breakdown of all the plants that you have in the tank, including the floating plants on top.
Do you fertilize the plants ?
CO2 ?
What substrate did you use ?


----------



## Leotah

I have one of the magnets already, but I don't like seeing it in the tank so I keep it hidden in the filter area until needed. 

I just click the manage attachments button beneath the typing area for the message. If you don't see that option then you are using the quick response box. Click the yellow box icon with the mountains on it and you will be able to upload pics manually. 

I am using the stock light for my plants, without CO2, but with the use of eco complete substrate and root tabs. 

In my tank, I have anubias nana petite on the spiderwood. As well as staurogyne repens, ludwigia sp red hybrid, Amazon sword, and water wisteria. My floaters in this tank are all salvinia minima.


----------



## Endowarrior2009

I am seriously thinking of getting a fluval now after look all you guys/girls tanks maybe when I get my taxes back lol


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Might as well post my updated tank!


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Might as well post my updated tank!


Yet another beautifully planted Spec V tank.
This Fluval Spec thread is such a wonderful thread, a phenomenal thread and forum for all of us dedicated Fluval Spec III and V owners.

IMHO (in my humble opinion) we should always include a description of the substrate used and the brand, plants used, type of wood (driftwood, Mopani, manzanita) for those who will try and emulate our decorating style.


----------



## STEVEN TURITZ

Here are the pictures of the Fluval Edge Pre-Filter I installed to baffle the return water output of the Fluval Spec III that I previously wasn't able to in my earlier post.


----------



## Bobioden

Received this Little Guy (still unnamed) off Aquabid yesterday
Here is Fluval spec 3, I set-up for him today.
I added a Fluval Sponge onto the output, and have a Surface Skimmer on order.


----------



## kira70591

*Fluval Spec 3 At Work*

Hi all,

I just purchased a Fluval Spec 3 for my desk at work. I have done planted aquariums before but the plants ended up going out on me after awhile. I am attempting it again for this tank. This time I used Eco Complete for the substrate and am using FloraPride to fertilize the plants that I used. I will have to get out the packages as I cannot remember each species off of the top of my head. I also threw in a piece of Mopani wood as the center with which to plant around. I am kind of new to aquascaping so it does not look the best but hopefully it works out. 

I am letting the tank cycle and establish itself first, but I will be putting in a gold mystery snail, a few ghost shrimp, and a betta. I'll be adding them a few at a time to make sure that I do not overload the tank. 

So far the only thing that I have additionally added to the tank is a 10w heater which I may remove as the water temperature is around 86F so the ambient may be fine here at work. I also cut a few holes in the pump tubing to help hinder the flow and just by looking at the water it looks like it helped quite a bit with the pump also being on the lowest setting. 

I will make sure to add some more pictures once I get the tank stocked and if I have any issues with the plants! Sorry about the sideways pictures, I was having issues with editing them.


----------



## allied123

I would seriously rethink any snail in that tank it will be overloaded. Especially mystery snail, they get very large and produce a lot of waste.


----------



## SarlinDescent

So...saw him in the store and couldn't resist, so I have another tank... Plants are red root floaters, crypt wendtii bronze and multiple bucephalandra species.


----------



## shock

Tree said:


> I thought that at first as well, putting holes in the tube?! are you mad!?
> But I gave it a shot any how and now the flow is perfect and the whole tank gets heated much better. =)
> 
> I tried the sponge method but it was not doing its work for filtering out the water. Maybe it was just how I put it on? I had fabric mesh once to lessen the flow but it was still too powerful even with the setting on low.


Can you explain the holes in the tube? Does this improve the design of the Spec 3 for the purposes of a betta?


----------



## brandon87gta

shock said:


> Can you explain the holes in the tube? Does this improve the design of the Spec 3 for the purposes of a betta?


The holes can help two-fold. 

First, it helps reduce the water flow coming from the pump into the tank. You should also put the pump on its lowest setting to help with this too. 

Second, if you have your heater in the same location as the pump, the holes will let the water to flow around the pump allowing it maintain the tank temperature more accurately.


----------



## Bobioden

kira70591 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> View attachment 699481


Looks great, I thought the leaves of the Bamboo plant needs to be above water. Otherwise they will rot.


----------



## zumzum5150

My sons Spec V


----------



## Polkadot

^ @ zumzum - Very nice.Great looking betta too.


----------



## shock

brandon87gta said:


> The holes can help two-fold.
> 
> First, it helps reduce the water flow coming from the pump into the tank. You should also put the pump on its lowest setting to help with this too.
> 
> Second, if you have your heater in the same location as the pump, the holes will let the water to flow around the pump allowing it maintain the tank temperature more accurately.


Yeah, that part made sense to me. I guess I was asking more for someone to describe where to put the holes, how big of holes, etc. I was looking more for a tutorial on the best way to do it. Maybe some pictures of someone's completed modifications would be helpful.


----------



## brandon87gta

shock said:


> Yeah, that part made sense to me. I guess I was asking more for someone to describe where to put the holes, how big of holes, etc. I was looking more for a tutorial on the best way to do it. Maybe some pictures of someone's completed modifications would be helpful.


Here you go, this is the tutorial I used: http://spec-tanks.com/fluval-spec-flow-tube-modification/


----------



## zumzum5150

zumzum5150 said:


> My sons Spec V


Video of the fish and tank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TrqUjosPrc


----------



## shock

brandon87gta said:


> Here you go, this is the tutorial I used: http://spec-tanks.com/fluval-spec-flow-tube-modification/


That's what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## 206Betta

So, is it better to punch the holes in the tube or put a piece of foam over the filter spout (think that's what it's called)? 

Just bought a spec III and my first betta. He always seems to be either looking or attacking the piece of foam right now LOL

Also, do any of you notice your fish flaring a lot in the tank? Think mine sees his own reflection in the glass.


----------



## shock

I decided to go the Spec 3 route for my male bettas. BUT... I'm having some issues getting going...

I ordered the first one from PetSupermarket.com. It was in tact except the lid was cracked. I contacted Fluval (Hagen) and they said they would mail me a replacement. 

I then realized petco.com had them on sale so I decided to go ahead and buy 6 tanks (this is in theory how many male bettas I intend to keep). I was going to return the other to Pet Supermarket.

Now, I received the new six. All of them have a busted lid (packaged underneath the tank) and 5 of them have a cracked plastic base (glass falls/leans on the broken side).

Has anyone else had these problems?

I worry about the long term durability of these things now. I don't want to crack the base if I need to move the tank around.


----------



## Tree

My Spec V, though I had an algae break out and had to trim a lot of my plants down. ^^


----------



## shooter

shock said:


> I decided to go the Spec 3 route for my male bettas. BUT... I'm having some issues getting going...
> 
> I ordered the first one from PetSupermarket.com. It was in tact except the lid was cracked. I contacted Fluval (Hagen) and they said they would mail me a replacement.
> 
> I then realized petco.com had them on sale so I decided to go ahead and buy 6 tanks (this is in theory how many male bettas I intend to keep). I was going to return the other to Pet Supermarket.
> 
> Now, I received the new six. All of them have a busted lid (packaged underneath the tank) and 5 of them have a cracked plastic base (glass falls/leans on the broken side).
> 
> Has anyone else had these problems?
> 
> I worry about the long term durability of these things now. I don't want to crack the base if I need to move the tank around.


I have two Spec III tanks that I bought over a year ago for my two boys. I ordered both online. They both arrived with no damage and now over a year later they are still like new with no flaws. The only thing I replaced on them is the lights, but not because they didn't work, just because I wanted plant lights. I also bought an additional ceramic ring bag for each filter so I could have both filter bags ceramic rings instead of one charcoal and one ceramic. I think you just had bad luck.


----------



## shock

Slight edit... all 6 of them had a cracked base... one just wasn't as noticeable.

At a failure rate of 100% I just don't see how this is going to be an option for me. I really wanted this to work out.

Something else that I found interesting is that the tank I got from Pet Supermarket didn't match the ones from Petco. The first came in a mostly white box and the rear glass was frosted. The six from Petco came in a mostly black box and the rear glass had a black metal mesh attached. Note too that the Pet Supermarket tank is the only one that didn't have a broken base, just a broken lid.

I think it really comes down to a design that needs to be addressed. The bases need to be made to withstand a bit more, or at least they need to be packaged a different way.

I contacted Hagen and they are sending the pics I provided over to their quality control. Maybe they'll be able to address it.


----------



## Bettajungle

Looks like petco is having a sale on their fluval products. 40% off! That makes the spec v 60 bucks instead of 100! Great deal for anyone looking to purchase this tank.


----------



## VeeDubs

The Spec tanks come in 2 different colours, black or white. White for some reason cost a bit more I've noticed.
Nobody else here seems to have a cracked anything on their tanks. Sounds like maybe they had a bad batch or maybe the staff at Petco dropped a skid or something. Can't they be exchanged?


----------



## shock

VeeDubs said:


> The Spec tanks come in 2 different colours, black or white. White for some reason cost a bit more I've noticed.
> Nobody else here seems to have a cracked anything on their tanks. Sounds like maybe they had a bad batch or maybe the staff at Petco dropped a skid or something. Can't they be exchanged?


Regardless of how it happened, there is obviously an opportunity for improvement seeing as I received them from two different vendors this way.

So it's a long story, but basically I now have six Spec 3 tanks with the plastic bases removed and no lids.

I quickly discovered that I needed to run the filter pump cord through the media column to keep it from resting against the heater. The heater is in there very tightly (Marineland VisiTherm 25W). I currently only have 4 heaters of that model so I might try the Marina C10 for the last two tanks. I like the idea of lower wattage/longer run time anyway for consistency as the water exchanges through the chambers.

I cut some holes in the return tube in an attempt to slow down the current but I clearly did not cut enough. I'll disassemble the two that I put together last night and cut some more/larger holes.


----------



## Tree

So I changed my Spec around. =P and yeah I have had mine for a year now and no cracks to be found. =( I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Bobioden

No problems with my Spec 3 either.


----------



## shock

I cut the holes again (more and bigger--about 12 holes that are not tiny). The current is definitely better, but I'm not sure if it's still too much.

Before, the fish looked like he couldn't sit still if he wanted to (very clearly too much current). Now, he's rambunctious around the tank. I can't tell if he's still stressed out or just swimming a lot to be swimming. He seems to be be breathing heavy (maybe).

The other one fish and tank is similar but he is slightly more calm.

They both occasionally rest against the intake vents.

I floated a plastic cup upside down and it gently goes around in a circle.

They have been trapped in a XL (about 0.5 gallon) specimen container floating in a heated tank for about a month. And of course they were previously in a 5 oz cup at the pet store. Maybe they're just excited to swim... I'm not sure. In the past, I'm accustomed to a betta being very lazy. But these are probably the youngest ones I've ever had. They are nearing full size, but both have grown visually since I've had them.

Any thoughts? Is my current still too much? How many holes have you cut?

Also: I completely removed the directional nozzle. I don't want to add any extra baffles, etc. to maintain aesthetics.


----------



## Bobioden

Just put one of these over the outflow, works perfect to slow down the current. 
Available at Petco for $3 or $4.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-A1387-...416&sr=8-1&keywords=fluval+edge+filter+sponge


----------



## 206Betta

Actually did the same thing as you and cut small holes into the tube. The current was still a bit strong for my fighting fish. So, I angled the nozzle upward so that the water trickles down into the tank a little bit. 

Seems to be working great and my fish has no issues swimming around.


----------



## shooter

The physics of cutting holes in the stock outflow tube located inside the pump compartment just don't make sense to me. The idea is to pull tank water through the intake vent, down through the filter media, and the filtered water to be pumped directly back into the main tank again. Having the water just pumped, well, nowhere, just staying in the filter and pump area, seems counterproductive. It just decreases the flow through the filter media by producing backflow. I want the filtered water that just got pulled through the filter media to actually LEAVE the back chamber and flow directly back into the tank. I use the method of perforated airline tubing attached to the outflow nozzle and running vertically down the depth of the tank to baffle the current while not effecting the actual outflow.


----------



## Mnbettafan

I have noticed Sebastian has been getting stuck to the intake. Does anyone else have this problem and if so how did you solve it. It may be because he might have SBD but i'm not sure.


----------



## shooter

Mnbettafan said:


> I have noticed Sebastian has been getting stuck to the intake. Does anyone else have this problem and if so how did you solve it. It may be because he might have SBD but i'm not sure.


This isn't uncommon. I use inexpensive skimmers that I bought on eBay. In one tank I also have one of those betta leaf hammock things suction cupped to the side wall in front of the intake slots to block them.


----------



## Rennie Sky

Question please! I am seeing up my new Spec V for my future Betta. I found a great page with all the suggested modifications. The only one I'm not sure is necessary is plugging the bypass slot towards the bottom of the plastic baffle. I had to get a flashlight to even see this tiny little single slot about 3/4 of the way down. He thinks it's there to prevent issues if you let your water get really low and it's suggested to fill it in with aquarium safe silicone. You could also use a tiny bit of sponge. Has ANYONE had any problem with this bypass slot? I'd just as soon leave it alone unless it's caused issues for someone here's fish. TIA!


----------



## Rennie Sky

Mnbettafan. I'm brand new to Specs, but have been reading up. I think that's very common. You can also try plastic mesh, so that the holes are smaller. Something like this:http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Canva...nkId=CAZSUAQXIXWCDPOG&creativeASIN=B0037A97I6


----------



## shooter

Rennie Sky said:


> Question please! I am seeing up my new Spec V for my future Betta. I found a great page with all the suggested modifications. The only one I'm not sure is necessary is plugging the bypass slot towards the bottom of the plastic baffle. I had to get a flashlight to even see this tiny little single slot about 3/4 of the way down. He thinks it's there to prevent issues if you let your water get really low and it's suggested to fill it in with aquarium safe silicone. You could also use a tiny bit of sponge. Has ANYONE had any problem with this bypass slot? I'd just as soon leave it alone unless it's caused issues for someone here's fish. TIA!


I have never had an issue. The driftwood and plants in my tanks make them pretty inaccessible to the fish anyway.


----------



## Rennie Sky

Thank you shooter! I just left it alone and have seen zero issues, so I think that was a good call.


----------



## srodz

For those of you using a Cobalt Neotherm heater, I just got one based on recs in this thread, but have a maybe silly question since I'm a newbie to fish and aquariums. I have a Spec V and a 50w heater (my house is cold, even by New England standards), but I can't seem to get it in the filter compartment without it touching the output hose and cables (let alone actually using the suction cups and holster). Is that alright or will it melt the other things? Not sure how hot these things can get.


----------



## srodz

ModFish said:


> The easiest Mod. 67 cents from Michael's Arts and Crafts. Near the needle point area there are these square black plastic screens/mesh?
> 
> Here's the maker http://www.darice.com/store/details/catalog/wholesale-basics-plastic-canvas/33900-20
> 
> I just cut it to size, used 2 extra small black zip ties and thread it from the back through one of the holes X2. The "head" of the zip tie is housed in the filter area. Super smooth plastic, holes are large enough not to block the intake but small enough so fins don't get damaged.
> 
> I'm so stink'n proud of it.


Do you have any issues with the zip tie heads ripping into the sponge part of the filter as you pull it up for cleaning? Did a dry run of this before setting my tank up tomorrow and it definitely ripped into the sponge for me. Pondering cutting the zip ties and going with fishing thread instead.


----------



## Poly106

Hello fellow Fluval owners! So after trying to deal with Sherman's new obsession with sleeping against the intake grate I found this post and got some very helpful mod suggestions that I plan on trying. Till I can buy and make the mods I've taken mesh from my old filter/tank and covered the grate and secured them with Bobby pins. Also zip tied some to the output to reduce the flow blowing him all over the tank. Easy fixes for now but now Sherman is sleeping against the mesh lol. He usually sleeps on his plastic Betta leaves but I guess the mesh is more comfy! Anyways just wanted to say thanks for the helpful advice!


----------



## Poly106

Sleeping on mesh


----------



## Aluyasha

This thread is so old, it would be a shame to let it die out. Plus, I have always wanted a fluval spec and now that I have one I want it to be a part of this! lol
Giovanni's Spec V:

I also had a Fluval View a few years back, figured I would include it:

Soon I will also be putting up another Spec V that I got off of Craigslist for only $25! Just getting some things for it now.


----------



## JMO

Is it absolutely needed to cover the overflow area by the filter or do some fish not always rest in that area? I notice my betta will swim by the area but I have yet to seem him really park and hang out there for long. Any favorite ideas to safely cover the area? Thanks!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Most like to baffle it just in case. It also depends on your bettas fin type. I do know it seems best to set the filter to it's lowest power. There are a few different ways to baffle the intake and outtake, I believe if you scroll through the pages on this thread there are some great baffle ideas.


----------



## 206Betta

Personally, I have never had to cover overflow area but my betta never rests there neither. Anyways, congrats on you getting your spec! Looks like your tank is off to a great start.


----------



## NickAu

Floating plants and lots of them.

This is the way Bettas like to sleep. Image is of one of my fish.


----------



## Tree

My 5.5 gallon spec V.  well bummer it did not show up.


----------



## Aluyasha

Redid mine:

Wish I could do those little slices of nature everyone else does with their tanks. I just cannot seem to achieve it.


----------



## JMO

I think it looks amazing!!


----------



## Tree

5.5 specV take two. ( I was on my phone and that's why the photo was being a butt)


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautfiul tank @Tree! Love the driftwood.


----------



## Tree

Thanks =) 
though I am having trouble with this tank with the plants in there. Had to get new ones. I think there was something wrong with the soil I chose. Had to tare down everything and start over. It was a mess. x_x I hope they grow this time. Need a few more plants in there and I will be a happy mom. 

I want to know how people have such lush green plants. I think it is my water to be honest. I cannot grow house plants to save my life. their stems become so thin. I wonder what that means...it even happens in my tanks.


----------



## Aluyasha

Some plants I cannot seem to keep healthy, like my java fern I have in two of my tanks. They are supposed to be easy but they are a constant pain. But my Argentine and amazon swords, crypt, anubias, micro sword and moss balls are doing great.


----------



## Tree

Yeah seems that some plants even the easy ones I cannot take care of. But others I can. Lol I'll just have to wait and see. I would derived if it is my lighting...


----------



## Poly106

Updated pic of my Fluval spec. All live plants now.


----------



## JMO

So the weirdest thing happened! Our power went out the other day and then came right back on. Fast forward to last night when we were looking in the tank and noticed the water wasn't moving at all... 

We do have it on the lowest setting BUT you still see a little bit of water circulating when it is on. We tried unplugging and re-plugging it in. Still no change. I jiggled the sponge which is covering the nozzle and it started flowing again. Figured that solved the problem. Well, when I woke up this morning I noticed again the filter wasn't even "on". I tried doing what I did last night and it still didn't work. Finally it seemed to be working again but then it was too powerful it kept blowing the sponge off. Has anyone ever had this issue?

I unplugged everything, took the heater out, took the entire pump out.. re-adjusted everything and then turned it back on. It seems to be working fine now, but I thought that was so bizarre!! Does the sponge usually have trouble staying on the nozzle? Or was that a fluke thing? 

On a side note, our betta is getting some torn fins and I think the vents are the culprit. He had a hole in his fin this morning.  Any good mesh recommendations to cover the intake vent? Maybe something I could order an amazon? 

Other than all that he seems really happy in this set-up. He even started his first bubble nest!!


----------



## JMO

Aluyasha said:


> Redid mine:
> 
> Wish I could do those little slices of nature everyone else does with their tanks. I just cannot seem to achieve it.



Aluyasha, do you have your pump on the lowest setting?


----------



## Aluyasha

JMO said:


> Aluyasha, do you have your pump on the lowest setting?


I have it a notch right before the lowest. I was thinking about putting it to it's lowest but Giovanni seems to like it the way it is.


----------



## Aluyasha

Got my Spec III in the mail a few days ago:


----------



## bettagirl1337

I am seriously considering a Spec III but if I am going to spend $50 on a tank I want durability. So I want to take a quick poll: How long have you owned your Spec aquarium and would you buy it again?


----------



## themamaj

Had my Spec 3 almost a year. Got an incredible deal on it at a Bargain Hunt store, but yes would definitely buy again as one of my favorite betta tanks. Drawback to it is filter chamber is hard to get your hand in, but end of a net works well to help push filter motor down to the bottom. Able to get an adjustable heater in chamber but snug. Filter pads very easy to access and change. Flow is pretty high for betta so do suggest alterations for that. For me a piece of filter floss wrapped around tube with rubber band works really well.


----------



## Aluyasha

I have had mine for a few months, it is definitely a favorite. I do not have much of an issue with the filter flow (and I even have an EE in mine), the light gives a slight algae issue if you don't have enough plants though. I love it because it is easy to clean and it does not take much to make it look good. I only have a few things in it and it looks more lush than my Spec V.


----------



## kanped

I've noticed a few issues with my Spec V and I was wondering how others got around it. First is the giant hole in the lid; a betta could easily jump out through that. I've used cling film (saran wrap) and poked holes in it in the meantime but was thinking of ordering some acrylic, drilling holes in it and siliconing it onto the lid. What are others doing?

Other thing is heating the tank. I had the heater in with the filter outflow pipe but it was just heating the little space it was in and then shutting off; the tank itself was cold. I could put the heater into the main tank but there's no cable management options to accommodate this. I was thinking of just dremmeling out a little hole for the lead.

The fliter is also way too strong but I've put a little sponge inside the outflow nozzle and that seems to have sorted it.

It does seem like a lot of modifications to put into a tank that is primarily suitable for betta...


----------



## Aluyasha

I have two Spec Vs. I have heard alot of people had issues with the filter strength and the heater not heating when placed inside the filter slot. However I have not had these problems. I set my filters to their lowest strength and both my bettas are fine (I also have a Spec III which is also fine). As for the lid my fish are not jumpers so I don't mess with the lid. You could put some type of mesh over it. Sorry I am not much help. lol


----------



## Rennie Sky

JMO - I didn't see where anyone answered your question about the intake. I ordered this black plastic craft mesh from Amazon. I just cut a rectangle a little bigger than the intake slits and tied it at the top with dental floss. No need to tie at the bottom, as the water pressure keeps it down. Quick and easy and it works like a charm. My guy will sometimes still "stick" himself to the area, but the holes are too small for it to cause any fin damage. 
https://www.amazon.com/Darice-33900...471472445&sr=8-46&keywords=plastic+craft+mesh


----------



## Aluyasha

Changed up Giovanni's Spec V:

Just got a new Betta for my other Spec V, here is the setup (work in progress, needs more plants):


----------



## EasternSierra

I just wanted to post up my modification to the Fluval tank lid. After my lovely, late June jumped out of her LIDDED Fluval I wanted to make sure it didn't happen again 

I just cut some craft mesh to fit over the opening and secured it with some aquarium silicone. Super easy! 
I wish I would have thought of it before tragedy struck. I'll be doing the same thing to my Spec V when I get more craft mesh. Please excuse the ridiculous water stains




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You can also Velcro so it's not permanent and can be opened to feed.


----------



## Friendly

well, I just ordered the Spec V...with a crap load of other stuff. total bill is $301.  
- Fluval Spec V
- Hydro 50w Heater
- Signstek SS Aquarium-scaping Tools
- Inkbird ITC-308 Digital Temp Controller
- Leviton LT113-10W Digital Timer w/Remote
- Mag Float 30 Cleaner
- Fluval Edge Pre-filter 3pk
- Coralife Digital Thermometer
- API Master Test kit
- Seachem Flourish Excel
- Seachem Prime & The Bag
- Fluval SPEC Biomax 
- Glass droppers for the additives

I made my list of stuff to order off another great website called spec-tanks.com and their experimentation with the Fluval Spec series.

I just need to decide on the plants I want. I'd like to go with low tech that's as close to biotope as possible, so I'm open to recommendations. :nerd:


----------



## bettagirl1337

I got my Spec III today and set it up. I have a female betta (she is a veiltail) in it. I have some questions. Is there any way to reduce flow without cutting the holes has anyone had luck with a sponge baffle? Also my betta is flaring at her reflection any tips on how to reduce reflection?


----------



## Friendly

hey 1337, I don't think you need to worry about her flaring. it's what they do in nature and is good for them. 

if she's in a constant state of aggression though, you might have to paint the side or put up some matte cover that would knock the reflection out that she's seeing.


----------



## kristengodsey

Aluyasha said:


> Changed up Giovanni's Spec V:
> 
> Just got a new Betta for my other Spec V, here is the setup (work in progress, needs more plants):



In your second picture, what is the plant that's in the middle?


----------



## Aluyasha

kristengodsey said:


> In your second picture, what is the plant that's in the middle?


I believe it is water Wisteria, same thing that is in the left corner of the first tank pictured.

Here is an updated photo of the first tank (Giovanni's):

And here is that same plant you were asking about but I put it in my Spec III to get more light:


----------



## Hawker

I know this is an older post but WOW, just love this guy. Still have him? Oh, and I just set up my Fluval Spec V ten days ago, it is cycled and I've done a few mods. Still working on the best way to reduce output.


----------



## Hawker

Sorry, looks like the link didn't attach and now I can no longer find it. Well, it WAS a pretty fish. 

Getting ready to divide my Spec V. Went to a Betta auction and bought one too many fish. Betta auction...a VERY dangerous place to be.


----------



## fernielou

I just got a spec iii for $10 and I am missing the power transformer for the light. It's 5v 500mA, correct?


----------

